# The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread



## ouirknotamuzd

*The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

now that the contestants have been selected and paired up, it's time for the real fun begin...

this is where you'll torment your opponent and post the results of the devastation that is forthcoming....this is also where you'll post your dc#'s..I know some of you have already posted, but humor me and post it in here.....

that being said....let the Havoc commence....

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

King Kong's death - YouTube


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

hmmmmm 1 contest 3 threads lol.... meh, im entertained so its all good.


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I gotta get this in while I can...You're going down Pete :bolt:


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

This brings up the old debate of is it better to get 1 big gift... or a bunch of smaller gifts? hhhmmmm.... something to ponder over my next cigar.


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Subscribing...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> I gotta get this in while I can...You're going down Pete :bolt:


okay...but before you totally annihilate me, give me a little time to watch some TV....I just found a show that's about become your life story










:biggrin1::smoke::mrgreen::bounce:


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> I gotta get this in while I can...You're going down Pete :bolt:


lol, Brent. You are going to have to do waaaaaay better than that!!! I can attest first hand... sucks to be you!

This is my "Marley" moment. Run, Scrooge! Change while you still can! You do not want to end up a tormented ghost like the Ninja!!!


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> okay...but before you totally annihilate me, give me a little time to watch some TV....I just found a show that's about become your life story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin1::smoke::mrgreen::bounce:


Actually... I retract my previous statement. I'd welcome the company. I'm the one on the left...


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I'm not good at trash talk so I'll just say that I'm working on something...interesting. Since Bob already has a LOB logo humidor plaque I'll have to be more creative this time.


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I choose not to trash talk my opponent at this time


----------



## loulax07

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Lol u guys are all nuts!


----------



## exprime8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jobes2007 said:


> King Kong's death - YouTube


Wow !!! Thats a pretty BIG statement, but can you back it up?


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Looks like smurfette is gonna have one less smurf to worry about!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> I choose not to trash talk my opponent at this time


Probably the best idea at this moment in time :thumb:


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

bwahahahahahahahahaha shrapnel is decided.... now to decide how to pack this shit in a box.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Here's the DC re-post for Mr. High Maintenance, I mean Pete...



mrj205 said:


> Let the shipping begin!
> 
> Watch for bombs Kris!
> 
> 9405503699300052102140


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> I choose not to trash talk my opponent at this time


Good call. It won't save you but at least it'll limit the destructive radius.


----------



## Danfish98

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> I choose not to trash talk my opponent at this time


Might as well trash talk, you're not going to live to see next week either way.


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



exprime8 said:


> Wow !!! Thats a pretty BIG statement, but can you back it up?


.... No. :bolt:


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

So where is my little lostdog????? Here boy, here boy......

It's not time to run and hide just yet.......


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> So where is my little lostdog????? Here boy, here boy......
> 
> It's not time to run and hide just yet.......


He's busy making some dog rockets :lol:


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Oh... and Mr Hoe....

9405 5036 9930 0052 3517 46 :boom:

I figure I'll go for a 1.2.3 combo :boxing:


----------



## smokin3000gt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

in for the subscribe


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> ....this is also where you'll post your dc#'s..I know some of you have already posted, but humor me and post it in here.....


Seriously? People have already launched? I'm still waiting on UPS to deliver the plutoniu...uhm, "special" cigar! Can't wait to send this one out!










DC Saturday!


----------



## Goldstein

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Let's see...I am out of town until Monday, so I have a few days to ponder what Swany shall receive.


----------



## Trilobyte

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I have been stocking up Ron Mexico's just for this occasion.


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I'm going to need the weekend to come up with something worthy of my target. This is going to be fun.


----------



## mcgreggor57

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

From the pairing thread (simply to humor Pete as requested).



mcgreggor57 said:


> A Squid? Oy vey. I live inland for a reason. The only good squid is lightly sauted in butter and garlic. Some incoming packages will make for good flammable materials. A Monday launch is on the calendar. Until then Raycarlo, until then.


----------



## m00chness

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I have discussed with a few heavy hitters my intentions. They approved my bomb which will be going out early next week.

That being said...there is going to be a whole lot of fried calamari after I get done with AStateJB


----------



## foster0724

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I think I will let my opponent speak first.


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

From the previous thread. I wanted to make sure you didn't miss anything:



Hannibal said:


> Ahhhhh...... I get to F'up a rabid dog that is also a member of the newly formed **ahem** so called **ahem** Boom Inc........
> 
> This is going to be too fun!!!





socalocmatt said:


> Looks like Boom Inc will quickly become Uh Oh LLC





Hannibal said:


> And you know this my Brother!!!
> 
> I'm waiting on three, yes count them 1, 2, 3 packages that will be here between today and Friday that will make some VERY good additions to this, um, little (hahahaha) package......





jphank said:


> You know you're messing with my colleagues now...





Hannibal said:


> That just makes it all the more enjoyable plotting the um..... destruction of this young man......


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I kinda feel bad for Phil but not that bad. He has no idea the horror that awaits him.


----------



## Swany

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Goldstein said:


> Let's see...I am out of town until Monday, so I have a few days to ponder what Swany shall receive.


Luckily, I have a few coolers and 2 humis to sort through for you craig. Ohh, and Im fresh out of small flat rate boxes...


----------



## Swany

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Trilobyte said:


> I have been stocking up Ron Mexico's just for this occasion.


LMFAO, get em Bob


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Cory 1Z21A25X0391682353

Run..... :boom:


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kdmckin said:


> Cory 1Z21A25X0391682353
> 
> Run..... :boom:


Really Kris? 7 pounds? Sonuvabeech this could get ugly. On the bright side, yours was a flat rate, and I believe it was in the neighborhood of 8 pounds. :evil:


----------



## angryeaglesfan

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Danfish98 said:


> Might as well trash talk, you're not going to live to see next week either way.


Dan, you might want to take your own words to heart........you aren't safe........actually, either is your spouse


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> I choose not to trash talk my opponent at this time


if your Zilla is a little rusty..I believe Rosetta Stone has a Zilla course



socalocmatt said:


> Probably the best idea at this moment in time :thumb:





DarrelMorris said:


> Good call. It won't save you but at least it'll limit the destructive radius.





Danfish98 said:


> Might as well trash talk, you're not going to live to see next week either way.


I think Fishboy has the proper LOB attitude in regards to your imminent demise, Sweaterboy.....you're about to stare into the face of Death and his name is Zilla, so ya might as well have some fun.

everyone's number comes up eventually, Joe....this number just happened to be yours










:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

Pinhead Jr.: "C'mon, Dude...."

Herfabomber: "What..it's not my fault that it's still funny"


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

ya know Pete, between this "random" pairing you put me in, and the help you've given me recently, you've got a little something coming very soon...and hopefully it destroys that freakin wheel once and for all!!!! I know I know, the old folks at your center need it for casino night, but screw 'em. Them and the orphans!


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

*Pinky: *Brain!!! Santa gave us a new gift!!! We got Kevin!!!

*Brain: *Well,... He's not exactly Santa, although he looks the part on vherf... But for once I must agree, it is a gift worthy of Christmas...

*Pinky:* Narf! Brain he says the mind control device didn't work, what do we send this time?!? BTD?!? TBT?!? Or do we power up the BOOM!!!-STAR?!?

*Brain: *No Pinky, although the thought of Kevin dealing with a TBT bomb has it's merits, we have something new... This will be fun...

*Pinky:* For us...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> ya know Pete, between this "random" pairing you put me in, and the help you've given me recently, you've got a little something coming very soon...and hopefully it destroys that freakin wheel once and for all!!!! I know I know, the old folks at your center need it for casino night, but screw 'em. Them and the orphans!


don't blame me for getting paired with Zilla, Dude....blame Fate....just cuz I think it's incredibly funny that Fate chose you, it would be just as funny to me if it had been anybody else, like the mouse of one of the Noobs..and just like it would have incredibly funny to you if Fate had chosen me.

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude....Sweaterboy's kinda miffed..should we get ourselves a new roulette wheel for Casino Night just in case?"

Herfabomber: "He's just goin' through those 5 Stages of Death thing, Junior..but yeah....getting a new wheel might be a good idea, just in case."


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



foster0724 said:


> I think I will let my opponent speak first.


you know I ain't one for words Shane... plus, you already spoke first.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Pinky: *Brain!!! Santa gave us a new gift!!! We got Kevin!!!
> 
> *Brain: *Well,... He's not exactly Santa, although he looks the part on vherf... But for once I must agree, it is a gift worthy of Christmas...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! Brain he says the mind control device didn't work, what do we send this time?!? BTD?!? TBT?!? Or do we power up the BOOM!!!-STAR?!?
> 
> *Brain: *No Pinky, although the thought of Kevin dealing with a TBT bomb has it's merits, we have something new... This will be fun...
> 
> *Pinky:* For us...


yaknow what would be funny?...making Kev sing "La Marseillaise" in vHerf and then sending him the key to one of your lockbox bombs after he does it.....that'd be the French thing to doound:ound:ound:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



android said:


> you know I ain't one for words Shane... plus, you already spoke first.


gotta give credit to those artificial life forms....they are pretty smart


----------



## Danfish98

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



angryeaglesfan said:


> Dan, you might want to take your own words to heart........you aren't safe........actually, either is your spouse


As an Eagles fan you should be used to losing...this bomb contest will be no different. Pissing off the Cupcake won't help you win either but it will make me amused.


----------



## gosh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I just want to go on record that I think Pete rigged this whole thing, just to watch Sweater burn.


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



gosh said:


> I just want to go on record that I think Pete rigged this whole thing, just to watch Sweater burn.


I would agree with you, but he could have amused himself by picking any number of guys around here, and you KNOW Zilla would not let himself be manipulated like that! (yes, thats me kissing zilla's ass so he goes easy on me) :first:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



gosh said:


> I just want to go on record that I think Pete rigged this whole thing, just to watch Sweater burn.





sweater88 said:


> I would agree with you, but he could have amused himself by picking any number of guys around here, and you KNOW Zilla would not let himself be manipulated like that! (yes, thats me kissing zilla's ass so he goes easy on me) :first:


smart man, that Swanson....


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> don't blame me for getting paired with Zilla, Dude....blame Fate....just cuz I think it's incredibly funny that Fate chose you, it would be just as funny to me if it had been anybody else, like the mouse of one of the Noobs..and just like it would have incredibly funny to you if Fate had chosen me.
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude....Sweaterboy's kinda miffed..should we get ourselves a new roulette wheel for Casino Night just in case?"
> 
> Herfabomber: "He's just goin' through those 5 Stages of Death thing, Junior..but yeah....getting a new wheel might be a good idea, just in case."


Anyone else wondering about this fate and how ole pinhead got a Texan?


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Pinky: *Brain!!! Santa gave us a new gift!!! We got Kevin!!!
> 
> *Brain: *Well,... He's not exactly Santa, although he looks the part on vherf... But for once I must agree, it is a gift worthy of Christmas...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! Brain he says the mind control device didn't work, what do we send this time?!? BTD?!? TBT?!? Or do we power up the BOOM!!!-STAR?!?
> 
> *Brain: *No Pinky, although the thought of Kevin dealing with a TBT bomb has it's merits, we have something new... This will be fun...
> 
> *Pinky:* For us...


yes you can have you fun..... oh yeah but I get to play as well. I dont have a boom star, or btd, tbt or anything like that but i do have a W.F.H. warm. flat. highlife


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

At least sweater boy can die happy that the kings won a cup.


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

WFH...it's miller time, baby...show that damn Saints loving rodent how it's done in the NFC North Kev!


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

ok, the party can start now. Had a later night than expected last night, but was able to see that I somehow got the psychopath that has a taste for flesh and rotten leaves. This is a little different for me, not having scouted my victim out prior to. However, rest assured that it will only take a few moments to readjust and get a clear sight line of the maladjusted geezer. That plastic cell of yours is gonna seem like paradise after this.

oh, and Pete; check your mailbox:tease:


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> ok, the party can start now. Had a later night than expected last night, but was able to see that I somehow got the psychopath that has a taste for flesh and rotten leaves. This is a little different for me, not having scouted my victim out prior to. However, rest assured that it will only take a few moments to readjust and get a clear sight line of the maladjusted geezer. That plastic cell of yours is gonna seem like paradise after this.
> 
> oh, and Pete; check your mailbox:tease:


Ahhhh.... There's my little lostpuppy!!! Welcome home!!!

Maladjusted I may be but remember one thing...... I have friends all over the world to include good 'ol Wiesbaden Germany. And I might be maladjusted just enough to summon some other "friends" to lend a helping hand.....

And now your messing with Pete???? And your calling me maladjusted.... Hmmmmmm


----------



## shuckins

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

grr grr grrrrrrrrrr gr gr gr grrrrrrrrr grr gr grr

9405 5036 9930 0052 5839 18


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Ah, so you can speak in that contraption.

Oh please, been bombed by some of the best and mailbox is well reinforced. So your pitiful attempt will be but a flash in the pan. I know it must be hard for you with those shackles, so I will be sure to blow your hands apart to help with your uncomfortable situation.

Not maladjusted at all. Pete just needed a little destruction in his life.


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



shuckins said:


> grr grr grrrrrrrrrr gr gr gr grrrrrrrrr grr gr grr
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0052 5839 18


*Brain:* Holy hell...

*Pinky:* Narf! Sweater, sorry for your impending demise...


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Shuckins just posted the scariest picture ever. That is all.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

That flower looks like Zilla loves you... or at least loves to bomb you :noidea:
Then again, maybe he's gathering flowers for your funeral?


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Holy wrath of Zilla! Good luck sweater...best to start digging a bunker now...before it is too late!


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

thats a lot of hurt..... RIP Sweater


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Am I too late to join? :ask:


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



socalocmatt said:


> Then again, maybe he's gathering flowers for your funeral?


I'll go with this one. Zilla is an evil bastard


----------



## Goldstein

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

:shocked: RIP sweater...


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Holy Crap! I'm only a couple of blocks away from where THAT's going to land? I'd better get my family out of here just in case he takes out this whole area with that monster.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



m00chness said:


> I have discussed with a few heavy hitters my intentions. They approved my bomb which will be going out early next week.
> 
> That being said...there is going to be a whole lot of fried calamari after I get done with AStateJB


Hmmmm.... big talk from a baby holding *one* cigar... Heavy hitters you say? It might be interesting, but I've been bombed by multiple heavy hitters before and I'm still here, twiddling my thumbs and yawning in response to your threats. Make sure you have a fresh diaper on before you open your destruction. You know like your mom always said, "make sure you're wearing clean underwear, in case something happens." Not sure what the point of that is... You're going to soil yourself when it detonates anyway. :evil:


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

ohhhhh sheeeeeeit


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> ohhhhh sheeeeeeit


Yes joe, you are screwed!

Good luck surviving that one.


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Okay, Pete, I think I have to play it this way:

9101150134711427185322
9101785091401794687061


----------



## Goldstein

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> Okay, Pete, I think I have to play it this way:
> 
> 9101150134711427185322
> 9101785091401794687061


:thumb:


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



AStateJB said:


> You're going to soil yourself when it detonates anyway. :evil:


ahahahahahaha. Thanks for making my day with that one Josh


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> ohhhhh sheeeeeeit


Indeed.


----------



## Goldstein

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Swany said:


> Luckily, I have a few coolers and 2 humis to sort through for you craig. Ohh, and Im fresh out of small flat rate boxes...


Well, I may not have the quantity of shrapnel that you have in coolers and humis. However, I just might have a package landing from Swiss Post just in time for this to go out. I am at a clear disadvantage being against someone who smokes with THE ZILLA on a regular basis, but I aint skered. Texans do not surrender. We FIGHT!


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> yes you can have you fun..... oh yeah but I get to play as well. I dont have a boom star, or btd, tbt or anything like that but i do have a W.F.H. warm. flat. highlife


*Brain:* Challenge accepted... Beer enhanced ordinance it is...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



mjohnsoniii said:


> Am I too late to join? :ask:


yup....but, if this masterpiece of Destruction is gonna be as good as I think it's gonna be, there will be more of these contests in the future.


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Challenge accepted... Beer enhanced ordinance it is...


Well, youve left me no choice. I'm not above fighting dirty. Time to rethink my previous plan.


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Ah, so you can speak in that contraption.
> 
> Oh please, been bombed by some of the best and mailbox is well reinforced. So your pitiful attempt will be but a flash in the pan. I know it must be hard for you with those shackles, so I will be sure to blow your hands apart to help with your uncomfortable situation.
> 
> Not maladjusted at all. Pete just needed a little destruction in his life.


Oh my silly lostpuppy, I just got the word that one of the packages arrived at the casa so now I'm just waiting on the other two to arrive... Oh and I'm going to have to make a little road trip to get the last piece of this puzzle..... This is getting better by the day.....


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Oh my silly lostpuppy, I just got the word that one of the packages arrived at the casa so now I'm just waiting on the other two to arrive... Oh and I'm going to have to make a little road trip to get the last piece of this puzzle..... This is getting better by the day.....


yes it is oh demented one. Going out to do a little shopping this weekend as well.

Just remember...


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I hear lostdog is going to decimate Hannibal. I can't wait


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

AB-4920......sucker punch

6779025....... solid right hook

9405 5036 9930 0053 4224 83 .... knock out blow


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> I hear lostdog is going to decimate Hannibal. I can't wait


Hahahahahaha.....that's a good one . I needed a good laugh today. I don't think this is gonna happen though. My money's on Hannibal.


----------



## Swany

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Goldstein said:


> Well, I may not have the quantity of shrapnel that you have in coolers and humis. However, I just might have a package landing from Swiss Post just in time for this to go out. I am at a clear disadvantage being against someone who smokes with THE ZILLA on a regular basis, but I aint skered. Texans do not surrender. We FIGHT!


Ohh hell no, I dont care if you are from TX, you can't threaten me with swiss packages. Consider yourself done, son


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Swany said:


> Ohh hell no, I dont care if you are from TX, you can't threaten me with swiss packages. Consider yourself done, son


swany angry, swany smash


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Today on vherf I learned that there's no way I'm going to be able to match the bombs of most of the other puffers.

And, that I must have been ****ing nuts joining this wheel.... Why, Pete, WHY!?


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jobes2007 said:


> Today on vherf I learned that there's no way I'm going to be able to match the bombs of most of the other puffers.
> 
> And, that I must have been ****ing nuts joining this wheel.... Why, Pete, WHY!?


I think the only proper response is this:
:boohoo:


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Ordinance design complete. Manufacturing in progress... My best bomb yet.


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> I hear lostdog is going to decimate Hannibal. I can't wait





max gas said:


> Hahahahahaha.....that's a good one . I needed a good laugh today. I don't think this is gonna happen though. My money's on Hannibal.


Mike, that is a very safe bet my friend!!! Hell if I can bring the heat with me all the way to Michigan you know damn well something flying over the ocean is going to be E P I C ! ! ! ! !


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jobes2007 said:


> Today on vherf I learned that there's no way I'm going to be able to match the bombs of most of the other puffers.
> 
> And, that I must have been ****ing nuts joining this wheel.... Why, Pete, WHY!?


its not about matching, or out doing or trying to be a peacock a bragging about your gigantic e-*****...... its about having fun... that is all. Hell there are 4-5 people on this list that no body other than eachother could even hold a candle to. So relax, pack a box, smoke a cigar think of something clever, beligerant, or otherwise entertaining for a note and wait for the boom.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



socalocmatt said:


> Oh... and Mr Hoe....
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0052 3517 46 :boom:
> 
> I figure I'll go for a 1.2.3 combo :boxing:


Mr Hoe.

Excuse me.... Mr Hoe

*PAGING MR HOE!!!!*

9405 5036 9930 0053 4955 48 :wave:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> its not about matching, or out doing or trying to be a peacock a bragging about your gigantic e-*****...... its about having fun... that is all. Hell there are 4-5 people on this list that no body other than eachother could even hold a candle to. So relax, pack a box, smoke a cigar think of something clever, beligerant, or otherwise entertaining for a note and wait for the boom.


kevin is right and props help too. I love a good prop in a bomb


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> kevin is right and props help too. I love a good prop in a bomb


If a dildo counts as a prop then Abhoe has a shitton of props headed his way!


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



socalocmatt said:


> Mr Hoe.
> 
> Excuse me.... Mr Hoe
> 
> *PAGING MR HOE!!!!*
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 4955 48 :wave:


Rut Roh Raggy...... This doesn't look good.......


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> its not about matching, or out doing or trying to be a peacock a bragging about your gigantic e-*****...... its about having fun... that is all. Hell there are 4-5 people on this list that no body other than eachother could even hold a candle to. So relax, pack a box, smoke a cigar think of something clever, beligerant, or otherwise entertaining for a note and wait for the boom.


yeah, Joey..this isn't a contest to determine who sends out the biggest, baddest bomb.....I just wanted to put some of these knuckleheads together so we can blow shit up.....

so, just have fun bombing the Son of Kong and remember that it's all for shits and giggles

and look on the bright side..at least you weren't paired up with Zilla...right, Sweaterboy?:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> Okay, Pete, I think I have to play it this way:
> 
> 9101150134711427185322
> 9101785091401794687061


ohhhhhhhhhhhhh..so that's how it's gonna be, huh?....it's been a while since I've launched a multiple-day Herfabomb campaign....my record so far is bombing the Ninja 4 days in a row....think it's time to break that record:mrgreen:


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

How did I know you were going to make reference to me in that post?.....

and as for Zilla, I am collecting the final components of the device tonight, and it launches tomorrow...I mean I do have to be quick here cuz Zilla's bird is in the air and everyone knows I'm a gonner when it lands. i may be able to scorch his scales in retaliation though....


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh..so that's how it's gonna be, huh?....it's been a while since I've launched a multiple-day Herfabomb campaign....my record so far is bombing the Ninja 4 days in a row....think it's time to break that record:mrgreen:


I picked this up at the local flea market










Hey Ninja, any ideas on how to protect me from an onslaught like this?

...I guess I don't have powers to talk with the dead....


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> How did I know you were going to make reference to me in that post?.....
> 
> and as for Zilla, I am collecting the final components of the device tonight, and it launches tomorrow...I mean I do have to be quick here cuz Zilla's bird is in the air and everyone knows I'm a gonner when it lands. i may be able to scorch his scales in retaliation though....


Now THAT's a positive attitude.


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jobes2007 said:


> Today on vherf I learned that there's no way I'm going to be able to match the bombs of most of the other puffers.
> 
> And, that I must have been ****ing nuts joining this wheel.... Why, Pete, WHY!?


Like everyone else has said. Just relax and have fun. I can't compete with these guys so I don't even try. I just send stuff that I think my victims will enjoy.


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

To clarify, I'm not upset by the size of others bombs. I'm inspired. I'll get you all, one day or another.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



DarrelMorris said:


> Like everyone else has said. Just relax and have fun. I can't compete with these guys so I don't even try. I just send stuff that I think my victims will enjoy.


That's the best kinda bomb which is why so many "props" are on the way to Baine. :biggrin:


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jobes2007 said:


> To clarify, I'm not upset by the size of others bombs. I'm inspired. I'll get you all, one day or another.


That's the attitude.

Just keep things in perspective. Bombing is fun NOT competition. Otherwise I'd never send my little bombs. The best part is knowing that you brought a bit of fun to someone's day.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



DarrelMorris said:


> That's the attitude.
> 
> Just keep things in perspective. Bombing is fun NOT competition. Otherwise I'd never send my little bombs. The best part is knowing that you brought a bit of fun to someone's day.


yeah..and nothin' says "fun" like destroying someone's property for like 4 or 5 days straight


----------



## exprime8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah..and nothin' says "fun" like destroying someone's property for like 4 or 5 days straight


Never really thought about it that way, but I like it!!! You are defenetly evil!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



shuckins said:


> grr grr grrrrrrrrrr gr gr gr grrrrrrrrr grr gr grr
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0052 5839 18


Pinhead Jr.: "Hey, Pops....I just realized why Zilla put a flower on Sweaterboy's package."

Herfabomber: "Okay..lay it on me, little dude."

Pinhead Jr.: "well, that's a daisy, right?...well, Sweaterboy's gonna be pushin' up the daisies soon, isn't he?....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Herfabomber: "Yes he is, Junior..and ya know somethin' else?.....it's still pretty damn funny:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:"


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



socalocmatt said:


> Mr Hoe.
> 
> Excuse me.... Mr Hoe
> 
> *PAGING MR HOE!!!!*
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 4955 48 :wave:


shhhhhh i told mr hoe you were going to behave......:eyebrows:


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> AB-4920......sucker punch
> 
> 6779025....... solid right hook
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 4224 83 .... knock out blow


*Brain:* A three phase plan?!? We wonder where you got that idea?!?

*Pinky:* Egad, he's copying us?!?

*Brain:* Yes, but we don't need a multi-phase plan... This one is simple... Just a single large flat rate box... No need for multiple blows... Pinky, launch our "Dim Mak" bomb!!!

*Pinky:* Narf! BOOM!!! Bye, bye Kevin... 9405 5036 9930 0053 5714 95


----------



## smokin3000gt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



shuckins said:


> grr grr grrrrrrrrrr gr gr gr grrrrrrrrr grr gr grr
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0052 5839 18


:jaw:


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* A three phase plan?!? We wonder where you got that idea?!?
> 
> *Pinky:* Egad, he's copying us?!?
> 
> *Brain:* Yes, but we don't need a multi-phase plan... This one is simple... Just a single large flat rate box... No need for multiple blows... Pinky, launch our "Dim Mak" bomb!!!
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! BOOM!!! Bye, bye Kevin... 9405 5036 9930 0053 5714 95


No not 3 phases.... hopefully they all land at once.... simply certain things from here and certain things from there and then certain things from my house. And shipping them all to me and then off to you seemed silly. Just one bomb, at least I see it that way. Hmmmmm how can I blame Shane for this......


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> shhhhhh i told mr hoe you were going to behave......:eyebrows:


yeah, but in all honesty, I don't think mr Hoe really believed that.



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* A three phase plan?!? We wonder where you got that idea?!?
> 
> *Pinky:* Egad, he's copying us?!?
> 
> *Brain:* Yes, but we don't need a multi-phase plan... This one is simple... Just a single large flat rate box... No need for multiple blows... Pinky, launch our "Dim Mak" bomb!!!
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! BOOM!!! Bye, bye Kevin... 9405 5036 9930 0053 5714 95


dammit, mouse..."Dim Mak" is Chinese, not French.....make up yer freakin' mind, already..are you French or Chinese or what?


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah..and nothin' says "fun" like destroying someone's property for like 4 or 5 days straight


I'm hoping this is just talking about previous experiences and not current ones :help:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> I'm hoping this is just talking about previous experiences and not current ones :help:


ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..yeah..previous experiences...that's what I was talkin' about:lie:


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Michigan_Moose and I didn't see the original thread to register, but fate has sealed the deal -- we're partnered up with permission from the boss Pinhead and we'll be reeking havoc across the country 

Moose, you're so going to need a new house after I'm done with you!


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Maladjusted I may be but remember one thing...... I have friends all over the world to include good 'ol Wiesbaden Germany. And I might be maladjusted just enough to summon some other "friends" to lend a helping hand.....


Just remember this goes both ways, and the little lost puppy has friends in your back yard oke::boom:ipe:


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Very cool Jessica and moosey! I guess there did have to SOME anarchy here, it was Pete's idea after all


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Welcome to the insanity Jessica.


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Pulled from other thread


Phil from Chicago said:


> crap im screwed.. need to get some reinforcements and establish dominance... but first I need an address


Yes Phil you are screwed. Reinforcements won't help you ether I'll take them out also.

Lucky for you I'm waiting for a shipment so you have 1 week till your demise


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> Pulled from other thread
> 
> Yes Phil you are screwed. Reinforcements won't help you ether I'll take them out also.
> 
> Lucky for you I'm waiting for a shipment so you have 1 week till your demise


The bad news is that Dennis is heading down to So Cal and we'll be conspiring... uhm... I mean meeting up on Sunday.


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



socalocmatt said:


> The bad news is that Dennis is heading down to So Cal and we'll be conspiring... uhm... I mean meeting up on Sunday.


I was telling Darrel the same thing... I could bring some MOABs down with me on Sunday... :thumb:


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> I was telling Darrel the same thing... I could bring some MOABs down with me on Sunday... :thumb:


You do know that I keep my stash about 2 miles from BWW. :evil:


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I've concluded my studies and have assembled my device. I figure I'll counter all three of your blows.


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



socalocmatt said:


> You do know that I keep my stash about 2 miles from BWW. :evil:


Oh, you're going to raid your stash to help Darrel with his WoD, too?


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah, but in all honesty, I don't think mr Hoe really believed that.
> 
> Mr. Hoe does not believe in fair or clean bombing. He believes in sweet, sugary destruction.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Michigan_Moose and I didn't see the original thread to register, but fate has sealed the deal -- we're partnered up with permission from the boss Pinhead and we'll be reeking havoc across the country
> 
> Moose, you're so going to need a new house after I'm done with you!


How do you like your kittens? Shaken or stirred?

I mean BOOOOM! Good luck with your insurance company


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> How do you like your kittens? Shaken or stirred?
> 
> I mean BOOOOM! Good luck with your insurance company


Oh I'm afraid by the time I'm done with you, you're going to need a vacation


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Michigan_Moose and I didn't see the original thread to register, but fate has sealed the deal -- we're partnered up with permission from the boss Pinhead and we'll be reeking havoc across the country
> 
> Moose, you're so going to need a new house after I'm done with you!


Jessica, Jessica, jessica..... Now I can definitely call you certifiable!!! Messing with the Moose??? Oh boy, oh boy....


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Oh he's gonna be hurtin' 



Hannibal said:


> Jessica, Jessica, jessica..... Now I can definitely call you certifiable!!! Messing with the Moose??? Oh boy, oh boy....


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Oh I'm afraid by the time I'm done with you, you're going to need a vacation


Good thing I am leaving on vacation June 30th - July 7th... So as long as your **bomb** "giggles" shows up I will have plenty of time to recover.


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> How do you like your kittens? Shaken or stirred?
> 
> I mean BOOOOM! Good luck with your insurance company


Better watch out Jessica, I've heard that the Moose's bombs are filled with Moose droppings and White Owls. But don't worry, I'm sure you'll be able to smell that thing coming from miles away.


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



abhoe said:


> I've concluded my studies and have assembled my device. I figure I'll counter all three of your blows.


Brother, love ya, but from having insider info your in for some serious shit...... Just sayin....


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Hey Zilla, excuse the lack of humility in what I'm about to say, but this IS Pete's thread after all, so: grrrrr gr grrrrrrrrrrr grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

9405 5036 9930 0053 5929 57


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> Better watch out Jessica, I've heard that the Moose's bombs are filled with Moose droppings and White Owls. But don't worry, I'm sure you'll be able to smell that thing coming from miles away.


Hey, they're not that bad!

The moose droppings I mean, not the White Owls.


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> Hey Zilla, excuse the lack of humility in what I'm about to say, but this IS Pete's thread after all, so: grrrrr gr grrrrrrrrrrr grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 5929 57


ive got my fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> Hey Zilla, excuse the lack of humility in what I'm about to say, but this IS Pete's thread after all, so: grrrrr gr grrrrrrrrrrr grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 5929 57


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Oh, you're going to raid your stash to help Darrel with his WoD, too?


From what I here, Darrel has this covered. Well, so does Dennis for that matter. But I'm definately not beyond "help out" if needbe. lol


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> ive got my fingers crossed for ya.


Why don't I believe you?


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

In other news... where's my lostpuppy????

I just got word that the last two packages that I was waiting for will be arriving today. All that will remain is a little road trip to secure the last little coup de grace to add to this package. Now with my lostpuppy being a fan of the novelist and screenwriter Thomas Harris I feel I need to ask this question:

"Bowels in or bowels out?"


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> In other news... where's my lostpuppy????
> 
> I just got word that the last two packages that I was waiting for will be arriving today. All that will remain is a little road trip to secure the last little coup de grace to add to this package. Now with my lostpuppy being a fan of the novelist and screenwriter Thomas Harris I feel I need to ask this question:
> 
> "Bowels in or bowels out?"


I found him but he might be busy for a while


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

and my best shot is now enroute... and now we shall see what mon/tues brings......


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Volley 1 to Michigan, the targeted assault before the MOAB: 9405 5036 9930 0054 1055 76


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Volley 1 to Michigan, the targeted assault before the MOAB: 9405 5036 9930 0054 1055 76


opcorn:


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



socalocmatt said:


> From what I here, Darrel has this covered.


While this is my most epic bomb (I already have twice the time into this as I planned...:mischief, there is no such thing as too much destruction.


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

just got done doing a little shopping Shane...


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I may do some shopping, too. I'm not yet pleased with the space still available in my second box...


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> In other news... where's my lostpuppy????
> 
> I just got word that the last two packages that I was waiting for will be arriving today. All that will remain is a little road trip to secure the last little coup de grace to add to this package. Now with my lostpuppy being a fan of the novelist and screenwriter Thomas Harris I feel I need to ask this question:
> 
> "Bowels in or bowels out?"


fan of the novels Jeff, the movies leave a lot to be desired.

Heading out tomorrow for a little shopping over here, but for the time being I must sharpen this hook a bit more. Don't run off now; almost time for a little quid pro quo.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Volley 1 to Michigan, the targeted assault before the MOAB: 9405 5036 9930 0054 1055 76


Go Get 'Em Girl!! Did you include a nice chocolate coated Devil's Weed? Those are Brent's favorite.


----------



## angryeaglesfan

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Danfish98 said:


> As an Eagles fan you should be used to losing...this bomb contest will be no different. Pissing off the Cupcake won't help you win either but it will make me amused.


I don't plan on pissing her off.......but if she happens to become collateral damage, what is she gonna do, hit me with baked goods? I've got a sweet tooth and as I like to say "fat guys gotta eat" so I'm not worried at all!


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Go Get 'Em Girl!! Did you include a nice chocolate coated Devil's Weed? Those are Brent's favorite.


Hmm, never seen that before! I'll have to see what I can come up with for a sweet tooth.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Hmm, never seen that before! I'll have to see what I can come up with for a sweet tooth.


I hear Grape Phillies are sweet. :biggrin:


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



socalocmatt said:


> I hear Grape Phillies are sweet. :biggrin:


Oooo, good call!!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Digging your own grave, that is a fun concept!


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> Digging your own grave, that is a fun concept!


oh so now you're gonna say that you didn't enjoy the white chocolate dipped Devil's Weed?


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Let the fun begin...have fun when you get home Kris! I hope your block is still above ground! :target::target::target:

*Your item was delivered at 9:44 am on June 22, 2012 in FORT WORTH, TX 76179.*

On the bright side, I'm about to leave for a weekend long camping trip...which means I get to spend Sunday night looking through all the carnage. opcorn:


----------



## Dhughes12

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

the airborne anticipation is killing me!! land dammit LAND!!!


----------



## Swany

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

9405 5036 9930 0054 4612 76

See ya at your funeral Texas dude. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh bu by


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Swany said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0054 4612 76
> 
> See ya at your funeral Texas dude. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh bu by


let me translate that for you... "Run B*%#&!!! RUUUUUUUUNNNNNNN!!"


----------



## itsjustkevin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

0311 2550 0000 1314 7270

Sorry no funny/cutesy note...printer down but trust me I think the ammunition itself will be just enough to blow the hell out of your block


----------



## Phil from Chicago

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I went shopping today Vinci... I hope I don't disappoint


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



socalocmatt said:


> Oh... and Mr Hoe....
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0052 3517 46 :boom:
> 
> I figure I'll go for a 1.2.3 combo :boxing:





socalocmatt said:


> Mr Hoe.
> 
> Excuse me.... Mr Hoe
> 
> *PAGING MR HOE!!!!*
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0053 4955 48 :wave:


aaaaaand then there was this:

9405 5036 9930 0054 5880 10


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Phil from Chicago said:


> I went shopping today Vinci... I hope I don't disappoint


I hope you got a new mailbox while you were out. Yours is in for some serious ****ing.


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



socalocmatt said:


> aaaaaand then there was this:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0054 5880 10


Mr. Matt paging Mr. Matt clean up in the cafeteria. Mr. Matt you are needed in the cafeteria. Time to put those professional janitorial skills to work because your going to need them.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



abhoe said:


> Mr. Matt paging Mr. Matt clean up in the cafeteria. Mr. Matt you are needed in the cafeteria. Time to put those professional janitorial skills to work because your going to need them.


If you want me to come and mop up what's left of your house you can fahgetaboutit.


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Your bombs may land first but nothing will be as sweet as when mine show up on your doorstep. Is nipple chaffing a real problem? Dwight thinks so!


----------



## hardcz

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Phil from Chicago said:


> I went shopping today Vinci... I hope I don't disappoint


Still can't believe you found that box of 1960 Monte's...


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Holly sh$& !!!!!!! That rooster is insane. Pics to follow when I regain consciousness.......


----------



## Danfish98

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Package on its way tomorrow Barry 9405503699300054310055

Hope I satisfied your sweet tooth...mwahahahaha


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Holly hell that Rooster AKA Cory AKA mrj205, decide he didn't want my evening to go very smooth....

Sooo I get home from the Rangers game (we won 4-1!), and my wife tells me hey I forgot to check the mail can you go check, I say sure and head that way......an odd ticking noise can be hear as I walk closer. I open the box saw and saw this.....








I close the box as fast as I could but damn its too late I wake up to find the following in the rubble......








































THis guy knows how to Kill a wish list! Seriously Cory this was overdone..... you are no newb in my book!!
Thank you Thank you Thanks you!!!

I cant wait till mine lands.... you deserve everything coming your way..:twisted:

Ring Gauge for Cory!!!!!!


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Holy hell! I think I felt the heat from that nuke here in Arkansas! Awesome hit, Cory! Enjoy Kris


----------



## NovaBiscuit

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

looking forward to seeing where this goes


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Wow. Just wow. What an insane hit!


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Amazing bomb Cory. Way to draw first blood.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

whoa


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

God damn that was a hit


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I approve! Incredible, Cory. Us Noobs are putting out names on the map with this one


----------



## itsjustkevin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I told you that Cory doesn't play...he hits hard


----------



## Trilobyte

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

To Mr. Scrimshaw:

I am quite impressed with your trash talking in the threads and in the PM's. You inspired me from a small flat rate to a medium flat rate to a large flat rate to utimately a Large and a Medium flat rate. Wanna talk some more?

9405 5036 9930 0054 6985 66
9405 5036 9930 0054 6985 80

I hope you have room......


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Trilobyte said:


> To Mr. Scrimshaw:
> 
> I am quite impressed with your trash talking in the threads and in the PM's. You inspired me from a small flat rate to a medium flat rate to a large flat rate to utimately a Large and a Medium flat rate. Wanna talk some more?
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0054 6985 66
> 9405 5036 9930 0054 6985 80
> 
> I hope you have room......


i dont for one second believe you are concerned whether or not he has enough room.


----------



## Trilobyte

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> i dont for one second believe you are concerned whether or not he has enough room.


:biggrin:


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

uh oh Darell, Bob is a heavy hitter....this is going to hurt bro!


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> uh oh Darell, Bob is a heavy hitter....this is going to hurt bro!


holy chit your still here...... shouldnt a very big box be landing today? or do we have to wait till monday?


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Oh Shit!:doh: :faint2:

When will I learn to keep my big mouth shut? :tape:


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Darrel v Bob is going to be reallllly interesting


----------



## Trilobyte

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



DarrelMorris said:


> Oh Shit!:doh: :faint2:
> 
> When will I learn to keep my big mouth shut? :tape:


:boxing: Too late now! Although, I am 100% positive you are bringing the pain too.


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

damn fine hit roosta!


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Alright Brady, your package is in the air!

0311 2550 0000 1233 4879.

This should be fun! Sorry all but I suck at trash talking, besides actions speak louder than words.


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> holy chit your still here...... shouldnt a very big box be landing today? or do we have to wait till monday?


To be perfectly honest, I feel weird about tracking bombs coming my way, unless there is some kind of problem or huge delay or something....when I get it, you will know. No mail yet today so there is still a chance.


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> To be perfectly honest, I feel weird about tracking bombs coming my way, unless there is some kind of problem or huge delay or something....when I get it, you will know. No mail yet today so there is still a chance.


i just kinda wanted to stir the pot a bit is all..... because it is fun


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> *i just kinda wanted to stir the pot a bit is all*..... because it is fun


noooooo, you of all people would do that? :first:


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> noooooo, you of all people would do that? :first:


I know way out of character for me isnt it.


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Dude, you're toast.



DarrelMorris said:


> Oh Shit!:doh: :faint2:
> 
> When will I learn to keep my big mouth shut? :tape:


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I'm patiently waiting for the post to arrive so I can finish packaging this nuke to Moosey!


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> I'm patiently waiting for the post to arrive so I can finish packaging this nuke to Moosey!


I cannot wait to see this!


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

i think this is the first time ive actually wanted mail to be delivered on sunday.... granted it would be all junk mail and bills but a little mouse in MA would be going kablooey as well.


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

ATTENTION, YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE: The moment you've all been waiting for has arrived. The zilla bomb has landed. I have met my demise.

I am working the pics right now, they will be up shortly. I will say this, it is going to take several posts to get all the pics up cuz there is going to be a shitload of them.


----------



## Dhughes12

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

i heard a faint boom earlier, and i think my windows shook......poor sweater..so young...


----------



## m00chness

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

So I rush to drop off my boxes for Josh today, and I missed the door lock by 3 minutes...3 MINUTES!!! It worked out though because my package literally exploded a few hours later. Busted through the tape and all over my floor. Monday morning ii is big guy. Poor Arkansas


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

you all know who i was paired with in this thing....the Mighty Zilla, and apparently he was pissed!

Oh btw, this will be the first of several posts because all the pics won't fit in one.

Here is how it started:









Apparently Zilla knows I ride a harley and wants me to sport a tat patch, and a badass patch of a Zilla skeleton playing frisbee on my jacket...How freakin cool is the Zilla patch?









...and how about this way cool Silvio humi plaque? I bet SocalOcMatt is jealous!









Oh and apparently Zilla wanted the package to explode so this huge piece of shrapnel would come flying out and stab me right in the face. Look at this beautiful Hibben III fixed blade. This thing is HEAVY, and the handle is gorgeous.









I haven't even gotten to the cigars yet! Now i'm going to work on the cigar post, and you all catch your breath and prepare to see some of the best tobacco pron you've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

i have know idea why these are thumbnailing on me, but it might be for the best as this bomb could eat up all the bandwidth Puff can muster.


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Now that's a knife <said in Warren's voice>

I can already start to see the cigars peeking out...the suspense is killing me.


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

on to the cigars! First, there were these two beauties.
















yup, that liberty is an 05!

Now this would have been a massive bomb just like this, but this is Zilla we're talking about here. you know he's not done yet....check this out, a total of 4 five finger bags.









WHOA! Right?

Ok bag #1









yes that is a Silvio, stop drooling Matt...and the elusive RSS original release C blend, The only RSS I haven't tried yet.

bag#2









Padron 80th? Really????? oooooo, a Camacho candela, I love me some candela!

more to come....no really, THERE IS MORE....


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

ok, bag #3









obviously nothing to see here, just an opus and a Coro and some bodyguards lmao...oh, and its hard to see but that Brasilia is a barber pole!!!!!!!

bag #4, I'm alive but barely, this one is will surely do me in!









Thats right, an all ISOM bag! boli gold medal, Rass, LGC, party salomone, and the cigar Zilla's keeper has said might just be the best in the world, the Sir Winston....wow....wow. Wow again. Some of the finest CC's on the planet right there!!!!!!!!!!

Every single cigar Zilla sent me would be THE gem of any bomb, and somehow he packed them all together...

wrap up post coming shortly!


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

is that an opus shark? WTF zilla? gggrrrr grrrrrr grrrrrrrr translation....you are all peons in my sandbox


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

That explains the explosion that I heard earlier today. What a bomb! Geeze...I'm speachless. Nicely done Mr. Zilla.


----------



## Dhughes12

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

God lord! The destruction is hard to even look at! Hopefully no children were exposed to such a cold hearted act of war!


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

in case you missed the theme here, Zilla looked at my wishlist, picked every single cigar on it, put them each into their own bag, and then surrounded them with some of the best cigars in the world. And that is not hyperbole, that is fact.

here's a shot of the whole thing in one beautiful picture









JEEEEEEZ!

Hey Zilla! Would you be so kind as to ask Ron for a little info on these unbanded beauties?









I really just want to say that I am at a loss for words. Ron, this was incredible. Everyone knows you hit hard, but cmon man, this was way overboard. I can't possibly thank you enough. I will try though, and I think the best way to that would be to bomb the hell out of some noobs asap, so look for that in the very near future. Thank you again, this was unreal!!!!!!! Oh and Pete, your gonna pay for this contest of yours!

Now I'm off to erase my wishlist, because I don't need one anymore.

Thank you again Ron :hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:

oh and everyone, i have a piece of advice for you, DON'T F#@K WITH ZILLA!!!!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Trilobyte said:


> To Mr. Scrimshaw:
> 
> I am quite impressed with your trash talking in the threads and in the PM's. You inspired me from a small flat rate to a medium flat rate to a large flat rate to utimately a Large and a Medium flat rate. Wanna talk some more?
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0054 6985 66
> 9405 5036 9930 0054 6985 80
> 
> I hope you have room......


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:....I'm sorry, Darrel, but I knew this was coming..and it's still funnyound:



kapathy said:


> i dont for one second believe you are concerned whether or not he has enough room.


me neitheround:



DarrelMorris said:


> Oh Shit!:doh: :faint2:
> 
> When will I learn to keep my big mouth shut? :tape:


apparently....not soon enoughound:ound:ound:


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I can't belive how far back you had to stand to take that group photo.

What's with the Ron Stacy looking different than the normal one? I'm also interested to find out what those unbandeds are.

Beautiful Zilla, just amazing the work of art you put together.


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

At least I'll try and do as much damage as possible before I get blown to bits.


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> I can't belive how far back you had to stand to take that group photo.
> 
> *What's with the Ron Stacy looking different than the normal one?* I'm also interested to find out what those unbandeds are.
> 
> Beautiful Zilla, just amazing the work of art you put together.


When Sultan first released them, they released 3 blends, A, B, and C. Ron sent out a bunch of them to his closest friends and they voted on the best blend. The C was picked to be the edmundo, the A blend ended up becoming the corona, and the B blend is gone forever. I have a box or two of each except the original release C blend, so thats why it was on my wish list. Long story short, that is a C from the original release!


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Holly bomb from Hell!!!

Joe, I'm surprised your still alive and posting. I knew something was up when the alarms started going off on base at Ft Irwin this afternoon!!

That is some pure sex right there!!!

Ron, what else can be said but WOW!!! INSANE!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> in case you missed the theme here, Zilla looked at my wishlist, picked every single cigar on it, put them each into their own bag, and then surrounded them with some of the best cigars in the world. And that is not hyperbole, that is fact.
> 
> here's a shot of the whole thing in one beautiful picture
> 
> View attachment 38900
> 
> 
> JEEEEEEZ!
> 
> Hey Zilla! Would you be so kind as to ask Ron for a little info on these unbanded beauties?
> 
> View attachment 38901
> 
> 
> I really just want to say that I am at a loss for words. Ron, this was incredible. Everyone knows you hit hard, but cmon man, this was way overboard. I can't possibly thank you enough. I will try though, and I think the best way to that would be to bomb the hell out of some noobs asap, so look for that in the very near future. Thank you again, this was unreal!!!!!!! Oh and Pete, your gonna pay for this contest of yours!
> 
> Now I'm off to erase my wishlist, because I don't need one anymore.
> 
> Thank you again Ron :hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:
> 
> oh and everyone, i have a piece of advice for you, DON'T F#@K WITH ZILLA!!!!!!


oh sure....play Russian Roulette and then blame the revolver when you lose.....go curse Fate, whydontcha?..I'm just a humble facilitator.

but, Zilla did totally destroy you, Dude....and it's still funnyound:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I LOVE IT!!!! THE CARNAGE! :target:


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> I knew something was up when the alarms started going off on base at Ft Irwin this afternoon!!


Never occurred to me that you live close enough to Ft. Irwin to hear the alarms. At least you have nice open areas of nothingness to open the incoming. With any luck I can get NTC cancelled for the next few years.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> in case you missed the theme here, Zilla looked at my wishlist, picked every single cigar on it, put them each into their own bag, and then surrounded them with some of the best cigars in the world. And that is not hyperbole, that is fact.
> 
> here's a shot of the whole thing in one beautiful picture
> 
> View attachment 38900
> 
> 
> JEEEEEEZ!
> 
> Hey Zilla! Would you be so kind as to ask Ron for a little info on these unbanded beauties?
> 
> View attachment 38901
> 
> 
> I really just want to say that I am at a loss for words. Ron, this was incredible. Everyone knows you hit hard, but cmon man, this was way overboard. I can't possibly thank you enough. I will try though, and I think the best way to that would be to bomb the hell out of some noobs asap, so look for that in the very near future. Thank you again, this was unreal!!!!!!! Oh and Pete, your gonna pay for this contest of yours!
> 
> Now I'm off to erase my wishlist, because I don't need one anymore.
> 
> Thank you again Ron :hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:
> 
> oh and everyone, i have a piece of advice for you, DON'T F#@K WITH ZILLA!!!!!!


That is simply AWESOME!!! Let us know when you finish rebuilding in a year or so.

Yes, Don't F*#& w/ Zilla. B*#(@slap Ron, but leave Zilla alone!

I love your little game of amazingness Pete, but I think Zilla just made it legendary.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Trilobyte said:


> To Mr. Scrimshaw:
> 
> I am quite impressed with your trash talking in the threads and in the PM's. You inspired me from a small flat rate to a medium flat rate to a large flat rate to utimately a Large and a Medium flat rate. Wanna talk some more?
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0054 6985 66
> 9405 5036 9930 0054 6985 80
> 
> I hope you have room......


I doubt you have concern for room.

I would say good luck, but Bob can kill you with a small flat rate. Pain doesn't even begin to describe what you're in for.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Holy crap Joe! You had me pegged. Lol. I kept loading the de Silvo pics. That's an absolutely astonishing hit. I would say "enjoy" but that would have to be filed in the no shit files.


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> \
> oh and everyone, i have a piece of advice for you, DON'T F#@K WITH ZILLA!!!!!!


*Brain:* Every time we think Ron can't outdo himself, this happens...

*Pinky:* Narf! Sweater's comment goes in as the understatement of the year...


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



nikonnut said:


> Alright Brady, your package is in the air!
> 
> 0311 2550 0000 1233 4879.
> 
> This should be fun! Sorry all but I suck at trash talking, besides actions speak louder than words.


Holy Crap....i haven't even got a chance to figure out which way to go with this and you all are already blowin each other up....whatever happened to next Tuesday?????
Chris, since you decided to jump the gun....i'm just gonna have to take my sweet time and make sure I do this right....after all with so few bombs under my belt, in a game with such contenders I can't just halfass this now can I?


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


> Holy Crap....i haven't even got a chance to figure out which way to go with this and you all are already blowin each other up....whatever happened to next Tuesday?????
> Chris, since you decided to jump the gun....i'm just gonna have to take my sweet time and make sure I do this right....after all with so few bombs under my belt, in a game with such contenders I can't just halfass this now can I?


Brady,
Inflicting a little psychological warfare are we? That's cool with me  No rush, brother! As for Tuesday, I know not of what you speak! All I remember is a mutant voodoo doll saying to have at it! :rofl:

edit: BTW, I am the epitome of half ass. :lol: I'm thinking I need to add another package to the mix. Let me see what I can find...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> I love your little game of amazingness Pete, but I think Zilla just made it legendary.


I agree, John...and to think, it's just getting started....Cory just dropped a nuke on Kris and he's still a Noob...and who the hell knows what Kevin and Ian are gonna do to each other..and Bob with his 2 Priority boxes of Death on their way to Darrel....not to mention the fact that it seems that everyone is pulling out all the stops to bomb the mother-lovin' holy shit out of each other....this contest is gonna be like the Sistine Chapel of Destruction!

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, you may have to retire after this one...I dunno how you're gonna top yourself after this."

Herfabomber: "Oh, I'm sure I'll think of something..but for now, I have a Texan to obliterate...MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Oh I dont think either Ian or I did anything over the top.


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



> Herfabomber: "Oh, I'm sure I'll think of something..but for now, I have a Texan to obliterate...MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


Cory hit TX hard enough for everyone...... You can sit this one out.....


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

it's gettin', it's gettin', it's gettin' kinda hectic


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

If that don't say Brotherly love, I don't know what does. What a wonderfully delicious explosion that was!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kdmckin said:


> Cory hit TX hard enough for everyone...... You can sit this one out.....


I could...but where's the fun in that?......besides, you're not the Texan I'm referring to at the moment..he knows who he is, and if he's smart he's somewhere far far away from the Lone Star State right now.

You, on the other hand, can stay where you are, cuz my little token of affection should be demolishing your house on, oh, I dunno...Monday

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> Oh I dont think either Ian or I did anything over the top.


nahhhhhhhhhhhhh..none of us really expected you to:der::crazy:


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



> You, on the other hand, can stay where you are, cuz my little token of affection should be demolishing your house on, oh, I dunno...Monday


Son of a....... This is never going to end..........


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Never occurred to me that you live close enough to Ft. Irwin to hear the alarms. At least you have nice open areas of nothingness to open the incoming. With any luck I can get NTC cancelled for the next few years.


I live 74 miles from Ft. Irwin but it is where I work.... I'm there on average 25+ days a month.


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

hope you got home owner's insurance Shane & Pam... took me all weekend to pack this:










9405503699300054831031

dropping it off tomorrow morning!


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

oh andrew...... you showed your hand.... tsk tsk..... now they are really gonna hurt you.


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> oh andrew...... you showed your hand.... tsk tsk..... now they are really gonna hurt you.


my hand is INSIDE the box...


----------



## hardcz

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> Digging your own grave, that is a fun concept!


So Moose had me over his house last night, he needed help moving some box to the front porch for freight shipping. Sucker was heavy, and took three of us to move, I noticed it was addressed to someone named Jessica. *shrug* it was a 150 QT coleman cooler box, though heavier than any cooler I've ever moved.


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I've finally packed up my boxes. I won't be able to make it to the post office tomorrow because of work, so I won't have any medium flat rates available. That's okay, four small flat rates oughta do the job. Getting picked up on Tuesday. Get ready monkey boy.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hardcz said:


> So Moose had me over his house last night, he needed help moving some box to the front porch for freight shipping. Sucker was heavy, and took three of us to move, I noticed it was addressed to someone named Jessica. *shrug* it was a 150 QT coleman cooler box, though heavier than any cooler I've ever moved.


I always wondered what Don Bullwinkle did with the dead bodies after he whacked 'em...now, I guess we know.


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Looks like i had to upgrade to a Large box. Too bad so sad for you Smurf!


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Hmmm...I consulted Brainy Smurf on this, and according to his calculations the average amount of munitions that are able to fit into a Large Flat Rate box shouldn't be enough to completely annihilate my neighborhood...just my house...oh snap! MY HOUSE!!!!

Looks like I'm gonna have to consult with Gargamel on this one...Grumble...grumble...


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

hmmmmm everybody with their large flat rates...I didnt send a large...or even a medium....maybe I should pack another tonight.

:doh: :doh: :twisted:


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> hmmmmm everybody with their large flat rates...I didnt send a large...or even a medium....maybe I should pack another tonight.
> 
> :doh: :doh: :twisted:


It's ok. I only did small flat rate.


----------



## Dhughes12

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> whoa


Not much else needs to be said.....


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



socalocmatt said:


> It's ok. I only did small flat rate.


Yeah, but how many did you send?


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kdmckin said:


> Holly hell that Rooster AKA Cory AKA mrj205, decide he didn't want my evening to go very smooth....
> 
> THis guy knows how to Kill a wish list! Seriously Cory this was overdone..... you are no newb in my book!!
> Thank you Thank you Thanks you!!!
> 
> I cant wait till mine lands.... you deserve everything coming your way..:twisted:
> 
> Ring Gauge for Cory!!!!!!


Glad everything made it through the rubble safely! Enjoy the smokes Kris...by the way, your mailbox=my bitch. Hahahahaha

The Zilla carnage is absurd! I have a feeling that this thread will turn into a sticky on how to destroy mailboxes!


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> I live 74 miles from Ft. Irwin but it is where I work.... I'm there on average 25+ days a month.


That's more days than anyone should ever have to spend there.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

oh and Jeff 9405503699300055130058 :spank:


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

There isn't a USPS flat rate box in the size that I chose...I had to go custom...


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



android said:


> my hand is INSIDE the box...


I think I saw that in a movie once....


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



android said:


> my hand is INSIDE the box...


oooohhhhhh whats in the box?


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> oooohhhhhh whats in the box?


Obviously a hand..


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



abhoe said:


> Obviously a hand..


yeah well i failed at embedding the clip from seven where brad pitt is yelling whats in the box


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> That's more days than anyone should ever have to spend there.


I totally agree. But when you work for Uncle Sam you have to work the hours he gives you.....



lostdog13 said:


> oh and Jeff 9405503699300055130058 :spank:


Oh so striking first I see...... I still need to make that road trip tomorrow. Read above^^ Again working for him doesn't leave time for a road trip.......


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Jessica,

I hope you had a great weekend. I know I did. I HERFed with some friends, cleaned up my motorhome for my vacation next week in Mackinaw. We just had such a great time. Anyway, I was writing this little note to tell you how much I appreciate your time here on PUFF. However like all good things.

YOUR END HAS ARRIVED!
 0312 0860 0002 2073 6976

:rapture:

round one is on its way. If you happen to survive this one, round two will be all the more devastating.

Hope you have good insurance.

Your friend

Moose


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Awww shit..... Moose bringing the pain!!!!

Jessica, my friend, I think it's time to move. I DO NOT want the impact messing up my humble abode......


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

i think jess will be just fine i mean when was the last time a squid landed a decent shot? :dunno:

Should be interesting tomorrow lots of things should be landing ..... so pinhead, did you forsee this snow balling the way it did or did the path it took take you by a little bit of a surprise?


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> so pinhead, did you forsee this snow balling the way it did or did the path it took take you by a little bit of a surprise?


curious about this too...


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

It's finally done...
9405503699300055234787
:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> Should be interesting tomorrow lots of things should be landing ..... so pinhead, did you forsee this snow balling the way it did or did the path it took take you by a little bit of a surprise?


I'd be willing to be that the master of disaster saw it going this way, but everyone has played into his evil plot far more than he could have expected.

I just checked the thread tags, looks like we have some funny people.


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



mrj205 said:


> Glad everything made it through the rubble safely! Enjoy the smokes Kris...by the way, your mailbox=my bitch. Hahahahaha
> 
> The Zilla carnage is absurd! I have a feeling that this thread will turn into a sticky on how to destroy mailboxes!


any of Zilla's bombs could end up as a sticky, this one should serve as a warning to all noobs that get bombed by Ron then have dillusions of grandeur about bombing him back. Oh wait, never mind, bomb away noobs, just do it.


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I tried giving you a hand but I couldn't get it into my last bomb.. This will have to do


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> yeah well i failed at embedding the clip from seven where brad pitt is yelling whats in the box


that's what friends are for, Kev






and since I'm embedding things for ya..might as well throw this in before Gosh does it










what are friends for..am I right?ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Dhughes12

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> yeah well i failed at embedding the clip from seven where brad pitt is yelling whats in the box


 My thoughts initially went to "UHF". 
" you gonna take the money or what's in the box"
"I'm gonna take the box"
"lets see what's in the box"
"NOTHING! ABSOLUTLY NOTHING! YOU ARE STUPID! SOOOOOO STUPID"

sorry. Not sure where that came from..... Carry on


----------



## gosh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> and since I'm embedding things for ya..might as well throw this in before Gosh does it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are friends for..am I right?ound:ound:ound:


RG for you sir! Well played! /hi5


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> Should be interesting tomorrow lots of things should be landing ..... so pinhead, did you forsee this snow balling the way it did or did the path it took take you by a little bit of a surprise?


well, when I decided to let Fate determine the outcome, I threw all expectations out the window....I knew it had the potential to reach this level of insanity, so I'm not surprised there....

I just didn't think it would be this damn funnyound:ound:ound:


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> I always wondered what Don Bullwinkle did with the dead bodies after he whacked 'em...now, I guess we know.


Oooooh Sh*t. I just bought a wineador and told my son that I would stop buying cigars when it was filled. I guess my cigar buying days are over.

View attachment 68545


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> Jessica,
> 
> I hope you had a great weekend. I know I did. I HERFed with some friends, cleaned up my motorhome for my vacation next week in Mackinaw. We just had such a great time. Anyway, I was writing this little note to tell you how much I appreciate your time here on PUFF. However like all good things.
> YOUR END HAS ARRIVED!
> 0312 0860 0002 2073 6976
> 
> :rapture:
> 
> round one is on its way. If you happen to survive this one, round two will be all the more devastating.
> 
> Hope you have good insurance.
> 
> Your friend
> 
> Moose


Dear, dear, Moose.

I hope you saw what carnage this newb wrecked upon Jeff this weekend. Did you see all the deliciousness heading his way? Did you see the carnage this little innocent California girl can do? Well, you're getting it twice, and the first wave is just the beginning. Tomorrow be prepared for carnage incarnate to head your way.

Don't be too sure I won't be around to make this an all-out war 



Hannibal said:


> Awww shit..... Moose bringing the pain!!!!
> 
> Jessica, my friend, I think it's time to move. I DO NOT want the impact messing up my humble abode......


But see, that's part of my diabolical plan. I can take out your whole house with mine! Muahaha.



kapathy said:


> i think jess will be just fine i mean when was the last time a squid landed a decent shot? :dunno:
> 
> Should be interesting tomorrow lots of things should be landing ..... so pinhead, did you forsee this snow balling the way it did or did the path it took take you by a little bit of a surprise?


I'll be fine, I can bring it 



DarrelMorris said:


> It's finally done...
> 9405503699300055234787
> :whoo::whoo::whoo:


Were you able to complete that thing you showed us at the thing, with the thing?



ouirknotamuzd said:


> well, when I decided to let Fate determine the outcome, I threw all expectations out the window....I knew it had the potential to reach this level of insanity, so I'm not surprised there....
> 
> I just didn't think it would be this damn funnyound:ound:ound:


Thank you for allowing a last minute addition to the destruction!


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I hear Californians love their calamari fresh, especially female Californians. Smoke'em Jessica!


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

What's that I hear? A great disturbance in the forest... as if millions of moose suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.
*
9405 5036 9930 0055 2590 56*


----------



## BMack

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I read this whole thread and first off... you guys are retarded(and that's why I like this place).

Also, you guys are soo damn generous to eachother(and that's why I love this place).

Carry on.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Oooo, good call!!


Dear Jessica,

How are you doing?
I hope all is still well and you didnt have bad dreams last night.
I have to admit, I feel a little bad about the thoughts that went through my head over the weekend.
I had bad thoughts of leveling your home, destroying your car and making sure you will never need to water the lawn again.
Please send the children to a loved ones house for the week. I have thought long and hard about this and just do not want to see innocence getting involved in this. I hope you have a great week.

Moose


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Awe how cute a second package.....

Guess this means we are not friends anymore.. Time to prepair box number 3.

Jeff now might be a good time to sell your house. No one wants to live in a wasteland.

See you later purple girl!

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

:hat:



jphank said:


> What's that I hear? A great disturbance in the forest... as if millions of moose suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.
> *
> 9405 5036 9930 0055 2590 56*


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Damnit...........

Just when I started to like living here......


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> What's that I hear? A great disturbance in the forest... as if millions of moose suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.
> *
> 9405 5036 9930 0055 2590 56*


:moony::clap2: Get em Jessica


----------



## m00chness

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Hey Josh...
03112550000350083163

I'm forgetting something though, what can it be?

OH YEAH!

03112550000350083170


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



m00chness said:


> Hey Josh...
> 03112550000350083163
> 
> I'm forgetting something though, what can it be?
> 
> OH YEAH!
> 
> 03112550000350083170


Hmmm... you look to be swinging for the fences. I'll reinforce the mailbox and keep my body armor close to the door. I'm still waiting on a couple last minute purchases for your package but rest assured I'll be launching as soon as all the components arrive. :evil:


----------



## m00chness

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



AStateJB said:


> Hmmm... you look to be swinging for the fences. I'll reinforce the mailbox and keep my body armor close to the door. I'm still waiting on a couple last minute purchases for your package but rest assured I'll be launching as soon as all the components arrive. :evil:


Nah, it's just 2 small flat rates with nothing but some empty 6 finger bags. You'll be fine.


----------



## mcgreggor57

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Dear Raycarlo,
Your tracking number is 9101 9690 1038 3292 3834 56. 
That is all.

Sincerely,
mcGREGGor57


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Oooooh Sh*t. I just bought a wineador and told my son that I would stop buying cigars when it was filled. I guess my cigar buying days are over.
> 
> View attachment 68545


Jessica;
Just leave a little space so that you can always claim it's not full. Or...you could smoke them fast enough that you just can't keep it full.


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

one less smurf to worry about!

9405503699300055145496


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Were you able to complete that thing you showed us at the thing, with the thing?


Yup. The thing that I showed you while we we at that place has been completed. 
The entire box of mayhem has been shipped and is on it's way. 
Too bad. Bob seemed like such a nice guy.


----------



## m00chness

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

This week is going to be pure mayhem. Didn't some group predict the world will end in 2012?


----------



## smokin3000gt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

You know, I don't think it's too late for some of you guys to talk this out. Can't we just get along?


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



smokin3000gt said:


> You know, I don't think it's too late for some of you guys to talk this out. Can't we just get along?


*Brain: *No...


----------



## Danfish98

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Congrats on 2000 posts Ian!


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

ians bomb landed today..... ya ** ahem cough cough cough** little freakin' mouse. Ok so we have 2 beers that I have not even heard of...and an absurd assortment of awesome sticks!!! Ok so I have had ummmmmmm 1 of these.. and that was your signature from the mind control...the rest are all new....and the ISOM's droool




























so lets see

partagas salamon 11/10
psd4 07/09
monte ? 11/08
tempus church 2012
tempus maduro church 2009
trinidad pc 09/10

old ass punch rare corojo
rass 09/09
monte 08/06
san cristobal 06/07
bolivar 08/09
partagas cifuentes 03/02

ok well I'm definately dazed.... but I have some fight left in me..... hope your mailman survives.


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> ians bomb landed today..... ya ** ahem cough cough cough** little freakin' mouse. Ok so we have 2 beers that I have not even heard of...and an absurd assortment of awesome sticks!!! Ok so I have had ummmmmmm 1 of these.. and that was your signature from the mind control...the rest are all new....and the ISOM's droool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so lets see
> 
> partagas salamon 11/10
> psd4 07/09
> monte ? 11/08
> tempus church 2012
> tempus maduro church 2009
> trinidad pc 09/10
> 
> old ass punch rare corojo
> rass 09/09
> monte 08/06
> san cristobal 06/07
> bolivar 08/09
> partagas cifuentes 03/02
> 
> ok well I'm definately dazed.... but I have some fight left in me..... hope your mailman survives.


Holy Shit! Wow! nicely done Ian

Glad you survived that strike Kev


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



smokin3000gt said:


> You know, I don't think it's too late for some of you guys to talk this out. Can't we just get along?





the_brain said:


> *Brain: *No...


Seconded!

Amazing hit, Ian!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

FFS, IAN dont kill the guy.

Wait what am I saying.... BURN HIM! BURN HIM!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



smokin3000gt said:


> You know, I don't think it's too late for some of you guys to talk this out. Can't we just get along?


HELL NO! And you will fly low if you know what is good for you, I am feeling a little bomby today!


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> partagas salamon 11/10
> psd4 07/09
> monte #1 11/08
> tempus centura 2009
> tempus maduro centura 2012 (Reversed these, my bad)
> trinidad pc 09/10
> 
> old ass punch rare corojo
> rass 09/09
> monte P Edmondo 08/06
> san cristobal oficios 06/07
> bolivar RC 08/09
> partagas 898 03/02


*Brain: *Fixed it for you, sorry I forgot the note.


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Holy shit Ian, that is incredible, and It cracks me up that a bomb of that magnitude landed smack dab on Kevvy Wevvy's head....hahahahahahaha


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

thank you ian... i had no clue on the names/vitolas...... but all are new and exciting. Well I survived.... so anything info on the beers... ie storage/glass/pairing? Or should I ask Dr. Google?


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> thank you ian... i had no clue on the names/vitolas...... but all are new and exciting. Well I survived.... so anything info on the beers... ie storage/glass/pairing? Or should I ask Dr. Google?


*Brain:* For the Gulden Draak, celar temp, wide goblet, with the Partagas Salamon. For the Cuvee Rene white wine temp, champaign glass, with the Monte #1.

*Pinky:* Brain, now we have to do this too...

*Brain:* Yes we do, we'll pick one of these pairings tonight...


----------



## ko4000

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Dropping my package off at the USPS tomorrow morning. Headed to Kah-nay-dia. Look out WyldKnyght!


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> HELL NO! And you will fly low if you know what is good for you, I am feeling a little bomby today!


Silly Moose...why the empty threats? We know you can't launch artillery from that pretty little RV of yours...


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Damn. That bomb was immense. Fantastic hit Ian. This week should be fun. I can't wait to see it all as it lands. I almost wish i wasn't going camping this week. Oh well. I'll get to see it all at once on Thursday when I get back.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



mrj205 said:


> Silly Moose...why the empty threats? We know you can't launch artillery from that pretty little RV of yours...


I am not on vacation yet nooblit


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* For the Gulden Draak, celar temp, wide goblet, with the Partagas Salamon. For the Cuvee Rene white wine temp, champaign glass, with the Monte #1.
> 
> *Pinky:* Brain, now we have to do this too...
> 
> *Brain:* Yes we do, we'll pick one of these pairings tonight...


*Brain:* Oh, and with the Gulden Draak you'll want a chair, because you won't be standing after it...


----------



## smokin3000gt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> HELL NO! And you will fly low if you know what is good for you, I am feeling a little bomby today!


:nono:



mrj205 said:


> Silly Moose...why the empty threats? *We know you can't launch artillery from that pretty little RV of yours*...


LOL

Thanks for having my back MrJ.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> I am not on vacation yet nooblit


Is it too late to retract my previous statement? :shocked::behindsofa:



smokin3000gt said:


> Thanks for having my back MrJ.


No problem, but I think I just dug the two of us a little deeper. Thankfully the Moose is still likely too focused on the California girl...

BTW, incredible hit Ian!


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

My son insists that if he has to haul a box larger than a large flat rate into the house, he is cutting me off from cigar buying. Lol!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> My son insists that if he has to haul a box larger than a large flat rate into the house, he is cutting me off from cigar buying. Lol!


opcorn:


----------



## smokin3000gt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



mrj205 said:


> Is it too late to retract my previous statement? :shocked::behindsofa:
> 
> No problem, but I think I just dug the two of us a little deeper. Thankfully the Moose is still likely too focused on the California girl...
> 
> BTW, incredible hit Ian!


Luckily for us, Mooses (or is it Mieces?) don't have opposable thumbs to write addresses on boxes so unless he can hoove something on a box, we don't have anything to worry about. Hence why he had to deliver his bomb to Jessica in person and with his saddle bag.

ok ok that's the last I will say because I'm pushing my luck at this point.


----------



## mcgreggor57

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Amazing hit Ian!


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Is it taking one for the team if i send out another device to the Moose to distract him?


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Is it taking one for the team if i send out another device to the Moose to distract him?


Depends on the device :drum:


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> Depends on the device :drum:


Hmm, I'll have to give this some thought!


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



mcgreggor57 said:


> Dear Raycarlo,
> Your tracking number is 9101 9690 1038 3292 3834 56.
> That is all.
> 
> Sincerely,
> mcGREGGor57


Right back at ya
9405 5036 9930 0056 2405 89

Thanks
Ray


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Well as she called herself a noob, I started to wonder... Is she really because this blew one of my antlers off. I will not soon forget this.



















You have really made me mad about my antler.... my wife will be pissed!


----------



## smokin3000gt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

lmao @ the picture!!


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Oh, and with the Gulden Draak you'll want a chair, because you won't be standing after it...


the brain ain't lying on this one Kev...

also, that Cuvee Rene is a sour beer, frickin delicious. excellent hit Ian!


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

And that was just round 1 -- what wouldn't fit in the next box!


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

ok so should I store the guldan draac like wine in my basement, or should I put it in the fridge and take it out a few hours before drinking? Been reading reviews and it sounds fantastic. This is def going to be a vherf beer/smoke combo in the near future


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> ok so should I store the guldan draac like wine in my basement, or should I put it in the fridge and take it out a few hours before drinking? Been reading reviews and it sounds fantastic. This is def going to be a vherf beer/smoke combo in the near future


*Brain:* If you have a cool basement, that is best. Otherwise refrigerate it and pull it 30-45 min before drinking depending on the room temp. You want it around 50-55 degrees when you drink it.

*Pinky:* Narf! Don't forget the chair, it is essential...


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* If you have a cool basement, that is best. Otherwise refrigerate it and pull it 30-45 min before drinking depending on the room temp. You want it around 50-55 degrees when you drink it.
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! Don't forget the chair, it is essential...


hmmmm basement is sitting around 67 so thats a tad to warm..... big comfy leather office chair ... might be sleeping in it...hopefully not while still on vherf lol


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



mrj205 said:


> Silly Moose...why the empty threats? We know you can't launch artillery from that pretty little RV of yours...


Obviously you have never seen Stripes...Bill Murray kicked ass in his Urban Assault RV!


----------



## shuckins

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR










grr gr grrr









gr gr grrrrrr gr gr grrr













































grrrrrr grrrr grrr gr gr grrrrrrr









grrr grr gr gr gr gr grrrrr
grr grrr grrrrrrrrrr gr grrrrrr gr

grrrrrrrrr gr gr grrr


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

haha. A great hit. Love the pics Ron. And HOLY CRAP! The stuff flying around this thread is absolutely INSANE!!! :thumb: arty: :banana:


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Holy grrr, Zilla...you got blowed all the way back to the prehistoric era!

Oh...catch Joe

0311 3260 0001 0193 0279


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

holy crap joe! checks the tags now....


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Excellent hit there, Sweater!!! And a phase 2 on it's way? Awesome!


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Nice hit on Zilla! This keeps getting better!


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

*Brain: *Holy shit Joe...

*Pinky:* Yup, that's as close as the Brain gets to speechless...


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Dang Joe, you really held your own with that one.

Now the question is, is this the end of it?


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

*Brain:* Pinky, what the hell are you reading?!?

*Pinky:* This Brain...

*Brain: *Oh, it's started...


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Holy Shit Joe. Thats one monster hit. way to hold your own with Zilla. And you were worried.

Enjoy those great looking smokes Ron. I'm sure the booze will be good too. anything with "Breast" in the title must be good (boobs=good)


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

*Brain:* Like we needed this clue...










*Pinky:* Egad, what a label...

*Brain:* So first off, in Kevin's normal form, the note complains that this is weak bomb...

*Pinky:* <cough> <cough> Bullshit!!! <cough> <cough>

*Brain:* Indeed... Then, after letting us think he's let up, this comes...










*Pinky:* Narf! and this...










*Brain:* And this...










*Pinky:* Ouch, that hurt Brain...

*Brain:* Don't I know it... Half of these are new to me...

*Pinky:* Is it over Brain?!?

*Brain:* Kevin says no... We have to agree...


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



max gas said:


> Holy Shit Joe. Thats one monster hit. way to hold your own with Zilla. And you were worried.
> 
> Enjoy those great looking smokes Ron. I'm sure the booze will be good too. anything with "Breast" in the title must be good (boobs=good)


I don't know about holding my own, did you see his hit on me?

As for the Redbreast, thats a new label. It used to have some kind of redbreasted quail or something on it, so it made more sense. its my absolute favorite Irish whiskey, from the only single pot still on the emerald isle. Its getting easier to find here in the states, but the quality has stayed high.

Kevvy Wevvy!!!!!! great hit on the brain. But I think you just pissed him off.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Nice one, Kevin!


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Awesome hit Kevin!!


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

and to think there are still 2 boxes being drop shipped.... i hope my note didnt ruin the surprise.


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

nice work Jessica, Joe, and Kevin! great hits all around!


----------



## angryeaglesfan

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Dan Dan Dan.............you got jokes huh? Well before I get started on the pics of the bomb you sent to me, a little note to you........ 0312 0090 0000 9293 0068.......now back to the damage.......

First up, the letter detailing the damage........sorry for the cell phone pics........









So he heard I had a sweet tooth.....so he thought it would be funny to send me these.......









And to top that off, he sends me this lovely little care package.....







PSD4......have another resting, but haven't tried them yet
DPG JJ Maduro robusto.......love these
PDR Reserva Limitada toro........looking forward to this one
AF 8-5-8.......always a solid cigar
Ron Stacy Signature corona..........named after the man himself!
Padilla 1932 robusto.......underrated cigar
LP Undercrown double robusto........love all LP's

Thank you for the fine collection of cigars (except the flavored crap!).........just start packing while reading this because you are about to be homeless.......and possibly widowed...........just saying!!!!


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Hot Damn Kev! way to lay the lumber to the big headed mouse. Opus X coffin, power leopard(very tastey IMO), a black Tat vibrator, and a bunch of great CC's. Good Job.

enjoy Ian.



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Like we needed this clue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinky:* Egad, what a label...
> 
> *Brain:* So first off, in Kevin's normal form, the note complains that this is weak bomb...
> 
> *Pinky:* <cough> <cough> Bullshit!!! <cough> <cough>
> 
> *Brain:* Indeed... Then, after letting us think he's let up, this comes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! and this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brain:* And this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinky:* Ouch, that hurt Brain...
> 
> *Brain:* Don't I know it... Half of these are new to me...
> 
> *Pinky:* Is it over Brain?!?
> 
> *Brain:* Kevin says no... We have to agree...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

and here I thought that both of Hachigo's bombs would land today, but he just cunningly posted both dc's at the same time as misdirection and is spacing his bombs apart as to keep me off-guard....very very clever, Sir.

I knew we recruited you into the LOB for a good reason.

and from the looks of the blackened crater where my mailbox and most of my front lawn used to be, he went with a maduro bomb



















soooooooo..ya like maduro bombs, do ya?

so be it....

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

End him Pete, once and for all.


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

So, ItsjustKevin decided to strike first and he did a damn fine job of wrecking my house. I thought it was weird i had no mail today. I came inside to find a ticking time bomb on the counter. Here's what wrecked my shit.

All new to me except the Black Market (which happens to be one of my fav's right now) can't wait to try the rest, especially the Cesar. Thanks Kevin!

Now i must suggest you batten down the hatches becuase my outgoing ordinance will be complete tomorrow and out for delivery shortly after. There's no hiding from this Motor City madman!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> End him Pete, once and for all.


only once?

surely, you jest, Squidwinkle


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

So it began and now I'm homeless. Matt you absolutely demolished my wishlist in every facet imaginable.

It began:









It continued:









I submit in awe:









Apparently ZK's take care of their own in unfathomable ways. I cannot express in words how blown away I am by this Matt so beware the horse comes for you.

There's little left to say but you nailed it buddy. Bunker up, hunker down, payback ships out Wednesday.


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Holy Crap Matt. those were 3 awesome bombs.

Enjoy Baine


----------



## Reino

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Awesome hit Matt! Enjoy the smokes Baine!!!!!


----------



## itsjustkevin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Glad you got your package Mike, the Caesar is a fantastic cigar and I love the Aging Rooms...smoked one yesterday

oh and P.S. I really feel like I underbombed after seeing the other pictures....bunch of show offs!!!:frusty:


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



itsjustkevin said:


> P.S. I really feel like I underbombed after seeing the other pictures....bunch of show offs!!!:frusty:


You're not the only one brother! :lol: Nah, It's all good


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

fellas, its impossible to under-bomb. bombs are bombs, and each and every one is a good deed................or a bad deed, however you want to look at it.


----------



## angryeaglesfan

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> fellas, its impossible to under-bomb. bombs are bombs, and each and every one is a good deed................or a bad deed, however you want to look at it.


In your case Joe, what Zilla did to you was sooo bad it was good :yield:


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> and here I thought that both of Hachigo's bombs would land today, but he just cunningly posted both dc's at the same time as misdirection and is spacing his bombs apart as to keep me off-guard....very very clever, Sir.
> 
> I knew we recruited you into the LOB for a good reason.
> 
> and from the looks of the blackened crater where my mailbox and most of my front lawn used to be, he went with a maduro bomb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooooooo..ya like maduro bombs, do ya?
> 
> so be it....
> 
> MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Pete, just so you know, the other DC landed last Thursday or Friday. I had already used the big guns on ya, and this was a little "extra"


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



angryeaglesfan said:


> In your case Joe, what Zilla did to you was sooo bad it was good :yield:


agreed brotha


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Duck
420​


nikonnut said:


> You're not the only one brother! :lol: Nah, It's all good


719​Yeah WHATEVER Nikonnut.........I learned an incredible lesson today....it's not the size of your box that matters, but the contents cuz you blew me the f**k up Christopher....
139​








405​








503​Holy crap, you managed to cram some of the most incredible destruction possible into a flat rate.
699​You hit me with three sticks from my wish list...And three more that should have been.
300​Before I started stalking your profile I had never even heard of the BOTL but now i can't wait to try it.
566​Thank you so much, your generosity is overwhelming. I will certainly enjoy every one of these.
543​Oh yeah, and pay no attention that that other box in the picture.
24​


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Like we needed this clue...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinky:* Egad, what a label...
> 
> *Brain:* So first off, in Kevin's normal form, the note complains that this is weak bomb...
> 
> *Pinky:* <cough> <cough> Bullshit!!! <cough> <cough>
> 
> *Brain:* Indeed... Then, after letting us think he's let up, this comes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! and this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brain:* And this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinky:* Ouch, that hurt Brain...
> 
> *Brain:* Don't I know it... Half of these are new to me...
> 
> *Pinky:* Is it over Brain?!?
> 
> *Brain:* Kevin says no... We have to agree...


just out of curiosity, Kev, was that the sucker punch, the left hook or the knockout punch?

this brawl is reminding me of Rocky II, when Apollo Creed and Rocky Balboa both knock each other out in the last round.....both of you are too stubborn to stay down, so this one may turn out to be a split decision.


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



abhoe said:


> I tried giving you a hand but I couldn't get it into my last bomb.. This will have to do


Sorry for not being original, but I had to borrow this...

SOOOOO....Brady...WHAT'S IN THE FREAKING BOX????


----------



## Phil from Chicago

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

no kidding man.. you got smashed.... as will Vincini


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> just out of curiosity, Kev, was that the sucker punch, the left hook or the knockout punch?


well I know which one I'd call it.... but I wouldnt want to clue that pesky mouse whats left in the air.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



smokin3000gt said:


> You know, I don't think it's too late for some of you guys to talk this out. Can't we just get along?





shuckins said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grr gr grrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gr gr grrrrrr gr gr grrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grrrrrr grrrr grrr gr gr grrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grrr grr gr gr gr gr grrrrr
> grr grrr grrrrrrrrrr gr grrrrrr gr
> 
> grrrrrrrrr gr gr grrr


bomb dinosaurs much, Swanson?

amazing, Joe...simply amazing


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

what the hell are those red things on their hands? this is how sweater wearers settle their differences!


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> bomb dinosaurs much, Swanson?
> 
> amazing, Joe...simply amazing


glad to hear you like the looks of that bomb Pete, very glad (sans the distilled spirit of course), mwuahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> Pete, just so you know, the other DC landed last Thursday or Friday. I had already used the big guns on ya, and this was a little "extra"


gotcha.....that being said, let the brutality begin


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> gotcha.....that being said, let the brutality begin


Since I know there's know stopping it, I better just embrace it. Bring the pain :bolt:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> glad to hear you like the looks of that bomb Pete, very glad (sans the distilled spirit of course), mwuahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Here you go Peetey Pooh....


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


>


uh huhhh, uhhhhh, huhh huh...shut up beavis, I'm about to score, errrrrrr bomb your crazy ass


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> what the hell are those red things on their hands? this is how sweater wearers settle their differences!


that reminds me of Rodney Dangerfield

"Once I went to a fight, and all of a sudden a hockey game breaks out.":drum:


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Holy Crap!!! I'm gone for a day and all of this lovely destruction occurs. Very well done gentlemen.

Pete, you out did yourself with this one. You are truly an evil genius sir.


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Phil from Chicago said:


> no kidding man.. you got smashed.... as will Vincini


Bring it on. oh by the way I'm back from So Cal and already packing your large flat rate box. by the end of the week you're done for








don't want to inhale any of the toxic fumes

there are some insane hits going on here. I'm glad I got to be a part of this.


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> Bring it on. oh by the way I'm back from So Cal and already packing your large flat rate box. by the end of the week you're done for


Damn...it takes that long to pack...


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> Damn...it takes that long to pack...


pretty sure he was saying hell have it by then end of the week....meaning shipping included.


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

What Kevin said


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Dear Moosie,

I'm glad Dan softened you up for me. See, he's not really your pal, just a double agent right now 
Don't worry about my house, my insurance is paid, and as for a lawn, I live in the desert, so nuking the weeds is doing me a favor!
My son officially retired from retrieving the mail today, so not to worry, I'm hunkered down and prepared!
I'm still debating hitting you again in the future!



Michigan_Moose said:


> Dear Jessica,
> 
> How are you doing?
> I hope all is still well and you didnt have bad dreams last night.
> I have to admit, I feel a little bad about the thoughts that went through my head over the weekend.
> I had bad thoughts of leveling your home, destroying your car and making sure you will never need to water the lawn again.
> Please send the children to a loved ones house for the week. I have thought long and hard about this and just do not want to see innocence getting involved in this. I hope you have a great week.
> 
> Moose





Michigan_Moose said:


> Awe how cute a second package.....
> 
> Guess this means we are not friends anymore.. Time to prepair box number 3.
> 
> Jeff now might be a good time to sell your house. No one wants to live in a wasteland.
> 
> See you later purple girl!
> 
> MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> :hat:


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Dear Moosie,
> 
> I'm glad Dan softened you up for me. See, he's not really your pal, just a double agent right now
> Don't worry about my house, my insurance is paid, and as for a lawn, I live in the desert, so nuking the weeds is doing me a favor!
> My son officially retired from retrieving the mail today, so not to worry, I'm hunkered down and prepared!
> I'm still debating hitting you again in the future!


LOL...

I mean MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I'm truly amazed that the thread hasn't imploded yet...I mean with all the documented destruction the line between reality and images is becoming blurred!


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> SOOOOO....Brady...WHAT'S IN THE FREAKING BOX????


Should find out in a 2-3 days


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Just wait til UPS stops by your house today.......


mrj205 said:


> I'm truly amazed that the thread hasn't imploded yet...I mean with all the documented destruction the line between reality and images is becoming blurred!


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> Bring it on. oh by the way I'm back from So Cal and already packing your large flat rate box. by the end of the week you're done for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't want to inhale any of the toxic fumes
> 
> there are some insane hits going on here. I'm glad I got to be a part of this.


Don't just fart in the box and send it.. at least put some dog rockets in there.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kdmckin said:


> Just wait til UPS stops by your house today.......


Luckily...or maybe unfortunately, I'm out of town for work until tomorrow afternoon. So either that will give the dust time to settle, or the flames more time to destroy... I still can't forgive you for using UPS. I am still having nightmares thinking about why you couldn't use a USPS box...the boxes and tracking numbers chase me with cigar clutters and triple torches in my dreams...damn you Kris!


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Holy Crap!!! I'm gone for a day and all of this lovely destruction occurs. Very well done gentlemen.
> 
> Pete, you out did yourself with this one. You are truly an evil genius sir.


Pssstttt...........

Lostpupy, just wanted to let you know I now have all three packages I was waiting for and the road trip was conducted yesterday.

Now today the packing shall commence. If all goes well there will be a large flat rate box heading your way today......

You might wanna warn those nice people at the APO..... I wouldn't want any innocent bystanders to get injured!!!


----------



## Goldstein

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Packing is now in process for Swany as well. I must take my time in placing the artillery. I would hate for the bomb to explode while still at my home.

Will have a DC for you by this evening...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

You guys are SICK!!! This thread reminds me of how much I missed over the last couple of years. And to think, the majority of you guys are "new" compared to when I inititially joined. *THIS* is the place to be if you enjoy cigars, $hit-talking, and comaraderie. I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

O yea, AWESOME hits all around!!


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

And the packages are on their way! I got so excited by this that I bombed someone else too, a little side damage never hurt. Now I'm out of the bombing game for about a month to recuperate though.... Haha


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jobes2007 said:


> And the packages are on their way! I got so excited by this that I bombed someone else too, a little side damage never hurt. Now I'm out of the bombing game for about a month to recuperate though.... Haha


Can't wait to see the lucky victim and the carnage.


----------



## Goldstein

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



mjohnsoniii said:


> Can't wait to see the lucky victim and the carnage.


Lucky is such a misleading word...


----------



## exprime8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Hey Joey. Well Ive got some good news, some bad news and some horrible news!!!
Which do you want to hear first?
The good news is this... DC# 0312 0090 0000 7453 4116


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Pssstttt...........
> 
> Lostpupy, just wanted to let you know I now have all three packages I was waiting for and the road trip was conducted yesterday.
> 
> Now today the packing shall commence. If all goes well there will be a large flat rate box heading your way today......
> 
> You might wanna warn those nice people at the APO..... I wouldn't want any innocent bystanders to get injured!!!


Good to hear it was all succes...wait, what?! no way I read that right...large? there is never a need to use a large to ship cigars. Did I forget to tell you I moved and that address listed is no longer valid?


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Good to hear it was all succes...wait, what?! no way I read that right...large? there is never a need to use a large to ship cigars. Did I forget to tell you I moved and that address listed is no longer valid?


Well you have about 5 minutes until I leave for the post office to address this issue......

Oh and did I say LARGE???? Damn, please allow me to correct myself.....

It wouldn't all fit in a LARGE flat rate box so...... another size 13 shoe box WILL be harmed in the delivering of this package. :nod:


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

*MAY I PLEASE HAVE YOUR ATTENTION.

THIS IS A CALL TO ACTION.

THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST THREADS IN A LONG TIME, AND IT'S BECAUSE OF PETE.

(AND HIS LOVE OF GAMBLING AND CHAOS)

SO, PLEASE GIVE PETE A GOOD OL' FASHIONED RG BUMP RIGHT NOW!

THAT IS ALL.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR ASSISTANCE IN THIS MATTER.
*​
I tried to bump the damned cenobite myself, but it wouldn't let me!!!


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Got him Derek!!


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Well you have about 5 minutes until I leave for the post office to address this issue......
> 
> Oh and did I say LARGE???? Damn, please allow me to correct myself.....
> 
> It wouldn't all fit in a LARGE flat rate box so...... another size 13 shoe box WILL be harmed in the delivering of this package. :nod:


Soooooo...too late to take back everything I said?


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Done Derek. Thought I had already done it, but guess I hadn't. Though he deserves much much more RG for this insanity


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



exprime8 said:


> Hey Joey. Well Ive got some good news, some bad news and some horrible news!!!
> Which do you want to hear first?
> The good news is this... DC# 0312 0090 0000 7453 4116


Uh oh.... What's the bad news and horrible news? Haha


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *MAY I PLEASE HAVE YOUR ATTENTION.
> 
> THIS IS A CALL TO ACTION.
> 
> THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST THREADS IN A LONG TIME, AND IT'S BECAUSE OF PETE.
> 
> (AND HIS LOVE OF GAMBLING AND CHAOS)
> 
> SO, PLEASE GIVE PETE A GOOD OL' FASHIONED RG BUMP RIGHT NOW!
> 
> THAT IS ALL.
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR ASSISTANCE IN THIS MATTER.
> *​
> I tried to bump the damned cenobite myself, but it wouldn't let me!!!


I'm torn here....I want to bump him for seeing so many awesome bombs flying through the air at once...but then again, he still has it out for me.

Maybe if I bump him, he'll go easy on me....yeah, that's it. Okay +RG given.


----------



## smokin3000gt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I tried to drop him some RG but it won't let me =\


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> I'm torn here....I want to bump him for seeing so many awesome bombs flying through the air at once...but then again, he still has it out for me.
> 
> Maybe if I bump him, he'll go easy on me....yeah, that's it. Okay +RG given.


Good luck with that.... :lol:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *MAY I PLEASE HAVE YOUR ATTENTION.
> 
> THIS IS A CALL TO ACTION.
> 
> THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST THREADS IN A LONG TIME, AND IT'S BECAUSE OF PETE.
> 
> (AND HIS LOVE OF GAMBLING AND CHAOS)
> 
> SO, PLEASE GIVE PETE A GOOD OL' FASHIONED RG BUMP RIGHT NOW!
> 
> THAT IS ALL.
> 
> THANK YOU FOR YOUR ASSISTANCE IN THIS MATTER.
> *​
> I tried to bump the damned cenobite myself, but it wouldn't let me!!!


oh, for the love of.....

enough with the bumps already, you knuckleheads

you guys are the ones making this thread fun....I'm just a guy with a roulette wheel


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> I'm torn here....I want to bump him for seeing so many awesome bombs flying through the air at once...but then again, he still has it out for me.
> 
> Maybe if I bump him, he'll go easy on me....yeah, that's it. Okay +RG given.


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:

now THAT was funny:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

*Brain:* Kevin is taking his life into his own hands these days... Just look at this...










*Pinky:* Narf! Like we do... But wine?!? That was a surprise...










*Brain: *Yes it was, but that isn't what is going to cause his demise... This is... HE WENT AFTER OUR FAMILY!!!










*Pinky:* Egad, Mrs. Brain isn't going to let us live this down...










*Brain:* No, no she won't... But we know how to fight dirty too... And just remember Kevin, you started this...

*Pinky:* What are you going to do Brain...

*Brain: *Simple, escalate... Lets introduce Mrs. Kapathy to Roger... Patrick Roger... 

*Pinky:* Say bye bye discretionary spending... But Brain, isn't this Shanes fault too?!?

*Brain: *You know Pinky, your right... Lets introduce Pam too...


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Well you have about 5 minutes until I leave for the post office to address this issue......
> 
> Oh and did I say LARGE???? Damn, please allow me to correct myself.....
> 
> It wouldn't all fit in a LARGE flat rate box so...... another size 13 shoe box WILL be harmed in the delivering of this package. :nod:


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! I love it! :evil:


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

:help: so maybe I made a few wrong decisions along the way......

so mr brain.... which is the sucker punch, left hook, and knock out blow?


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Kevvy WEVVVVVVVVVVVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! brilliant! this is out of control!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldstein

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> this is out of control!!!!!!!


but really....is there any other way?


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Awesome hit Kevin!


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Kevin, that is absurd! Nice hit!


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> so mr brain.... which is the sucker punch, left hook, and knock out blow?


*Brain:* The first one was the attempted knock out blow... But much like Frank Bruno it didn't take us down...

*Pinky:* Narf! Nice try though...

*Brain:* Todays bombs were the left hook and the low blow... But we know how to deal with this... Target his wife... Patrick Roger has something inbound now... It will take a while to cross the Atlantic but it's coming...

*Pinky:* What about Shane?!?

*Brain:* Well, since we blame him for all of this, Patrick Roger has something inbound for Pam too...


----------



## foster0724

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* The first one was the attempted knock out blow... But much like Frank Bruno it didn't take us down...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! Nice try though...
> 
> *Brain:* Todays bombs were the left hook and the low blow... But we know how to deal with this... Target his wife... Patrick Roger has something inbound now... It will take a while to cross the Atlantic but it's coming...
> 
> *Pinky:* What about Shane?!?
> 
> *Brain:* Well, since we blame him for all of this, Patrick Roger has something inbound for Pam too...


How the hell did I get dragged in again. I've simply been minding my own business. I told Kevin that the wives and children should be left alone! hehehe


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Kevin is taking his life into his own hands these days... Just look at this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! Like we do... But wine?!? That was a surprise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brain: *Yes it was, but that isn't what is going to cause his demise... This is... HE WENT AFTER OUR FAMILY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinky:* Egad, Mrs. Brain isn't going to let us live this down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brain:* No, no she won't... But we know how to fight dirty too... And just remember Kevin, you started this...
> 
> *Pinky:* What are you going to do Brain...
> 
> *Brain: *Simple, escalate... Lets introduce Mrs. Kapathy to Roger... Patrick Roger...
> 
> *Pinky:* Say bye bye discretionary spending... But Brain, isn't this Shanes fault too?!?
> 
> *Brain: *You know Pinky, your right... Lets introduce Pam too...


holy crap....Kev knows his fermented grape juice..excellent choices, Dude

you do realize that the mouse is gonna build a bigger BOOM!!!-Star now just so he can have a setting higher than Level 11, dontcha?

on the plus side, at least Shane's gonna get his for masterminding this whole idea:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## foster0724

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



android said:


> hope you got home owner's insurance Shane & Pam... took me all weekend to pack this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9405503699300054831031
> 
> dropping it off tomorrow morning!


Well my little friend Andrew posts this and then sends me a pm stating that he is running for the hills. He stopped his mail for a week to try to save himself. Ok ok, so he's away on vacation. I will be shipping his out the end of next week so it lands as he returns. The great thing....I have an extra week to pack his (now larger) box with munitions.


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> you do realize that the mouse is gonna build a bigger BOOM!!!-Star now just so he can have a setting higher than Level 11, dontcha?


*Brain:* Don't need to... The sweater is about to find out what a 6 looks like...


----------



## foster0724

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

BTW Kevin.....Nice job!


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Nice hit Kev!


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I almost forgot about this:
9405 5036 9930 0057 9471 73

Heads up Kevin (itsjustkevin) there's a doozy on it's way to you.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> oh, for the love of.....
> 
> enough with the bumps already, you knuckleheads
> 
> you guys are the ones making this thread fun....I'm just a guy with a roulette wheel


We will bump if we wish! You started this mass devastation, now reap your just rewards!


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

wow, this is all getting a bit scary...i'm glad my part is over. haha


----------



## Phil from Chicago

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Incoming

Sorry ahead of time Cali!!!

94055036993000579562810108500101895002










I hope I did well.


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Soooooo...too late to take back everything I said?


Awwww damn, missed it by _________________ that much....

But according to this international express number thing I have here EI229024701US there is a good chance you will have it in three, yes 3 working days. So you just might have to become the lostpuppy by Friday. :target::target::target:


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



AStateJB said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! I love it! :evil:


This little lostpuppy is going to wish he never got paired up with 'ol Hannibal. He is going to have nightmares after this!! :nod:


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I LOVE THIS. You guys are awesome! Carnage everywhere. Mailboxes blown to smithereens. Wives harassed. Trash talk GALORE! This is better than REALITY TV...lol opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


> wow, this is all getting a bit scary...i'm glad my part is over. haha


Oh, it is is it. Is it? Well, I'm headed to the B&M tomorrow


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

sorry shane **beep beep honk honk** why did you tell me to do that? Pete I know nothing about wine, I got a suggestion for a region and went by reviews and ratings. But I do think that the brain was taken by a bit of a surprise.


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



itsjustkevin said:


> oh and P.S. I really feel like I underbombed after seeing the other pictures....bunch of show offs!!!:frusty:


seriously not possible to under bomb...... this so called "wheel" and "fate" decided to throw a few guys with a little bit of history of trying to make each other extinct together...


----------



## MontyTheMooch

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> oh, for the love of.....


Wanna bet he stopped short of saying "for the love of Pete"?


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Wow, hitting the spouses. I'm glad I don't have one to get dragged into the carnage... LOL


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Wow, hitting the spouses. I'm glad I don't have one to get dragged into the carnage... LOL


take no prisoners....or cheat and fight dirty till you win


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Don't need to... The sweater is about to find out what a 6 looks like...


First Zilla and now the brain in this thread? WTF???????


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> take no prisoners....or cheat and fight dirty till you win *or at least die trying*


fixed it for ya


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> oh, for the love of.....
> 
> enough with the bumps already, you knuckleheads
> 
> you guys are the ones making this thread fun....I'm just a guy with a roulette wheel


A roulette wheel and an evil streak a mile wide



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Don't need to... The sweater is about to find out what a 6 looks like...


I cannot wait to see this



Hannibal said:


> This little lostpuppy is going to wish he never got paired up with 'ol Hannibal. He is going to have nightmares after this!! :nod:


After? Jeff I'm having nightmares now. Express? Really? Are you that impatient to destroy the entire area? And it's really good wine country here.

Here I thought this was a friendly little bombing. There you go all Zillacrazy.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> seriously not possible to under bomb...... this so called "wheel" and "fate" decided to throw a few guys with a little bit of history of trying to make each other extinct together...


I don't know Kevin. I am feeling that way; packed a standard CI box and felt good about that level of destruction. Knowing what can fit in that and then here comes Jeff with his "oh it wouldn't all fit in this oversized box o' death so I had to grab another". :sigh: have an odd urge to buy a Porsche now or a huge truck with a 10" lift.


----------



## exprime8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Here I thought this was a friendly little bombing.


Since when is bombing friendly? Not with all these guys trying to bomb the crap out of each other!!!


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Phil from Chicago said:


> Incoming
> 
> Sorry ahead of time Cali!!!
> 
> 94055036993000579562810108500101895002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I did well.


What the hell is that? This might actually take the evil kitty out.


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

9405503699300058004790 - I sent it Pony Express.


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> After? Jeff I'm having nightmares now. Express? Really? Are you that impatient to destroy the entire area? And it's really good wine country here.
> 
> Here I thought this was a friendly little bombing. There you go all Zillacrazy.


Good to know!!! :biglaugh:

Express?? You bet'cha!!! Impatient?? NEVER!!!

Always good to get the bombs flying and instead of being on a prop plane why not put it on a F22!!

Friendly??? When has bombing EVER been friendly?? And to be put into the same sentence as :hail: Zilla :hail: you have me mistaken..... Crazy, well yes, but zillacrazy?? Well almost!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Wow, hitting the spouses. I'm glad I don't have one to get dragged into the carnage... LOL


I might just get you one so I can destroy him as well.

MUHAHAHAHAHA

:evil:


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> I might just get you one so I can destroy him as well.
> 
> MUHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> :evil:


Oh don't worry about that. A potential suitor lives 2 hours away and I'm already bombing him between visits


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Oh don't worry about that. A potential suitor lives 2 hours away and I'm already bombing him between visits


Hope you make it that long.

Out for Delivery
June 27, 2012, 7:50 am
APPLE VALLEY, CA 92307

HAHAHA heheheeh HAHAHAHAH hehehehe HAHAHAHAH


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Oh don't worry about that. A potential suitor lives 2 hours away and I'm already bombing him between visits


Is THAT what you kids call it now?:smile:


----------



## m00chness

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> Hope you make it that long.
> 
> Out for Delivery
> June 27, 2012, 7:50 am
> APPLE VALLEY, CA 92307
> 
> HAHAHA heheheeh HAHAHAHAH hehehehe HAHAHAHAH


I am going to say today is going to be the single heaviest hitting days that Puff has ever come across. Just talking around, a good number of people have their packages out for delivery.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

lol


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Moose's package is supposed to be out for delivery, but my post office sux and probably didn't scan it somewhere along the line


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jobes2007 said:


> Is THAT what you kids call it now?:smile:


What, visits, or bombing?


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Moose's package is supposed to be out for delivery, but my post office sux and probably didn't scan it somewhere along the line


Sounds like i win, she has returned the package in fear of being blown up!

:woohoo:


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

2 hours Jessica? geez. 2 hours from apple valley could be anywhere from Santa Monica to Vegas....way to be vague lol


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> Sounds like i win, she has returned the package in fear of being blown up!
> 
> :woohoo:


Sweet!!! I might just live to see another day!!


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

waiting for carnage!! destruction starts today!


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Sweet!!! I might just live to see another day!!


Better live long enough for mine to get there and blow ya up


----------



## Goldstein

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Oh SWANY..........................

9405 5036 9930 0058 4873 64

Duck and cover brother!


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*










Later Phil

9405503699300057214220


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Ohh snap!

:kicknuts:


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> Ohh snap!
> 
> :kicknuts:


Did I hit you where it hurts?!


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

FIRE IN THE HOLE!!!!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Did I hit you where it hurts?!


What? huh? where? I thought you would be blown up by now.


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I'm ready to cry uncle -- and this is the first round! *whimper*

It's amazing what you can fit into a medium sized box.... See that Oliva V sampler up there. YUM.

Awesome, broken up cigars I can try to ligador back together!

Yes, that 15 Herfador was in the box... it had some other stuff in it, more later... That AKA cutter is GORGEOUS and heavy and shiny!

I've never seen these before... but they smell divine...

'kay, these did me in right here. I wanted to whimper...

And these Tatuaje? Oh my...

And this pipe? It just looks way too cool for school.

If you're not done Brent, I'm afraid I'm going to crawl into a hole and cry!


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I have a funny feeling this may get bigger, possibly retaliation bombs to follow original bombs?????


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Round two when you least expect it!

MUHAHAHAH


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I'm not sure what's up with my 2nd volley. It should have landed today...



Michigan_Moose said:


> Round two when you least expect it!
> 
> MUHAHAHAH


----------



## ko4000

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



WyldKnyght said:


> I have a funny feeling this may get bigger, possibly retaliation bombs to follow original bombs?????


Possibly


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



WyldKnyght said:


> I have a funny feeling this may get bigger, possibly retaliation bombs to follow original bombs?????


What you mean like the brain instantly counter punching me... leaving me to wonder how I can follow up round 1.... I mean errrr ummmmm I dont think that will happen Craig.


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ko4000 said:


> Possibly





kapathy said:


> What you mean like the brain instantly counter punching me... leaving me to wonder how I can follow up round 1.... I mean errrr ummmmm I dont think that will happen Craig.


I wouldn't even dream of a second hit, when you least expect it MUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## mcgreggor57

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> I'm ready to cry uncle -- and this is the first round! *whimper*
> 
> If you're not done Brent, I'm afraid I'm going to crawl into a hole and cry!


Looks like you've been _Moosed_!! LOL. Way to go Brent...enjoy Jessica. For the sake of all things good and holy, your address has already been changed, now assume a different identity and try to live out a normal life!


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

that was an awsome hit Brent....Holy Guacamole


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

holy moosenuts Brent! most excellent hit, sir!


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

So yesterday UPS delivered a very conspicuous box to me. Thankfully, I was out of town until today and was able to fret over the carnage for 24 blind hours. :banghead: Kris decided he was going big, and did a thorough job of not only destroying my doorstep, but also a good part of my wishlist... Luckily for him, I tend to not forget this type of thing :spank:

Let's start with the bizarre box:









The cute little bomb note:









Say what!? Using USPS boxes within a UPS shipment...that has to be breaking some sort of federal law:









And the first half of the small box within a box:









Then there was this bag full of smokes from 2005-2006...all yellowed cellos:









A Cigar Magazine featuring cigar store indians from 2004-2005:









And then there was this, a bottle of Sam Houston Straight whiskey...new to me, and it smells glorious:









The whole haul:









Kris, I must say, you went out of hand with this. But fear not, I now have your address in my USPS Quick Ship favorites. You know what that means? Your mailbox will forever be my bitch!

Seriously, thanks for the great smokes, the magazine, and the whiskey. Every day I am more amazed at the generosity of my fellow puffers! Thanks again Kris!


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Nice hit Moose! Love that pipe...


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

0312 0860 0001 9418 1031 - forgot this one


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> What you mean like the brain instantly counter punching me... leaving me to wonder how I can follow up round 1.... I mean errrr ummmmm I dont think that will happen Craig.


*Brain: *What on earth are you talking about, we never start anything, we always counterpunch...

*Pinky: *Narf! And not exactly instantly...

*Brain:* No Pinky, it shipped this morning from France... For both you and Shane...

*Pinky:* Egad Brain, he said another round...
*
Brain: *Yes Pinky, but just ask the Herfabomber, we can go the distance...


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Glad it made it there okay, as for the box well it can protect a 70lb valve I figured it would do the job protecting that whiskey .


mrj205 said:


> So yesterday UPS delivered a very conspicuous box to me. Thankfully, I was out of town until today and was able to fret over the carnage for 24 blind hours. :banghead: Kris decided he was going big, and did a thorough job of not only destroying my doorstep, but also a good part of my wishlist... Luckily for him, I tend to not forget this type of thing :spank:
> 
> Let's start with the bizarre box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cute little bomb note:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what!? Using USPS boxes within a UPS shipment...that has to be breaking some sort of federal law:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the first half of the small box within a box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was this bag full of smokes from 2005-2006...all yellowed cellos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Cigar Magazine featuring cigar store indians from 2004-2005:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there was this, a bottle of Sam Houston Straight whiskey...new to me, and it smells glorious:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kris, I must say, you went out of hand with this. But fear not, I now have your address in my USPS Quick Ship favorites. You know what that means? Your mailbox will forever be my bitch!
> 
> Seriously, thanks for the great smokes, the magazine, and the whiskey. Every day I am more amazed at the generosity of my fellow puffers! Thanks again Kris!


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain: *What on earth are you talking about, we never start anything, we always counterpunch...
> 
> *Pinky: *Narf! And not exactly instantly...
> 
> *Brain:* No Pinky, it shipped this morning from France... For both you and Shane...
> 
> *Pinky:* Egad Brain, he said another round...
> *
> Brain: *Yes Pinky, but just ask the Herfabomber, we can go the distance...


well, another round might depend on how mrs kapathy likes mr rogers....we shall see.


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> well, another round might depend on how mrs kapathy likes mr rogers....we shall see.


*Brain:* Look here for an idea how screwed you are... Mrs. Brain is hooked.


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Look here for an idea how screwed you are... Mrs. Brain is hooked.


Ooo, my guy is gonna love this...


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

bye bye cigar, craft beer, baseball and all other things I like budget.... hello chocolate budget..... this does not look like it will end well for me.


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Nice hits Brent and Kris. All the bombs flying around in this thread are amazing


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

That's the true evil genius of the Brain! He's going to get your wife so hooked, you won't have any money left over for anything _you _want!


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

This thread is crazy, just freakin crazy


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> This thread is crazy, just freakin crazy


Agreed!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* Egad Brain, he said another round...
> *
> Brain: *Yes Pinky, but just ask the Herfabomber, we can go the distance...


yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyup...this is true...plus, he gets more vicious the more rounds he goes.

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, we can't fit all this stuff for Hachigo in this box."

Herfabomber: "GODDAMMIT, JUNIOR...GET A BIGGER BOX!!!!"

Pinhead Jr.: "THIS IS THE BIGGEST BOX WE HAVE, GODDAMMIT!!!!"

Herfabomber: "THEN USE 2 BOXES, GODDAMMIT!!!!!"

Pinhead Jr.: "OKAY, GODDAMMIT!!!!!"

Kids....


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyup...this is true...plus, he gets more vicious the more rounds he goes.
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, we can't fit all this stuff for Hachigo in this box."
> 
> Herfabomber: "GODDAMMIT, JUNIOR...GET A BIGGER BOX!!!!"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "THIS IS THE BIGGEST BOX WE HAVE, GODDAMMIT!!!!"
> 
> Herfabomber: "THEN USE 2 BOXES, GODDAMMIT!!!!!"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "OKAY, GODDAMMIT!!!!!"
> 
> Kids....


The perfectly placed GDs throughout that conversation with Junior caused me to snort up some Diet Coke!


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



android said:


> holy moosenuts Brent! most excellent hit, sir!


Holy moosenuts is right.....you people done gone crazy....and i love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## foster0724

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Recieved my bomb from Andrew (android) today. For a noob this man packed one hell of a punch. But he made a big time noob mistake. He let his land before I even packed mine up. He is going on vacation so I have to wait til next week to ship. He asked me to play fair. HA! Thats a good one. He attacked me AND Pam. She has now taken full interest in the return hit.

Here is the carnage

First is the refreshments

A bottle of Georgia Moon Corn Whiskey aka Moonshine (as if vherf isn't entertaining enough)
A bottle of Wild Turkey 101 
A 16 oz Miller High Life (the Dom Perignon of beers)
A bottle of homebrewed Blonde Ale for Pam
A bottle of homebrewed Schwarzbier for Pam

And now for a few cigars

He figured out that I love my Fuentes and sent me
Anejo #55
AF short story
AF Hemmingway classic
858
Queen B

Couldn't stop there though
HdM petit robusto from 7-11 (the date not the store)
Perdomo Lot 23 maduro
601 Maduro
J. Fuego Origen lancero
Undercrown gran toro
All the second group are new to me except the Perdomo
The HdM won't last long at all

Then a slap on the ass for Pam tsk tsk 
H Uppman minis
Leon Jiminez minis
Acid Blondie

Phew we are done... Oh wait

Can't forget the pipe stuff

We have
Frog Morton across the pond
Scotty's Blends Butternut burley
Maple street
AND a Handmade pipe made by none other the Andrew himself
Being new to pipes these are all new to me and that pipe is awesome!

And now the Grand picture

Andrew- thank you very much for this incredible bomb. Well done my friend.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Quite a hit Andrew! Nicely done!


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Nice hit Andrew


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

*Brain:* Damn Android, you might yet take out iOS...


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

whoaaaa.....


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyup...this is true...plus, he gets more vicious the more rounds he goes.
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, we can't fit all this stuff for Hachigo in this box."
> 
> Herfabomber: "GODDAMMIT, JUNIOR...GET A BIGGER BOX!!!!"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "THIS IS THE BIGGEST BOX WE HAVE, GODDAMMIT!!!!"
> 
> Herfabomber: "THEN USE 2 BOXES, GODDAMMIT!!!!!"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "OKAY, GODDAMMIT!!!!!"
> 
> Kids....


Goddammit, Goddamit!

Officially quaking in my boots. Does anyone have any good hideouts?


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> Goddammit, Goddamit!
> 
> Officially quaking in my boots. Does anyone have any good hideouts?


*Brain:* May I sugest here...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* May I sugest here...


nah....too close...try here










Pinhead Jr.: "better there than Uranus..AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Herfabomber: "You just had to go there, didn't you?"

Pinhead Jr.: "better me than one of these toolboxes, Dude..least I'm family."


----------



## Danfish98

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

You guys officially all scare me. On another note, Angryeaglesfan signed his death warrant today, look at what he sent!

Crazy bastard even sent the 6 finger baggie for Cupcake. Now she's pissed and made me send out a drop shipment that goes out tomorrow in retaliation. Bye bye Barry!

Unbanded cigars are Johnny O's, my first and I'm really excited to try it. Thanks Barry!


----------



## angryeaglesfan

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Danfish98 said:


> You guys officially all scare me. On another note, Angryeaglesfan signed his death warrant today, look at what he sent!
> 
> Crazy bastard even sent the 6 finger baggie for Cupcake. Now she's pissed and made me send out a drop shipment that goes out tomorrow in retaliation. Bye bye Barry!
> 
> Unbanded cigars are Johnny O's, my first and I'm really excited to try it. Thanks Barry!


I warned you that there might be collateral damage to civilians living in your proximity..........if she's gonna play with fire, she might get burned also!!!!!! I'm not adverse to a second bombing run to finish off the family.....


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

This just keeps getting better and better!!!

Making you think there lostpuppy??? Should be there in a couple days......


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

HOLY SH*T!!! Didn't get home till 11 o'clock tonight after a 15 hour day at work so you'll have to wait on the full write up, but I'll admit this much... I GROSSLY underestimated a certain New Yorker!

Allen, your fried calamari is ready.... :target:


----------



## Dhughes12

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

These bombs are killing me. Amazing work guys!!


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Love it! Destruction that just won't stop. Pinhead and Mouse all worked up too! Greatest idea ever.



Hannibal said:


> This just keeps getting better and better!!!
> 
> Making you think there lostpuppy??? Should be there in a couple days......


Not thinking about it and you can't make me.


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Brady,
The nice folks at the B&M delivered for me! Now that the first hit softened up your perimeter defenses #2 should finish the job. Now if I can just find a zord to deliver it. :rofl:

EDIT: If anyone didn't get that hint/reference that's OK and if you did...WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?!? You shouldn't be watching stuff like that!


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

To the Road Kill Moosie:

Processed through USPS Sort Facility June 27, 2012, 11:01 pm ALLEN PARK, MI 48101


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

okay, Boys and Girls....I hate to spoil the vibe of this awesome thread with something as tedious and droll as a Public Service Announcement, but as a USPS employee, I feel it's best to remind those of you still riding this psycho train to Hell that in recognition of the 4th of July next Wednesday, there will be no mail delivery on that day, so any packages shipped on Monday will probably not be delivered until Thursday, so today and Saturday will probably be your optimal package shipping days if you want things to arrive before the 4th of July

thank you for your time....we now return you to your regularly scheduled Insanity, already in Progress


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



foster0724 said:


> Andrew- thank you very much for this incredible bomb. Well done my friend.


glad all the glassware made it buddy... but the one thing you didn't show is the amount of bubble wrap in that box!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

okay, Hachigo
I just wanted you to know that I have been neither blind nor deaf to your pleas of Mercy..after all, you are a fellow member of the Legion of BOOM!!! and a valued member of the Puff community and losing you as a result of my unchecked Fury would be a loss to us all.....then I realized that not only are you a sneaky little forger who tried to get me and the mouse to destroy each other, but you're also a lousy, dirty, no-good, dirty stinkin' Texan and you really pissed me off, so Mercy can just suck a big one....

now, I admit that this is not the largest package I've ever sent.....










but there's no way in Hell that this is gonna fit in yer mailbox, so adios, Casa de Hachigo

also, I had the foresight not to put a restriction on the number of packages a person could send in this contest, so this ain't the only one a-comin':mrgreen:

have a nice day...if possible

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## gosh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> okay, Hachigo
> I just wanted you to know that I have been neither blind nor deaf to your pleas of Mercy..after all, you are a fellow member of the Legion of BOOM!!! and a valued member of the Puff community and losing you as a result of my unchecked Fury would be a loss to us all.....then I realized that not only are you a sneaky little forger who tried to get me and the mouse to destroy each other, but you're also a lousy, dirty, no-good, dirty stinkin' Texan and you really pissed me off, so Mercy can just suck a big one....


Awesome! Burn Hach, burn!


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Psssstttttt.......... Lostpuppy....... Today's Thursday........

tictoc tictoc tictoc tictoc...........


----------



## foster0724

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



android said:


> glad all the glassware made it buddy... but the one thing you didn't show is the amount of bubble wrap in that box!


I appologize. Tell you what....you can show everyone because I plan to use every last bit of it and then some for the return bomb.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> To the Road Kill Moosie:
> 
> Processed through USPS Sort Facility June 27, 2012, 11:01 pm ALLEN PARK, MI 48101


Hmmmm, Guess I should launch one maybe overnight to applesauce valley.

That would be very funny, however... i want you to rebuild a little more before you beg for forgiveness!

:sorry:


----------



## Goldstein

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

For those that didnt see the other post, here is the destruction that Swany laid on my doorstep.


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Damn Craig, you gonna just sit there and take that?????? That's not the Craig that assembled all of Texas to bomb pinhead....that's not the Craig I know....


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



nikonnut said:


> Brady,
> The nice folks at the B&M delivered for me! Now that the first hit softened up your perimeter defenses #2 should finish the job. Now if I can just find a zord to deliver it. :rofl:
> 
> EDIT: If anyone didn't get that hint/reference that's OK and if you did...WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU?!? You shouldn't be watching stuff like that!


You don't scare me with you unrecognizable movie quotes and your, your, your you-ness!!!!! bring it on Arkansas boy!


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


> You don't scare me with you unrecognizable movie quotes and your, your, your you-ness!!!!! bring it on Arkansas boy!


Not a movie quote so much as a reference to power rangers.

And now I need to kill myself for knowing that


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

This is going great... I cant wait to see more.


----------



## hardcz

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

my refresh button is going to be broken by the end of this contest.


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Damn you guys are making my package look like a firecracker, off to plan B,C,D andE


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Wow, look at all those soldiers protecting those rare cigars! lol Nice one!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Awesome, I love it!


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> okay, Hachigo
> I just wanted you to know that I have been neither blind nor deaf to your pleas of Mercy..after all, you are a fellow member of the Legion of BOOM!!! and a valued member of the Puff community and losing you as a result of my unchecked Fury would be a loss to us all.....then I realized that not only are you a sneaky little forger who tried to get me and the mouse to destroy each other, but you're also a lousy, dirty, no-good, dirty stinkin' Texan and you really pissed me off, so Mercy can just suck a big one....
> 
> now, I admit that this is not the largest package I've ever sent.....
> 
> but there's no way in Hell that this is gonna fit in yer mailbox, so adios, Casa de Hachigo
> 
> also, I had the foresight not to put a restriction on the number of packages a person could send in this contest, so this ain't the only one a-comin':mrgreen:
> 
> have a nice day...if possible
> 
> MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


:help:

So not only do you want to destroy me, but you want to do it more than once and prolong the agony...Yup, definitely sounds like the great Master of Disaster.

:help:


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> Not a movie quote so much as a reference to power rangers.
> 
> And now I need to kill myself for knowing that


WOW, it scares me that both of you know that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


> WOW, it scares me that both of you know that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why would it scare you coming from a Star Wars geek who bombs Hello Kitty?

It's just another day at Puff. LOL


----------



## raycarlo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Got my package from mcgreggor57 and wow








Everything from the box








The cigars
















Thanks Gregg, you truly surprised me with this bomb, several sticks that I am very excited to try, I feel that my bomb may be mediocre compared to yours. Also tried the soda last night with and without bourbon and pretty good.

Thanks again
Ray


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

got my package from the smurf today! here is the damage:









A nice bottle of smurf soda, looks yummy. and a bottle of olive oil that my wife can use for some cooking. And some great smurfspresso! Smells so good, cant wait to try it out

here are the sticks










Some damn nice sticks in there. but of course the best....another Ron Mexico! My fav! Thanks again Jason! I will enjoy everything.


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Gorgeous destruction!

Hey RoadkillMoose!

9405503699300055259056 Priority Mail® Out for Delivery June 28, 2012, 9: 21 am CLARKSTON, MI 48346


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Two more great hits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Gorgeous destruction!
> 
> Hey RoadkillMoose!
> 
> 9405503699300055259056 Priority Mail® Out for Delivery June 28, 2012, 9: 21 am CLARKSTON, MI 48346


 You so :crazy: you think I am gonna :car: ?


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> You so :crazy: you think I am gonna :car: ?


Nah, I just wanted to load up the Michigan Geological Society web page and wait for the blip from the seismonitors


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

hehehehe, nice


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Good to see the elusive Ron Mexico in there. :biglaugh:


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

awesome hits Gregg and Jason!


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Came home from cutting lawns all morning to find a small brown box on my front porch. Took it inside and out came this beauty:









That's right, ladies and gents, a Drew Estate bomb. MUWAT, an Undercrown, a Liga Privida T52, LP No 9, FFP, and a Dirty Rat! I haven't tried any of these yet, so this was a great bomb, lots of goodies.

That was when I noticed the horrible part..... A paper stapled to the bag which read simply, "to be continued...."

If this is Round One.... I'm terrified.


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

HOLY CRAP brother you just entered the greatest slope of your life with those sticks... Your pallet will never be the same.


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

OMG! You're so screwed.


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> OMG! You're so screwed.


ORILY..... I think it's about time to go get my ashtray........ Just sayin......


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> OMG! You're so screwed.


You might want to buy a cooler.... This isn't going to be over for a long time.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Psssstttttt.......... Lostpuppy....... Today's Thursday........
> 
> tictoc tictoc tictoc tictoc...........


aha, but stuck in NY apparently . Course yours is somewhere in the MPS/USPS void


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> You might want to buy a cooler.... This isn't going to be over for a long time.


My cooler is empty now, everything's in the wineador, so go ahead, make my day :spy:


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> My cooler is empty now, everything's in the wineador, so go ahead, make my day :spy:


Those are some fightin' words... From that, I hear "Jessica is boasting her empty cooler". Which on puff translates to, "time to fill that California girl's cooler with carnage!"

Good luck Jessica...good luck.


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



mrj205 said:


> Those are some fightin' words... From that, I hear "Jessica is boasting her empty cooler". Which on puff translates to, "time to fill that California girl's cooler with carnage!"
> 
> Good luck Jessica...good luck.


Keep in mind I don't think Moose has actually opened my 2nd volley at his porch


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> my cooler is empty now, everything's in the wineador, so go ahead, make my day :spy:


be careful what you wish for!!! Lol lol


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

LMFAO!!!



jphank said:


> Nah, I just wanted to load up the Michigan Geological Society web page and wait for the blip from the seismonitors


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

HOLY CRAP!!! :dr



jobes2007 said:


> Came home from cutting lawns all morning to find a small brown box on my front porch. Took it inside and out came this beauty:
> 
> View attachment 38969
> 
> 
> That's right, ladies and gents, a Drew Estate bomb. MUWAT, an Undercrown, a Liga Privida T52, LP No 9, FFP, and a Dirty Rat! I haven't tried any of these yet, so this was a great bomb, lots of goodies.
> 
> That was when I noticed the horrible part..... A paper stapled to the bag which read simply, "to be continued...."
> 
> If this is Round One.... I'm terrified.


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

^Amish is so F***ed!


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

 BREAKING NEWS










Man in Clarkston Michigan found on side of road missing both antlers. After the coroner left the scene we were able to get shots of what he was found opening.
Authorities thing this could have to do with the mans hobby of cigars but as of now there are no suspects in this brutal hit.
His neighbors described him as a man who deserved a much better death, but they were still in shock by the destruction of the neighborhood.
2 dogs and 3 cats were also found at the scene but authorities do not think they belonged to the man. If you have any information on this brutal attack please contact the Oakland Co. Sheriffs Dept.



















YES?



















The Dalmore are you kidding me? 15 year old scotch!










Love this tube.










What a key!

UNREAL. This is the greatest bomb ever... but this is not over by a long shot.


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Great hits landing today. Wow. This thread keeps getting better and better.


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Great hits all over this thread! Hard to keep up with em all, way to go guys and gals.


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I kept tryin' to warn ya...

I hope these dog rockets and their body guards make your vacation better


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> I kept tryin' to warn ya...
> 
> I hope these dog rockets and their body guards make your vacation better


I will sip it with a smile on my face and a pencil in my hand while planning your next bomb...


----------



## Danfish98

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Dalmore scotch! :dr Great hit Jessica!


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Well, I promised a full bomb report and here it is!

Please start by playing this in the background to set the ambience...






I got home last night around 11:00, after a 15 hour work day, to find these on the coffee table...










2 medium flat rates with specific instructions. Ok, I'll play along. Open the "Open me 1st" box to find this.










MMMMMMM!!!! SCOTCH!!! Good start Mooch!

On to box 2... This um... STRANGE note was on top.










Then this...










A bag of 4 cigars that apparently wouldn't fit anywhere else (not a good sign!) and more instructions on how to proceed. That odd looking thing on the left... Moochies own twist on a "Torture By Tedium" device except instead of duct tape he used aerosol insulating foam (bastage!). More on that in a minute...

I rip into the 2 small flate rates (in order, don't worry Mooch) to find a large assortment of excellent cigars. 20 to be exact, bringing the total to 24. Then it's on to the foam block. Carefully, as per the warning. Not sure what's in there, but I don't want to destroy it, I don't think... Ah here it is. It's a... BOX OF LITTLE EFFING MONSTERS!!!










That brings the total to 34 cigars, including SEVERAL wish list sticks, some tried and true smokes, and some more new smokes. Not to mention the freakin Chivas gift set!










Allen, I gotta give it to you, you hit me pretty good.

... : Pretty good??? PRETTY GOOD??? Dude he handed you your ass! FRIED CALAMARI, ORDER UP!

JB: Ok, yeah, he destroyed me! Wait! Oh no! It finally happened didn't it?

... : What did you think you'd go forever without taking a nuclear class ass whooping?

JB: It's not that. Dammit, Allen, you hit me so hard I'm having conversations with myself! People are going to think I'm crazy!

... : Well if the shoe fits...

JB: Ok, smartass! Help me get started on Plan B.

... : Plan B? Dude, if you want to save what's left of your shattered psyche you better go with Plans B and C! Hey, Pete and Ian, can JB borrow the rubber room for a couple nights?

To be continued...


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

jeebus Jessica and Allen...

mmmm, little monsters... awesome!


----------



## Phil from Chicago

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

thats a beast of a hit.. I'm shocked you didn't take the blow torch out to open it.


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I've been away for a few days and been trying to catch up. All I can say is Holy Shit! The damage here has been insane. Is anyone left on Puff, or has everyone been nuked into oblivion? Way to go everyone. This insanity has been very entertaining...at least it was until I opened the boxes that were waiting for me when I got home.

See my next post for damage report.


----------



## hardcz

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

holy **** balls! The last two hits...FUUUU.... wow.

I thought I heard fireworks last night, but I guess this and that....


----------



## Trilobyte

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Today is the day I concede total destruction!!

I knew that being paired up with Darrel was a most daunting assignment and I could never match his ability to amaze. I have been suffering from anticipation of this day along with great anxiety.

All the worry and adrenaline did not prepare me for this!!!!

If you are standing...you should sit down now, hide the children and take a few deep breaths.

The Note:

3 bottles of the best whiskey known to mankind of which you will see me enjoy on v-herf.

A couple of fine cigars that I will enjoy on v-herf (and Jessica please don't think for one minute I will forget this..not a threat...a fact)

Now that is a fine bomb right there worthy of kudos from all of puff...but alas...we haven't even begun!!!!

An elegant and most beautiful tamper made of bone and Purple Heart.

An awesome scrimshaw made from African Cape Buffalo Horn on a Spalted Maple Base. My pictures really do not do the beauty justice. Sexy, sexy, sexy.

Another picture of the scrimshaw image that the picture does not do justice too.

Hard bound copy of Moby Dick. I hate to admit how many years it has been since I've read this classic...time to read it again.

Lastly an overview of the total destruction I endured this afternoon when I got home from work.

Darrel, what can I say? My deepest gratitude for the wonderful gifts.

I know if it was not me that got bombed this and I saw the thread....I would be in total awe of the generosity and thoughtfulness you put into this.

Thank you, thank you, thank you.

Damn, I am almost embarrassed to have Darrel post my feeble attempt to offset this...note...I said Almost.


----------



## mcgreggor57

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

RayCarlo certainly repped the Squids in true fashion. The DC said delivered while I was at work. It's never good making the turn down our court knowing of impending doom. ~sigh~. Not much left save the lone maple tree out front.










Viaje WLP (St Patrick 2012?)
Padron 1926 #9
Tat Seleccion de Cazador PC
Ashton ESG 21 yr Salute
Ashton VSG Illusion
Partagas Serie D4
Opus X PC
Alec Bradley Fine & Rare

Let me know if I got those right Ray.

Thanks so much, virtually all new sticks to me and not one will find it's way to the golf course  Now off to update the wishlist!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



bazookajoe8 said:


> got my package from the smurf today! here is the damage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice bottle of smurf soda, looks yummy. and a bottle of olive oil that my wife can use for some cooking. And some great smurfspresso! Smells so good, cant wait to try it out
> 
> here are the sticks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some damn nice sticks in there. but of course the best....another Ron Mexico! My fav! Thanks again Jason! I will enjoy everything.


I was wondering when Ron Mexico was gonna show his ugly face in this contest...leave it to Jokey Smurfound:


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Such nice bombs! Really awesome PUFFers!

Joe, I hope you got a laugh and also get some enjoyment out of what I sent...I tried to do a little something different, and unique. The olive oil is only available in my small town and may not be available after this years press is gone.


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> I was wondering when Ron Mexico was gonna show his ugly face in this contest...leave it to Jokey Smurfound:


Look at his profile... I still may dropship a bundle of the damn things...FTW


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man in Clarkston Michigan found on side of road missing both antlers. After the coroner left the scene we were able to get shots of what he was found opening.
> Authorities thing this could have to do with the mans hobby of cigars but as of now there are no suspects in this brutal hit.
> His neighbors described him as a man who deserved a much better death, but they were still in shock by the destruction of the neighborhood.
> 2 dogs and 3 cats were also found at the scene but authorities do not think they belonged to the man. If you have any information on this brutal attack please contact the Oakland Co. Sheriffs Dept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dalmore are you kidding me? 15 year old scotch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a key!
> 
> UNREAL. This is the greatest bomb ever... but this is not over by a long shot.


HOLY UNDERWEAR!!!!!

Dalmore Cigar Malt....there's only one word that can describe that scotch properly.....BOINNNNNNG!!!!!!!

beautifully done, Jess


----------



## Danfish98

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Round 2 is on its way Barry, 1Z9Y50960365664401


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> Such nice bombs! Really awesome PUFFers!
> 
> Joe, I hope you got a laugh and also get some enjoyment out of what I sent...I tried to do a little something different, and unique. The olive oil is only available in my small town and may not be available after this years press is gone.


I will use that olive oil for special occasions. well im glad that you survived long enough to post though


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



bazookajoe8 said:


> I will use that olive oil for special occasions.


That doesn't sound right at all... :lol:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



AStateJB said:


> That doesn't sound right at all... :lol:


that's cuz yer mind's in the gutter


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Trilobyte said:


> Damn, I am almost embarrassed to have Darrel post my feeble attempt to offset this...note...I said Almost.


Feeble attempt my ass!mg:
Hearing that I was paired up with Bob made with flinch. He is an insane bomber and I took my family camping in order to get them out of the house until this madness was over. Even knowing how crazy he is; I was completely unprepared for the magnitude of the destruction. I have been officially nuked into oblivion...

Here is a photo of everything together.









Close ups.








These things are so pretty I almost don't want to smoke them...almost.

http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s369/DarrelMorris/2012-06-28150830.jpg
another beautiful example of the Cigar Maker's Art.









Close-up of some of the other cigars, including a CC Cohiba sampler and some CC Punches.









Some amazing swag and pipe tobacco. Time to break out my pipe. I haven't smoked my pipe in a while, but I will tonight.









Joya De Nicaragua cap a beautiful ashtray and Man O War cigars in a small RG which I'm sure my wife will steal.

Holy Crap! I'm completely speechless. Your generosity is amazing. I haven't tried any of these smokes and I can't wait to light them up. That is IF I can decide where to start there are so many incredible looking sticks here. My family is absolutely convinced that everyone on Puff is insane. In one hit you have more than doubled my stash. Thank you Bob. I mean really...thank you. I just don't know what else to say...


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> that's cuz yer mind's in the gutter


What's your point? :dunno:

Bob, HOLY SH*T!!! Well... I'm sure we'll all remember Darrell fondly. He was a good BOTL... :rip:


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



bazookajoe8 said:


> I will use that olive oil for special occasions. well im glad that you survived long enough to post though


On the way to the po box now...


----------



## David_ESM

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Damn... I would believe you if he said he shipped the table they are all on too.


----------



## gosh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

*Seriously?!?*

You are all absolutely, positively, f***ing nuts.

No seriously. Half of you should be committed, like now, and the other half are only a breath away.


----------



## Bad Finger

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



DarrelMorris said:


> Feeble attempt my ass!mg:
> Hearing that I was paired up with Bob made with flinch. He is an insane bomber and I took my family camping in order to get them out of the house until this madness was over. Even knowing how crazy he is; I was completely unprepared for the magnitude of the destruction. I have been officially nuked into oblivion...
> 
> Here is a photo of everything together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These things are so pretty I almost don't want to smoke them...almost.
> 
> http://i1048.photobucket.com/albums/s369/DarrelMorris/2012-06-28150830.jpg
> another beautiful example of the Cigar Maker's Art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of some of the other cigars, including a CC Cohiba sampler and some CC Punches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some amazing swag and pipe tobacco. Time to break out my pipe. I haven't smoked my pipe in a while, but I will tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joya De Nicaragua cap a beautiful ashtray and Man O War cigars in a small RG which I'm sure my wife will steal.
> 
> Holy Crap! I'm completely speechless. Your generosity is amazing. I haven't tried any of these smokes and I can't wait to light them up. That is IF I can decide where to start there are so many incredible looking sticks here. My family is absolutely convinced that everyone on Puff is insane. In one hit you have more than doubled my stash. Thank you Bob. I mean really...thank you. I just don't know what else to say...


What did I tell you Darrel? :bounce:


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Bob, that is absurd. Absolutely out. of. control.


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Ummm, Bob. That's a normal person's stash you just sent Darrel. You even sent him some of Bubbles's favorite stick. Wow.


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Am I in the right place here???????


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

The longer this goes on, the crazier the bombs get. Holy poop balls! these bombs are insane. well done everyone.


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

RIP Darrel, wow just wow


----------



## mcgreggor57

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

And another RM makes an appearance :wink: Awesome hit Bob as well as everyone else!


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Bob that is insane!!


----------



## Danfish98

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

You outdid yourself again Bob. Simply incredible!


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



bazookajoe8 said:


> Bob that is insane!!


What an understatement...for an old man he packs one hell of a punch! I don't know what I'd do with a shipment like that...definately a new cooler would be in order!

And Joe...I have a little ticking box on the seat next to me...anything I should know before I cut the tape?


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> What an understatement...for an old man he packs one hell of a punch! I don't know what I'd do with a shipment like that...definately a new cooler would be in order!
> 
> And Joe...I have a little ticking box on the seat next to me...anything I should know before I cut the tape?


Nice knowin ya!


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Oh yeah... I forgot to mention that it was in locker #13...is that an omen?


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Holy Shit


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Well, Brady (birdiemc) exacted his revenge today and I'm just floored! (This is pic heavy! and copied)...

So,
I was paired up with Brady (birdiemc) in Pinhead Pete's "Wheel of Destruction" contest and I was able to strike first! In Brady's response I was told to pay no mind to that other box in the picture. UH OH came to mind and I steeled myself for the impending blast! Well after a lovely day at work in 105F weather I got home to see a large box waiting for me. Well I gotta tell you, it was just too damn hot to follow protocols so I just brought it inside and hoped the A/C would be spared.
This is the beast...










Grab a knife and start cutting... The first thing I find is an (empty) bottle of Makers Mark! Dude, that is AWESOME! I am an avid bottle collector and you saved me the trouble of the hang over. Thank you!!!










Next, I find a wad of bubble wrap containing new to me cigars that I have never heard of. Puros Indios and Garcia & Vega English Coronas en Tubos! Tubos I tell you! Brady tells me are so rare and HTF that he couldn't bear to throw one away that was damaged in an attempt to save his falling child. Honestly, I'd have saved the cigar. Besides, head trauma builds character!










Finally, I found the note explaining the method to his madness...










All as outlined but what white box? A little digging and I find the masters canvas...










Not only is the art work beautiful but what ever that while stuff is INDESTRUCTIBLE! After much cutting, gnawing, and a little crying I got it open to reveal...

more cigars.


















Well, they certainly aren't up to the caliber of the Puros Indios and Garcia & Vega but as place holders I guess they'll do...

In said box was...

(2) Alec Bradley Tempus'
(2) LFD Double Ligero Chisels (I love this vitola)
a Alec Bradley Para Nuestra Familia
a Gran Habano 3 SLS
a 5 Vegas 'A'
a Diesel Unholy Cocktail
a Man O' War
a Man O' War side project
a Fincks 1893
and an unbanded torpedo (which has me worried )

Ok, so all kidding aside... Brady, I am FLOORED by your generosity! I haven't tried any of these and I'm looking forward to every last one! Thank you so much brother! This is way above and beyond and I can't find the words to express my gratitude! I'm also grateful that I haven't sent #2 out yet as I need to adjust the contents a bit! Time to form the MEGA-zord!!!


----------



## jaysalti

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Good gravey. I don't even know what else to say


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

considering the way bob bombs........ i dont think hes ever seen a cigar and not bought it.


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

jesus bob... game over.


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Michigan_Moose said:


> HOLY CRAP brother you just entered the greatest slope of your life with those sticks... Your pallet will never be the same.


couldn't agree more. What an awesome bomb.


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



gosh said:


> *Seriously?!?*
> 
> You are all absolutely, positively, f***ing nuts.
> 
> No seriously. Half of you should be committed, like now, and the other half are only a breath away.


*Brain: *It's ok, Pinky would break me out... But dear god Bob... What a hit...


----------



## rudy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

You guys do not mess around! Simply amazing hits.


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Kash, please tell me you are not that crazy!!!!!!


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Bob is nutty....that's all i have to say about that!


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


> Bob is nutty....that's all i have to say about that!


No. Bob isn't nutty...he's certifiably insane.:der:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

meanwhile, somewhere along the Texas coastline, aboard the S.S. "Don't F^&k with Me or I'll destroy You", the nuclear submarine, which is not pink, of The Herfabomber...

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, did you see that TriloBob nuke?....I think I saw parts of Darrel's house flyin' over the sub."

Herfabomber: "Sure did, Junior.....somebody needs to take those little blue pills away from him when he puts bombs together....

Geezer..is that missile loaded and ready for launch?"

Geezer: "Yes, Mr Herfabomber, Sir...just waiting for the order."

Herfabomber: "Gimme a minute, Geezer....we want to give this one a proper sendoff..ready, Junior?"

Pinhead Jr.: "born ready, Pops"

Herfabomber: "and a 1 and a 2..'the bombs will fly, and Hach will die..<CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP>"

Pinhead Jr.: "....deep in the heart of Texassssssssss"

Herfabomber: "Welcome to The End of Days, Hachigo.....FIRE THE MISSILE!!!!!.......SURVIVAL IS NOT AN OPTION!!!!!!"

Geezer: "Missile has been launched, Sir...9405 5036 9930 0059 2218 20"

Pinhead Jr.: "Son of Texas.....you're about to meet your Daddy...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Herfabomber: "Well said, Junior..MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

hey take it easy pete, the rest of us Texans have to live here too ya know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _ i'm _scared for poor Hach now!


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> Oh yeah... I forgot to mention that it was in locker #13...is that an omen?


Looks like the smurf is dead...:rip:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


> hey take it easy pete, the rest of us Texans have to live here too ya know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


so, what's yer point?


----------



## Trilobyte

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



DarrelMorris said:


> No. Bob isn't nutty...he's certifiably insane.:der:


Darrel, you have no room to talk buddy. Your bomb was incredible.


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Damn Joe...what did I do to you????

So I get to the Post Office and open my PO box to find a key...Crazy enough, it was for locker #13...Hmmm...So I get the box...noting the suspicious ticking sound, and head home in my Prius...Yes, dammit...I do drive a Prius for my commuter car...SO what!

When I got home, I broke the seal, and this is what I first saw...









Are you all seeing what I'm seeing...one...two...three boxes inside the box...and what is that down lower?? So I pulled out the multiple packages and this is what I discovered...









What the hell...Macallan 12 year old scotch...YUMMY YUMMY...(Ian...insert trademark quote here...)

I read the note (nicely written, BTW) and my jaw dropped...It can't be real...I'd better take a look!

Next I decided to start tackling the small boxes...

Box #1...









VSG...FAUSTO...PADRON 1964...OSOK...BAITFISH...Are you freaking kidding me??? It can't be any better than this, but I guess I must go on...

Box #2









MYSTERIO, SATORI, TATUAJE BLACK TUBO...C'mon Joe...Yer killing me!!! I can't believe there is more...

Box #3









Really...Really...DIPLOMATICOS, PSD#4, PSP#2, CoRo, VR,










Damn, Joe...FERAL FLYING PIG...not one but two OPUS X....VIAJE C-4...ILLUSIONE EPERNAY...

And there is one more...see if you can find it in this crazy wide angle shot of the cigars Joe sent...I'll give you a hint (La Gloria Cubana Rabitos de Cochino Coffin)










And just one more photo to prove that this dream is actually a reality...Like they say...pictures or it didn't happen!









In his note, Joe said he wanted to smash my wishlist...Yep...smashted it!

OK Joe...You absolutely destroyed me! I don't deserve this type of generosity, and I'm honored that you chose to bless me with this! Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## mcgreggor57

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Another hit for the ages Joe! Whatcha gonna smoke first Jason? :smoke:


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



mcgreggor57 said:


> Another hit for the ages Joe! Whatcha gonna smoke first Jason? :smoke:


the top shelf one...Oh...they're all on my top shelf!

Really, I'm thinking it'll be a Fausto...I've been wanting one of those for a long time!

I'm still in shock that I survived the carnage the Joe brought upon me...


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


> hey take it easy pete, the rest of us Texans have to live here too ya know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _ i'm _scared for poor Hach now!


Brady, I'm feel like Pete doesn't have a lot of love for us Texas after that beat down we gave him. I'm scared for *all* of us right now!


----------



## Phil from Chicago

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Vicini ur time is almost up...


----------



## Danfish98

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

This is starting to get crazier than secret santa. Another ridiculous hit from Bubbles. Nicely done Joe!


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Phil from Chicago said:


> Vicini ur time is almost up...


Says the man who's about to be reduced to a bloodstain on the dirty ass sidewalk in chi town


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> My cooler is empty now, everything's in the wineador, so go ahead, make my day :spy:


Have you been reading this thread? Saying things like that is a bad idea normally, in this thread it might just be the worst idea in the history of bad ideas.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Oh, and Jeff had a meeting this morning in the war room with Household 6 and it has been brought up that my assault perhaps leaves a little to be desired. Plans have now been made to rectify this situation. This sir is by no means over. HH6 can be quite evil when she wants :usa2:


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Oh.My.God. I leave for a few hours and this is what happens!!! Bob takes the cake for the most insanity in this thread hands down.

And everyone else... Outstanding ordinance!


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

well, apparently, the later your bomb shows up in this thread, the greater the magnitude of said bomb.... well done all!


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I did two volleys to make things more interesting 



android said:


> well, apparently, the later your bomb shows up in this thread, the greater the magnitude of said bomb.... well done all!


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I think the Moose done called in reinforcements... Hannibal and Michigan_Moose were blowing up each other's phones texting today... about ME! Geez, a girl tries to be nice and the men are actually going to hit a girl!!!

Hannibal raids my locker at the lounge to pick up his Oliva ashtray he won and I get this series of texts:

B
O
O
M
!
!

That FOG nuked my LOCKER!

I will go see the damage tomorrow, but the lounge is going to be mad they have a hole in the glass cases and lockers now...


----------



## Deadhead Dave

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

So I have just read all 40 PAGES of this thread, and I must say again, you people are amazing. Some of these bombs are more than my entire stash. SOOOOO many smokes in these bombs that are on my list to try.


----------



## mcgreggor57

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> I think the Moose done called in reinforcements... Hannibal and Michigan_Moose were blowing up each other's phones texting today... about ME! Geez, a girl tries to be nice and the men are actually going to hit a girl!!!
> 
> Hannibal raids my locker at the lounge to pick up his Oliva ashtray he won and I get this series of texts:
> 
> B
> O
> O
> M
> !
> !
> 
> That FOG nuked my LOCKER!
> 
> I will go see the damage tomorrow, but the lounge is going to be mad they have a hole in the glass cases and lockers now...


Bombed your locker? That's AWESOME!!


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> Brady, I'm feel like Pete doesn't have a lot of love for us Texas after that beat down we gave him. I'm scared for *all* of us right now!


Well apparently we didn't do shit for teaching him about messing with Texas......don't worry though, once you're dead and gone we will pick up the torch and continue on in your name


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> aha, but stuck in NY apparently . Course yours is somewhere in the MPS/USPS void


Well not sure how long you've been in good 'ol deutschland but I know the YEARS I spent over there tracking will only show to NY. After that it's in uncle sugars hands.... But TODAY IS FRIDAY!!!! Get your mail yet?? Because as of now it's 1412 over there.........


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> I think the Moose done called in reinforcements... Hannibal and Michigan_Moose were blowing up each other's phones texting today... about ME! Geez, a girl tries to be nice and the men are actually going to hit a girl!!!
> 
> Hannibal raids my locker at the lounge to pick up his Oliva ashtray he won and I get this series of texts:
> 
> B
> O
> O
> M
> !
> !
> 
> That FOG nuked my LOCKER!
> 
> I will go see the damage tomorrow, but the lounge is going to be mad they have a hole in the glass cases and lockers now...


Well Dear, I can assure you one thing, 'Ol Michigan Moose (Brent) has NO need to call in reinforcements!! This man can surly handle his own!!!



mcgreggor57 said:


> Bombed your locker? That's AWESOME!!


:biglaugh: :biglaugh: And you see she posted this at 11:48PM..... Guess who's not sleeping!!! :biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Oh, and Jeff had a meeting this morning in the war room with Household 6 and it has been brought up that my assault perhaps leaves a little to be desired. Plans have now been made to rectify this situation. This sir is by no means over. HH6 can be quite evil when she wants :usa2:


Are you sure you wanna do this????

Are you sure you want to drag in innocent family members?????

Collateral damage has been known to happen every now and then........


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Verb	1. drag out - last unnecessarily long
drag on
last, endure - persist for a specified period of time; "The bad weather lasted for three days"
2. drag out - proceed for an extended period of time; "The speech dragged on for two hours"
drag on, drag
proceed, go - follow a certain course; "The inauguration went well"; "how did your interview go?"


----------



## ko4000

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



WyldKnyght said:


> Kash, please tell me you are not that crazy!!!!!!


Being that this was my first time sending to Kah-nay-dia I didn't want to go _too_ crazy (scared of customs), that being said, it is the craziest bomb Ive sent to date


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Well not sure how long you've been in good 'ol deutschland but I know the YEARS I spent over there tracking will only show to NY. After that it's in uncle sugars hands.... But TODAY IS FRIDAY!!!! Get your mail yet?? Because as of now it's 1412 over there.........


System is updated now, and it will actually show you arrival at APO.

No unGodly large boxes of doom today Jeff.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Are you sure you wanna do this????
> 
> Are you sure you want to drag in innocent family members?????
> 
> Collateral damage has been known to happen every now and then........


I didn't drag her in. Left her out of the original message, but of course that would have meant she gets no credit for what will be heading your way soon.


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> System is updated now, and it will actually show you arrival at APO.


Is that for all APO and FPO? I sent boxes through San Diego and nothing updated past the stateside... and one box hasn't even arrived to the sand box...


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Is that for all APO and FPO? I sent boxes through San Diego and nothing updated past the stateside... and one box hasn't even arrived to the sand box...


I don't think it is for all APO. I had never seen it before, but our system here got updated last month. Not that it is reliable.

Be patient Jessica, sometimes packages take a really really long time to make their way through the system.


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ko4000 said:


> Being that this was my first time sending to Kah-nay-dia I didn't want to go _too_ crazy (scared of customs), that being said, it is the craziest bomb Ive sent to date


F$#@ *($ H)*7, Plan T going into effect.... LOL


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That's the true evil genius of the Brain! He's going to get your wife so hooked, you won't have any money left over for anything _you _want!


*Brain:* You're catching on... The inbound bombs for Mrs. Kevin and Mrs. Shane are both level 2's from the BOOM!!!-Star...

*Pinky:* See Shane, we always know it is your fault...


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* You're catching on... The inbound bombs for Mrs. Kevin and Mrs. Shane are both level 2's from the BOOM!!!-Star...
> 
> *Pinky:* See Shane, we always know it is your fault...


level 2.. I'll survive


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> level 2.. I'll survive


You'll be fine Kev. I think level 2 is the equivilant to a bottle rocket


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Wow. I've gotten in the habit of writing the acquisition date on any new cigars along with the name of the giver in the case of gifted cigars. More than half of my stash now has Trilobyte written on it. Maybe I should just write his name on my new Tupperdore. :idea:


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Hey, m00chie, heads up! This was going to be phase 2, but phase 1 has been delayed for some last minute upgrades and modifications, so this one will probably land first.

1ZWE6150PP22057409


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> System is updated now, and it will actually show you arrival at APO.
> 
> No unGodly large boxes of doom today Jeff.


Ummmm......

EI229024701US

Express Mail®

Arrival at Military Post Office

June 29, 2012, 2:33 pm

APO, AE 09096

Ummmmm....... Lostpuppy, John, ummm..... well you might wanna look at this^^^^

Get mail on Saturday?!?!?


----------



## m00chness

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



AStateJB said:


> Hey, m00chie, heads up! This was going to be phase 2, but phase 1 has been delayed for some last minute upgrades and *modifications*, so this one will probably land first.
> 
> 1ZWE6150PP22057409


What the hell are you building, a dam space ship to escape from this attack? I'm a little excited and alotta nervous. That being said, I'll still talk my garbage until I am actually blown up and cannot do it anymore

I've heard about how you squids respond to getting blown up. Something like this right?


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Ummmm......
> 
> EI229024701US
> 
> Express Mail®
> 
> Arrival at Military Post Office
> 
> June 29, 2012, 2:33 pm
> 
> APO, AE 09096
> 
> Ummmmm....... Lostpuppy, John, ummm..... well you might wanna look at this^^^^
> 
> Get mail on Saturday?!?!?


Checked mail at 1440, no slip. Checked status 1820, NY. Checked status 2020, at APO. PO open 1st and 3rd Saturday of the month. Great, now I get to contemplate my demise all weekend.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

my mother just called me asking me who Phil Knockedthef*ckout is??

Im nervous... pics to follow


----------



## exprime8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Joey(Jobes 2007) Is not a Noob! I repeat, Joey is not a Noob! not the way he bombs. It seems like hes been bombing for years. Man does he know how to Bomb!!! I no longer have a mailbox or a front door!!! He bombed me 33 cigars, yes 33! From old favorites to new ones to try. From an Alec Bradley Presado to a cuban Partagas Salomon('09) and a cuban Bolivar Gold Medal('09). Watch out for this guy hes Dangerous!!! Joey do you have ay idea how much a new mailbox and a new door cost?!?!?!?!?
Thanks a lot, I mean it. Thank you!!!


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Phil from Chicago said:


> my mother just called me asking me who Phil Knockedthef*ckout is??
> 
> Im nervous... pics to follow


:biglaugh: that's hilarious :biglaugh:


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Holy crap Joey. That's one massive hit. Well done


----------



## Michigan_Moose

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Very nice all.


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

This thread is freaking _epic _in scope and scale! You guys are off your rockers! I mean, I already knew that, but it bears repeating.



Phil from Chicago said:


> my mother just called me asking me who Phil Knockedthef*ckout is


Now _that's _funny!


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



exprime8 said:


> Joey(Jobes 2007) Is not a Noob! I repeat, Joey is not a Noob! not the way he bombs. It seems like hes been bombing for years. Man does he know how to Bomb!!! I no longer have a mailbox or a front door!!! He bombed me 33 cigars, yes 33! From old favorites to new ones to try. From an Alec Bradley Presado to a cuban Partagas Salomon('09) and a cuban Bolivar Gold Medal('09). Watch out for this guy hes Dangerous!!! Joey do you have ay idea how much a new mailbox and a new door cost?!?!?!?!?
> Thanks a lot, I mean it. Thank you!!!
> View attachment 38987
> View attachment 38988
> View attachment 38989
> View attachment 38990
> View attachment 38991


...

Noob in the game! :rockon:


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jobes2007 said:


> ...
> 
> Noob in the game! :rockon:


RG for you sir for sending the perfect number of cigars. BigSarge will agree I'm sure; 33 FTW!!!


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

So I woke up this afternoon and headed to the PO to get my mail. and there is no PO left. the house next door was reduced to this









at the center of the wreckage I found a flat rate box addressed to me. so I took it back to the house for defusal.

Here is the ordinance that reduced my shitty PO to rubble
The note









Sweet hat. 









some nice pint lights and apparently bitches love them 









Beer aged in bourbon barrels is nothing short of amazing. looking forward to drinking this









A new Dry Box. although I think my GF will confiscate it for her Acids. 

















Some great smokes and and a few are new to me. 









The Full hit.









Great hit mr knockedda****out.

The hat is awesome I'm planning on making it my new bomb building hat.

oh and sorry for your mom's house being torn to shreds... No sorry that's a Lie I'm not sorry


----------



## Phil from Chicago

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

No need to post pics of my moms house as there is no house.

Opened the box to find this:









Not to be scared I proceeded and found this:









Ok so now I'm terrified..

Here was the rest.. Needless to say I got destroyed and Dennis has not heard the last of me.


























Everything together!









1 box of Declaration Iniquity Cigars 21 in a box I believe.
Arturo Fuente Short Story
Rocky Patel Renaissance
C-4
Viaje Oro
Oliva G
Angelenos 2009
Rocky Patel The Edge
Nub Habano Studio Tabac
CAO MX2
Rocky Patel 50th
Partagas Serie D No.4
2 - Feral Flying Pigs!!!!!

One Hello Kitty Bowling Towel!
Two Hello Kitty Ball things which I assume go in my bowling shoes
1 Jar of Garlic Capital Produce's Garlic Jalapeno Mustard
2012 Release of Srone Imperial Russian Stout
Bottle of Labrot & Graham Woodford Reserve Distiller's Select Bourbon

You haven't heard the last of me.. Thanks again!!!


----------



## jaysalti

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Awesome hits, guys! Can't wait for the retaliation thread. Nice, and I mean NICE, bombing Joe! Way to represent the Noob


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Phil from Chicago said:


> Two Hello Kitty Ball things which I assume go in my bowling shoes


hadn't thought about that use. but guess it could work. they are filled with Kitty liter

the Fuente is a Work of Art Maduro


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Phil from Chicago said:


> 1 box of Declaration Iniquity Cigars 21 in a box I believe.
> Arturo Fuente Short Story
> Rocky Patel Renaissance
> C-4
> Viaje Oro
> Oliva G
> Angelenos 2009
> Rocky Patel The Edge
> Nub Habano Studio Tabac
> CAO MX2
> Rocky Patel 50th
> Partagas Serie D No.4
> 2 - Feral Flying Pigs!!!!!
> 
> One Hello Kitty Bowling Towel!
> Two Hello Kitty Ball things which I assume go in my bowling shoes
> 1 Jar of Garlic Capital Produce's Garlic Jalapeno Mustard
> 2012 Release of Srone Imperial Russian Stout
> Bottle of Labrot & Graham Woodford Reserve Distiller's Select Bourbon
> 
> You haven't heard the last of me.. Thanks again!!!


*Brain:* Dear God I love this thread... Awesome hit by the evil Hello Kitty...

*Pinky: *Narf! and then some...


----------



## Phil from Chicago

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

ahhh even better Vicini!!!

Never had one of those


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> the top shelf one...Oh...they're all on my top shelf!
> 
> Really, I'm thinking it'll be a Fausto...I've been wanting one of those for a long time!
> 
> I'm still in shock that I survived the carnage the Joe brought upon me...


Enjoy them Jason! i didnt think it was so bad, but now that i see it all laid out


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

holy shit this thread is insane! way too go guys!


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Daaaaaaaaaaamn these just keep getting better and better!!


----------



## Swany

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

And Craig (Goldstein) said he didnt think his was enough...


















Dude you blew my little studio apt to bits. A new knife, a bottle of Texas rum and some fine cigars. Just so happens the PSD4 is my favorite CC and that Monte 2 is my first. I'm not sure if I can let you get away with this. This is a very thoughful bomb and I WILL NOT forget it. YOu better hope I dont find free time this weekend...

In all seriousness, this is an awesome package and I am thankful you took the time to pick up the knife and liquor. You sir are in a class above many.


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Wow, Craig. Nice hit

Enjoy Rob


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

So there have been a few days of incredible carnage happening here. This has left me with one thought: "I need to keep bombing. The thread is still going and my action was a week ago!" :mischief:

Therefore, I wish to inform Kris that his mailbox is, yet again, my bitch. :fu Hope you've got some room Texas, cause there's another strike headed your way...

9405503699300061206716


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Great, just what i need to replace another damn mailbox, fine if thats the way you want to play SO BE IT! :fencing:



mrj205 said:


> So there have been a few days of incredible carnage happening here. This has left me with one thought: "I need to keep bombing. The thread is still going and my action was a week ago!" :mischief:
> 
> Therefore, I wish to inform Kris that his mailbox is, yet again, my bitch. :fu Hope you've got some room Texas, cause there's another strike headed your way...
> 
> 9405503699300061206716


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Mmmm rum! Awesome hit Craig.


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Epic hits going on today


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

After much thought I have decided that pinhead pete's intentions were not of destruction chaos or boom. He has alternate motives. Motive #1) keep the usps in full operation. #2) attempt to stimulate the economy. #3) minority shareholder the mailbox store. It is for these reason I beleive he has abused his seat atop the LOB. Pinhead pete must not be allowed to continue to use his position for personal gain, and must be de-throwned.


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Checked mail at 1440, no slip. Checked status 1820, NY. Checked status 2020, at APO. PO open 1st and 3rd Saturday of the month. Great, now I get to contemplate my demise all weekend.


Oh you poor, poor man....... MUUUAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Oh you poor, poor man....... MUUUAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


Your agony is Jeff's pleasure? LOL

I'm eagerly awaiting Monday's surprise at the APO...


----------



## Swany

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> Epic hits going on today


Yes sir, this is a beautiful day for bombs.


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



abhoe said:


> 9405503699300058004790 - I sent it Pony Express.





abhoe said:


> 0312 0860 0001 9418 1031 - forgot this one


You sir are one sick SOB.

More to come once I clean up the rubble.

- Dr Post


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



m00chness said:


> What the hell are you building, a dam space ship to escape from this attack? I'm a little excited and alotta nervous. That being said, I'll still talk my garbage until I am actually blown up and cannot do it anymore.


Not a space ship. The goal is to put YOU into orbit, not me. :evil:

Oh, and you'll be happy to know that, you didn't actually make me go insane after all. I guess I was just a little shell shocked. The voice hasn't been back since that night.

... : "The voice?" Seriously jackass? You don't recognize me?

Honestly... No...

... : Think about it. Take a look at m00chie's avatar. Who else, besides you that is, would want to destroy Baby Herman so badly?

JUDGE DOOM!










Judge Doom: BINGO! Now quit rambling and let's get started on this "special project"!


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



socalocmatt said:


> you sir are one sick sob.
> 
> More to come once i clean up the rubble.
> 
> - dr post


bwahahahahahahahhaah


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Oh you poor, poor man....... MUUUAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


Laugh it up Jeff. As I said, this isn't over yet. Operation "Appease the Wheel Of Doom" has begun. Planning and preparation will keep my mind off of what awaits me Monday.


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> After much thought I have decided that pinhead pete's intentions were not of destruction chaos or boom. He has alternate motives. Motive #1) keep the usps in full operation. #2) attempt to stimulate the economy. #3) minority shareholder the mailbox store. It is for these reason I beleive he has abused *his seat atop the LOB.* Pinhead pete must not be allowed to continue to use his position for personal gain, and must be de-*throwned*.


*Brain:* The Pinhead is not atop the LOB, he's lucky when he even thinks he is third from the top... Also the only throne he has, we make him clean with his own toothbrush...

*Pinky: *Egad, how many times do we have to explain that it goes BOOM!!! -> Professor Chaos -> Then us Brain...


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:*
> *Pinky: *Egad, how many times do we have to explain that it goes BOOM!!! -> Professor Chaos -> Then us Brain...


Me thinks you're not showing enough authority...


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Pinky: *Egad, how many times do we have to explain that it goes *BOOM Inc!!!* -> Professor Chaos -> Then us Brain...


Hey look, the Weasels are finally getting some respect! :lol:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


> Well apparently we didn't do shit for teaching him about messing with Texas......don't worry though, once you're dead and gone we will pick up the torch and continue on in your name


yeah, but who's gonna carry the torch after I destroy the rest of Texas?

New Mexico?...I think not.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> level 2.. I'll survive


yeah, but will Mrs Kevin?


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah, but will Mrs Kevin?


yeah.... she's a tough cookie... that and she'll most likely use me as a shield



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* The Pinhead is not atop the LOB, he's lucky when he even thinks he is third from the top... Also the only throne he has, we make him clean with his own toothbrush...
> 
> *Pinky: *Egad, how many times do we have to explain that it goes BOOM!!! -> Professor Chaos -> Then us Brain...


ahhhh so thats the pecking order.... I dunno theres so much in fighting at the lob that it could be gosh and danfish at 1 and 2... but now that the record is straight.... where is that little professor.... I figured he'd have poked his head in here with a comment or two at least.


----------



## exprime8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



exprime8 said:


> Hey Joey. Well Ive got some good news, some bad news and some horrible news!!!
> Which do you want to hear first?
> The good news is this... DC# 0312 0090 0000 7453 4116


The bad news is ... DC# 0312 0090 000 7452 6203


----------



## mcgreggor57

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Alright Birdie...#2 is all packed up, the zord is fueled up, and your mailbox is gonna get f'd up (again)! DC# tomorrow.  Remember, you brought this one on yourself.


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> yeah.... she's a tough cookie... that and she'll most likely use me as a shield
> 
> ahhhh so thats the pecking order.... I dunno theres so much in fighting at the lob that it could be gosh and danfish at 1 and 2... but now that the record is straight.... where is that little professor.... I figured he'd have poked his head in here with a comment or two at least.


he can't poke his head as he is imaginary. kinda like all my friends


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> he can't poke his head as he is imaginary. kinda like all my friends


Hello Kitty is going to have her feelings hurt now... :lol:


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

But the first bomb was so crazy! And.. Running out of humi space... Must smoke more cigars! *gulp* this is bad news! :banghead:



exprime8 said:


> The bad news is ... DC# 0312 0090 000 7452 6203


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> After much thought I have decided that pinhead pete's intentions were not of destruction chaos or boom. He has alternate motives. Motive #1) keep the usps in full operation. #2) attempt to stimulate the economy. #3) minority shareholder the mailbox store. It is for these reason I beleive he has abused his seat atop the LOB. Pinhead pete must not be allowed to continue to use his position for personal gain, and must be de-throwned.


close, but no cigar, Kev.....my true intention was boost up the stock in the drug companies I've invested in..I knew this contest would whip you all into a psychotic frenzy, so you're gonna have to double up on your meds if this contest ever ends..although the way this is goin' that don't look like anytime in the immediate future..

and don't be stirring up no trouble, Mr "Mrs Brain bomber".....don't you have other maniac bombers' wives to bomb?



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* The Pinhead is not atop the LOB*(wrong)*, he's lucky when he even thinks he is third from the top*(wrong again)*... Also the only throne he has, we make him clean with his own toothbrush...
> 
> *Pinky: *Egad, how many times do we have to explain that it goes BOOM!!! -> Professor Chaos -> Then us Brain...*(wrong in so many ways)*


leave it to those Frenchy Surrender Monkeys to distort the truth for their own self-aggrandizement....just cuz I'm in the process of turning Texas into the world's largest parking lot doesn't mean I can't blast your croissant-munching ass back to the Left Bank, Monsieur Souris.

Pinhead Jr.: "YEAH!!!..so go eat a snail and watch the EUFA Soccer Finals, Frog-Mouse"


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Jeez a couple of busy days and this thread kept getting crazier....This is just incredible.

oh and Kevvy Wevvy, every LOBster you ask will say they sit atop the LOB, thats just how we roll.


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Laugh it up Jeff. As I said, this isn't over yet. Operation "Appease the Wheel Of Doom" has begun. Planning and preparation will keep my mind off of what awaits me Monday.


Are you sure???

Are you really sure???

tictoc tictoc tictoc........

Wonder what could be in that size 13 shoe box.......


----------



## itsjustkevin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

DAAAAAAANG, Max Gas took me out by pure force....I am in the processing of moving and this dude blew up my damn moving truck, now I have to start from scratch. Love the sticks, except I have a question about one of them....pictures to follow

The box of destruction









The deadly letter










The lineup with the great hat!!!!!









NOW the issue, The AF Anejo #50 I was an eager man to take it out and smoke it but came across this





Is it mold? Is it pectin? I know you can't see from the picture but there was a little bit a fuzz associated with the spots. I quickly have quarantined the item from the rest of the bunch.

What ever it turns out to be.....Thank you so much for the bomb in return you kicked my ass with it....and you hit me up with a lot of sticks I have been waiting to try....you sir are definitely The Michigan Mad Man


----------



## sleepyguy5757

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



itsjustkevin said:


> Is it mold? Is it pectin? I know you can't see from the picture but there was a little bit a fuzz associated with the spots. I quickly have quarantined the item from the rest of the bunch.


It's "plume" :boink:


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Pm sent Kevin


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah, but who's gonna carry the torch after I destroy the rest of Texas?
> 
> New Mexico?...I think not.


Hasn't been able to finish a mouse yet he thinks he can take out Texas??? If you are gonna take out a state start with something you can handle like Rhode Island. You may put a dent in Texas but we aint going anywhere!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Hasn't been able to finish a mouse yet he thinks he can take out Texas??? If you are gonna take out a state start with something you can handle like Rhode Island. You may put a dent in Texas but we aint going anywhere!


when Rhode Island launches an unprovoked bomb attack on me, then I'll destroy it..but Texas first

and it's gonna be really really really BIG dents


----------



## Goldstein

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Unprovoked????

You bombed one of us first. That is enough to start an all out war with Texans. I thought you had learned your lesson, but it appears this is not the case. Be warned little pin cushion: LOB or no LOB Texans stick together. Small craters do nothing to this state. We are a state full of pride. As the saying goes...

Victory Or Death!!!!!!

We choose not to die.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Are you sure???
> 
> Are you really sure???
> 
> tictoc tictoc tictoc........
> 
> Wonder what could be in that size 13 shoe box.......


evil evil man. I'm curious as to what is in both of them, but also did a little ordering yesterday. Have a little more searching to do, so that should help too.

oh, and something made it to SF yesterday.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> when Rhode Island launches an unprovoked bomb attack on me, then I'll destroy it..but Texas first
> 
> and it's gonna be really really really BIG dents


you were supposed to be occupied with the wheel of doom and forget all about the ass whooping you took.


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> evil evil man. I'm curious as to what is in both of them, but also did a little ordering yesterday. Have a little more searching to do, so that should help too.
> 
> oh, and something made it to SF yesterday.


So it did make it to San Fran. Well as it looks we both might be getting the bombs on the same day. Could prove for a interesting Monday!!

But still the clock is ticking tictoc, tictoc, tictoc......

The inevitable destruction will be coming soon......


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> where is that little professor.... I figured he'd have poked his head in here with a comment or two at least.


*Brain:* This thread is way to orderly to get his attention...



ouirknotamuzd said:


> leave it to those Frenchy Surrender Monkeys to distort the truth for their own self-aggrandizement....just cuz I'm in the process of turning Texas into the world's largest parking lot doesn't mean I can't blast your croissant-munching ass back to the Left Bank, Monsieur Souris.
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "YEAH!!!..so go eat a snail and watch the EUFA Soccer Finals, Frog-Mouse"


*Brain:* For the last time, we were genetically engineered and created in the US, with parts from Scotland... Not France... Our motives for travel to Europe have been explained here... Now you see the power of the BOOM!!!-Star at just a level 6...



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Hasn't been able to finish a mouse yet he thinks he can take out Texas???


*Pinky:* Narf! we're much harder to take out then a Texas...


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> So it did make it to San Fran. Well as it looks we both might be getting the bombs on the same day. Could prove for a interesting Monday!!
> 
> But still the clock is ticking tictoc, tictoc, tictoc......
> 
> The inevitable destruction will be coming soon......


Yes it will. As soon as I dig out of the rubble and make a few necessary repairs, you might want to tell Jessica to move. Operatives in CA are already hard at work laying the ground work for retaliation.


----------



## hardcz

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



itsjustkevin said:


> Is it mold? Is it pectin? I know you can't see from the picture but there was a little bit a fuzz associated with the spots. I quickly have quarantined the item from the rest of the bunch.
> 
> What ever it turns out to be.....Thank you so much for the bomb in return you kicked my ass with it....and you hit me up with a lot of sticks I have been waiting to try....you sir are definitely The Michigan Mad Man


Mold...

Use your shirt, finger, paper towel, whatever, brush it off, and smoke it... you'll be fine.

You'll see some people say omg don't smoke it you know what mold does to stuff... *shrug* I've smoked plenty of sticks that get a bit o mold on them, and they turned out fine.


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



nikonnut said:


> alright birdie...#2 is all packed up, the zord is fueled up, and your mailbox is gonna get f'd up (again)! Dc# tomorrow. :d remember, you brought this one on yourself.


dc# 0311 2550 0000 1230 3493


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Flames everywhere, smoke rising from cities across the nation, women screaming, children crying while bombs continue to rain destruction on already burning communities...
...and somewhere an evil Cenobite pincushion sits back, laughs and lights up a cigar.

I LOVE THIS THREAD.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



DarrelMorris said:


> Flames everywhere, smoke rising from cities across the nation, women screaming, children crying while bombs continue to rain destruction on already burning communities...
> ...and somewhere an evil Cenobite pincushion sits back, laughs and lights up a cigar.
> 
> I LOVE THIS THREAD.


As do we all!


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

*The image and content you are about to see may be disturbing to some viewers. And the elderly. Viewer discretion is advised.*

The following is a recount of the events that took place on Thursday, June 28, 2011, as played by paid actors. Actual names have not been changed for the victims' protection.

Belligerent Cupcake reporting for duty, Herfabomber Sir.
Oh, wait... hold on.
There's something fishy going on out there. It's taking Dan a while to get back from the newly-installed Nuclear Warhead Receptacle and Diffusion Device.
Oh, excellent, he is on his way back. With a Small Flate Rate Box. That's odd. Must be Amazon again.

*narrator* Perhaps it was the extreme heat that day. Perhaps it was the air conditioner on the fritz. Or maybe it was the visions of sugar plums dancing in his head. No one is sure what really happened at the NWRDD that fateful summer afternoon that culminated in Danfish taking that SFRB into the house.*/narrator*

Who's the package for, Babe? Me, really? I haven't ordered anything lately. Who's it fr....... Aaron. The 72nd Aaron, to be precise. But I was expecting a bomb from him because of Pete's little contest. What is this, a box of greeting cards or something? The NWRDD would have instantly destroyed it if it were dangerous.

*Narrator*Perhaps it was the extreme heat that day. Perhaps it was the air conditioner on the fritz. Or maybe it was the visions of sugar plums dancing in its head. No one is sure what really happened to the NWRDD that fateful summer afternoon that culminated in that SFRB not being detected as a bomb and incinerated.*/narrator*

Well, I guess we'll open it up and find out. Maybe it's sugar plums if it's not full of greeting cards.

*narrator* Perhaps it was the extreme heat that day. Perhaps it was the air conditioner on the fritz. No one is sure why everyone/thing in the Fisher household was dreaming of sugar plums that fateful summer afternoon.*/narrator*

KABOOOOOOOOOOOM!

*narrator* All we do know is that there now resides a charred hole in the earth, previously known as Indiana, where it is assumed that Cupcake, Danfish, their dogs, the NWRDD, and many, many sugar plums are now laid to rest. All that was recovered from the site is this one terrifying image*/narrator*










*narrator* Some of the locals (Illinois) have reportedly seen the reportedly-dead Fisher clan heading west. Not as ghosts. But as a belligerent group bent on vindication. All reports indicate that they are carrying with them a Medium Flat Rate Box with but one name scrawled on it in ash: Aaron72. */narrator*

To Be Continued.

In all seriousness, Aaron, thank you for some really amazing sticks. How very generous of you, especially after having already bombed me before! These will all be new to me. And the pipe tobacco smells awesome. I plan to light some of that up this evening. Thank you again! You're an amazing BOTL 

Oh yeah.... 9405503699300061408318


----------



## mcgreggor57

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Great narrative and great sticks!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

what kind of baccy did he send, O Mistress of the Muffin?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

hey, did any of you Texans feel that tremor earlier?

"Your item was delivered at 12:55 pm on June 30, 2012 in MCKINNEY, TX 75071."

get used to 'em....MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



> get used to 'em....MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I'm going to go visit Oklahoma for a few weeks........ Good luck Texan Brothers...... I hope there is something left when I return.......


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> what kind of baccy did he send, O *Mistress of the Muffin*?


Haha Love that!

Baccy is Sutliff Taste of Summer


----------



## Goldstein

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> hey, did any of you Texans feel that tremor earlier?
> 
> "Your item was delivered at 12:55 pm on June 30, 2012 in MCKINNEY, TX 75071."
> 
> get used to 'em....MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Tremor? I just thought that greasy Mexican food I had for lunch was getting to me.


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> hey, did any of you Texans feel that tremor earlier?
> 
> "Your item was delivered at 12:55 pm on June 30, 2012 in MCKINNEY, TX 75071."
> 
> get used to 'em....MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Well I sure felt it....

I was taking my old-man nap, also known as I-know-a-huge-bomb-is-coming-sacrifice-women-and-children ploy, when I heard one of the biggest explosions I had ever heard. When I stepped out of my bedroom, I found out that beyond that doorway was just a pile of rubble. A house decimated and body parts everywhere.

*Warning*: these pics are graphic

Let's start off with this little doozy that included a cigar I had never even heard of before, Old Powder Keg. Fitting, I know. I think that's Pete's nickname...









On to the next one including an Oliva G Maduro that I've really wanted to try, among all the others









I don't even know if I should show this next one. It is far more graphic than the rest. I had to turn some of them because the original pic was just too intense









Aw geez, more carnage. Did you really think it would stop?









And finally this one.









I bet you didn't know that the CAO MX2 was part of the first sampler I ever bought. When I smoked it, I knew pretty much nothing about cigars and always wanted to try another one.

And since you sickos continued through all those devastating pictures, I'll provide you one last pick of the damage in its entirety.









Out of all of this megaton nuke that Pete sent, I have only had three of them. And of those three, all of them I've wanted to try again due to poor smoking experience or just not knowing what I was doing. Thank you very much.

Oh, one last thing, don't think this is over :evil:


----------



## meatcake

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I'm confused, how does one become involved in Wheel of Destruction? I went to last page and dont really see any "how to." Is this little game closed to new members? Or is this just a basic go to place to show bombs that have gone off?
Is this like fight club where the first rule is...not to talk about it?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



meatcake said:


> I'm confused, how does one become involved in Wheel of Destruction? I went to last page and dont really see any "how to." Is this little game closed to new members? Or is this just a basic go to place to show bombs that have gone off?
> Is this like fight club where the first rule is...not to talk about it?


well, Brandon....first it started out as this...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/312059-welcome-bombs-away-edition-wheel-destruction-contest.html

it's a contest I had, which then became this...

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/312079-announcing-bomb-pairings-my-wheel-destruction-contest.html

which has culminated into the thread you're reading now....

the "Wheel of Destruction" contest is something I created and I run one every now and then in the Contest forum...this one was a bomber's contest so I put it in here...

based upon the popularity of this contest, I will be having more of them down the road...just not in the immediate future, cuz it's gonna take a while for us to clean the ungodly mess this contest has made so far...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> Oh, one last thing, don't think this is over :evil:


you're right..it's not over

Geezer...Texas is still almost in one piece and Hachigo is still breathing, this is not acceptable.....FINISH THIS TEXAN OFF ONCE AND FOR ALL!!!!!

Geezer: "Missile firing, Mr Herfabomber, Sir......9405 5036 9930 0061 3897 47"

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, can we get some brisket before Texas goes bye-bye?"

Herfabomber: "of course, little dude..plus, I wanna stock up on that Rahr beer..that was some good stuff"


----------



## meatcake

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Thanks for the info. I will stay on top of this thread so I can branch off into the next incarnation.


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

nice nice nice....Brent you are going to love that old labeled 601 blue, and so many of the others. Pete always sends a mix and I know he gets off on trying to send stuff you've never heard of. You probably made his day when you said you've never heard of the old powderkeg. He probably let the old folks in his quilt factory, err old folks home go to bed with only 10 hours of sweatshop labor done today he was so happy.


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



> Herfabomber: "of course, little dude..plus, I wanna stock up on that Rahr beer..that was some good stuff"


note taken......


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

When will this insanity end?

Oh that's right not until after I catch a flight. At least not for Jeff anyway.


----------



## exprime8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Insane hit, again!!! Hachigo I know exactly how you feel!!! I was in the receving end of one of Pinheads bombs and have never been the same!!!


----------



## mcgreggor57

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Brent, let us know when you're up and about again. That was quite a smack down the father son team doled out on you!


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

In the spirit of Chris Tucker. AHHHHHHHHHHH Brent you got Knocked the F^ck out!


----------



## Goldstein

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Brent...you still alive?

I am sure glad Pin cushion took his revenge on Texas directly to YOU!!! Sorry about your luck.


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Aw, thanks for caring so much you guys...but you have underestimated me. Sure, I had to sacrifice my family, but it was all worth it for getting back and the pin-headed one.

I've planned something particularly devastating and rather unconventional. More info to be posted later....Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> When will this insanity end?
> 
> Oh that's right not until after I catch a flight. At least not for Jeff anyway.


End??? I doubt this will end for a while. I know this thread HAS to go down in the annals of time as one of the GREATEST bombing threads EVER!!!

But, tomorrow is yet another day lostpuppy!!

Tic toc,

tic toc,

tic toc,

tic toc, the clock is winding down.... Soon your demise will be very evident!!!

You catching a flight?? Where are you headed to lostpuppy?? Are you afraid there will be nothing left of good 'ol deutschland???


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> End??? I doubt this will end for a while. I know this thread HAS to go down in the annals of time as one of the GREATEST bombing threads EVER!!!
> 
> But, tomorrow is yet another day lostpuppy!!
> 
> Tic toc,
> 
> tic toc,
> 
> tic toc,
> 
> tic toc, the clock is winding down.... Soon your demise will be very evident!!!
> 
> You catching a flight?? Where are you headed to lostpuppy?? Are you afraid there will be nothing left of good 'ol deutschland???


Pm sent Jeff.

No, not worried about Germany. Seeing sick call in my future on Tuesday tho. I heal quickly, so don't get too comfortable.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> Aw, thanks for caring so much you guys...but you have underestimated me. Sure, I had to sacrifice my family, but it was all worth it for getting back and the pin-headed one.
> 
> I've planned something particularly devastating and rather unconventional. More info to be posted later....Muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


oh, goodygoodygoody....I was hoping he wouldn't surrender....that makes the brutality even funnier


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Pm sent Jeff.
> 
> No, not worried about Germany. Seeing sick call in my future on Tuesday tho. I heal quickly, so don't get too comfortable.


I got your back, John


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> I got your back, John


But dear, the question lies with who has yours??????


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> But dear, the question lies with who has yours??????


What? Are you thinking I can't hold my own??

Well, we'll just have to see when Phase 2 starts


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> What? Are you thinking I can't hold my own??
> 
> Well, we'll just have to see when Phase 2 starts


Remember, I'm a FOG so I wouldn't wait to long...... 

(moving to winador now..... hmmmmm what to choose.......)


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

A word of warning for anyone who decides to try and pick on Baine, aka Mr Hoe:

He is does not play fair and is a dirty dirty dirty hoe horse llama!!!! I guess the llama part makes it ok... but still... MR HOE IS NOT TO BE TRUSTED!

First a certificate from my school, JSU. My Doctorate of Janitorial Arts with a focus in Bovine Intestinal Excreta was shipped to abhoe on accident and he was nice enough to forward it to me:









along with a f**king POUND of Fun Dip:


















and some kickass cigars!









but someone forgot to tell him that sending a bomb does mean mailing out a [email protected] molotov cocktail!!!!!


















There were some nipple guards in there too :noidea:. I think he heard some rummers about what I do with the Fun Dip. :biglaugh:

Here's the money shot:









and the note:









wait... its not over. He also decided to bomb me with my own Ed the angry sock puppet shirt!!!!









Yea, you're one crazy SOB!


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Great Hit Baine!


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Damn!!! 1 pound of FunDip?! And Scotch?! And Cigars?!!

Awesome.


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Damn!!! 1 pound of FunDip?! And Scotch?! And Cigars?!!


I hear ya.....

Now, trying to figure out what category of "totally wrong" this falls into is going to be fun.... :lol:


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

It obviously falls into the category of wrong that only a horse can do to a man.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> I got your back, John


Thank you Jessica. 


Hannibal said:


> But dear, the question lies with who has yours??????


Back to back; an international no retreat, no surrender.

Didn't anyone tell you it isn't wise to fight on 2 fronts Jeff?

Hmm, are there medals in the USPS? Pete should definitely get one for single handedly saving them with this bit of chaos.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> I got your back, John





socalocmatt said:


> A word of warning for anyone who decides to try and pick on Baine, aka Mr Hoe:
> 
> He is does not play fair and is a dirty dirty dirty hoe horse llama!!!! I guess the llama part makes it ok... but still... MR HOE IS NOT TO BE TRUSTED!
> 
> First a certificate from my school, JSU. My Doctorate of Janitorial Arts with a focus in Bovine Intestinal Excreta was shipped to abhoe on accident and he was nice enough to forward it to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> along with a f**king POUND of Fun Dip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some kickass cigars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but someone forgot to tell him that sending a bomb does mean mailing out a [email protected] molotov cocktail!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were some nipple guards in there too :noidea:. I think he heard some rummers about what I do with the Fun Dip. :biglaugh:
> 
> Here's the money shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the note:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait... its not over. He also decided to bomb me with my own Ed the angry sock puppet shirt!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, you're one crazy SOB!


Awesome hit from a drunken Willy Wonka!

I am loving this destruction! All of these have been amazing hits gentlemen. Cannot wait to see what is next.


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Awesome hit from a drunken Willy Wonka!
> 
> I am loving this destruction! All of these have been amazing hits gentlemen. Cannot wait to see what is next.


Oh I think you know what's coming next... Your own impending destruction!!! Being 0600 the post office should be open soon.


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Oh where, oh where is my little lostpuppy??????

Oh where, oh where could he be??????


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> I got your back, John





Hannibal said:


> Oh where, oh where is my little lostpuppy??????
> 
> Oh where, oh where could he be??????


Picked up shoebox of doom, but still at work. Pictures once I get home. Have been able to look quickly, but not see everything. When Jeff says he is bringing pain he means it!

Thank you very much Jeff! I do not deserve this, but really appreciate it.


----------



## m00chness

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



AStateJB said:


> ... : Think about it. Take a look at m00chie's avatar. Who else, besides you that is, would want to destroy Baby Herman so badly?
> 
> JUDGE DOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge Doom: BINGO! Now quit rambling and let's get started on this "special project"!


+










=


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

^^^^^^^^^ :biglaugh: :biglaugh: ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Don't worry m00chie, today's delivery is the small one.

Judge Doom: Comparatively anyway...


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> oh and Jeff 9405503699300055130058 :spank:


Damnit, damnit, damnit......










Well my little lostpuppy, looks like I have some of my own doom to prepare for......

Time to get busy!!!

eep:eep::behindsofa::behindsofa:eep:eep:


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Damnit, damnit, damnit......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my little lostpuppy, looks like I have some of my own doom to prepare for......
> 
> Time to get busy!!!
> 
> eep:eep::behindsofa::behindsofa:eep:eep:


I hope you enjoy it Jeff, but I definitely brought a knife to a gun fight. Glad I already had a plan in place; those documents are some of what little survived after the shoebox of doom went off.


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Well where's the p0rn already?????


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

This thread has become my first stop when I turn on my computer. The trash talk, bombing, obliterated mailboxes, injured mailmen & smoldering flames. Thank the Great Puffer up above that none has been lobbed at Missouri, they just issued a freaking BURN BAN!!! :banghead:


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Yes , I want to see Jeff Pr0n!


----------



## socalocmatt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Yes , I want to see Jeff Pr0n!


:bolt:


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



socalocmatt said:


> :bolt:


I already saw yours


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> Yes , I want to see Jeff Pr0n!


uhmmm....rephrase that please....please:fear:


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Well I was outside cleaning my car thinking it would be a while before the postman would be coming with my bomb from lostdog13. My niece is flying in tomorrow and it has to be right to pick her up. I was almost finished when out of the corner of my eye I catch the glimpse of a mail truck flying by and something being hurled from the side door.

After what seems like a eternity I slowly come to and when my eyes finally focus I'm staring at this image.........










What In Gods Name is that??????

As my eyes begin to focus a little more I'm able to look past this image........ Son Of A B*@CH!!!!!!!!!










Will you look at my car????? I guess when it landed it must have been on the trunk of my car. Damn you lostpuppy!!!!!!!!! I had just finished cleaning her all up.........

So as I lick my wounds I head for the house carrying what's left of my package to see what might be left.

Much to my amazement all of the contents seem to be just fine.....



















And something to try and help me ease the pain......










Well lostdog13, John, thank you so much for the wonderful bomb. It's been great bantering back and forth with you. I will enjoy all the sticks and baccy as most of them I have never had. And for the candies I'm already having to fight my son away from them.

And please do not even think for a second this is over, I'm just getting warmed up!!! Oh and make sure you update that address......


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Well where's the p0rn already?????


Sorry, haven't made it to my comp yet. Pictures taken tho. Will post in just a few. Takes time to crawl anywhere after. That immense of a boom


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Nice hit, John! Jeff, I don't know about the other candies, but the hippos are YUMMY! Enjoy.


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

And Pete goes in for the knockout blow










Six-fingers from one of my favorite Islands and a two fingers in a glass. Admittedly, this is my first Scotch and I'm very excited to try it. Now to do some research. Oh, and my favorite ISOM so far, SCdlH. Love those little guys. Thanks a ton Pete.

No update on my counter-attack yet. Hopefully I have some more news soon. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Holy Hell!!!!

That is everyone's wish right there^^^^^^^^


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Dalwhinnie is amazing! The 15yo is 43%ABV, dry and a little peaty.

It will surprise you with a bit of honey and vanilla sweetness, and even some deep savory citrus as an after taste. Definitely smoke a medium flavored cigar with this one, something that won't overpower the delicate flavors, but accentuate the cigar.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Well I finally managed to crawl to my computer after being obliterated by Jeff. It was an agonizing weekend knowing that my death certificate was sitting in my glovebox and my demise awaiting me at the PO. Today I stopped by and picked up the shoebox of doom on my way into work and was able to get a peek without it detonating, but still knew I was in for a world of hurt once it did go off.

I made a quick stop on my way home to borrow a friend's bomb suit in the hopes that it would lessen the impact, and I would manage to survive somehow. I sent the wife and kids off in order to protect them while I gingerly opened the immensely dangerous box. No good, the cats heard the light click and high pitch whine of the charge warming up and darted for cover....BOOOOOOOMMMM!!!!!

I was able to mend the broken bones and stop the bleeding somehow. As soon as my head stopped spinning I was able to view what caused the carnage. Now I am sitting here with ice on my wounds and sipping some very fine whisky which is helping ease the pain.









CC's for the opening fire









some very tasty NC's which caused the first broken bones









a couple of very nice tins of baccy and now my pipe collection is doubled









another awesome tin of baccy, pipe cleaners, and czech tool for added pain









more delicious baccy (which smells incredible)









the best whisky I've had in my life. This stuff is amazing Jeff!

And all together...









Jeff I truly do not deserve this at all, but as stated earlier I really appreciate it.

And no, this is not over by a long shot Brother!


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Well lostdog13, John, thank you so much for the wonderful bomb. It's been great bantering back and forth with you. I will enjoy all the sticks and baccy as most of them I have never had. And for the candies I'm already having to fight my son away from them.
> 
> And please do not even think for a second this is over, I'm just getting warmed up!!! Oh and make sure you update that address......


Jeff I am glad that it made it there ok. I was a little worried about the chocolate bar, but had to send it. Has been wonderful bantering back and forth with you so far. Let your son know that more of those little hippos will be coming soon. Phase I complete, now time to work on the next one.


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Well worth the wait to make sure all that arrived APO in one piece!!


----------



## shuckins

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

grrr grgrgrgr grrrrrrr gr rgr 

zilla,stop stuttering!

i'm sorry folks,it's just that zilla's a little excited about what he got in the mail from joe:









and i mean he's ready to place an order now!









zilla,i don't think you holding a fork is gonna make anyone believe you use one...lol

grrrr grrr grrrrrrrrr gr gr gr grrr

thanks joe!


----------



## hardcz

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

holy crap, dalwhinnie is awesome, if you like it, try the 18 year... o m g.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I just left Germany and even though those sticks look yummy, that candy is :dr. EXCELLENT HIT. Enjoy, Jeff



Hannibal said:


> Well I was outside cleaning my car thinking it would be a while before the postman would be coming with my bomb from lostdog13. My niece is flying in tomorrow and it has to be right to pick her up. I was almost finished when out of the corner of my eye I catch the glimpse of a mail truck flying by and something being hurled from the side door.
> 
> After what seems like a eternity I slowly come to and when my eyes finally focus I'm staring at this image.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What In Gods Name is that??????
> 
> As my eyes begin to focus a little more I'm able to look past this image........ Son Of A B*@CH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you look at my car????? I guess when it landed it must have been on the trunk of my car. Damn you lostpuppy!!!!!!!!! I had just finished cleaning her all up.........
> 
> So as I lick my wounds I head for the house carrying what's left of my package to see what might be left.
> 
> Much to my amazement all of the contents seem to be just fine.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And something to try and help me ease the pain......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well lostdog13, John, thank you so much for the wonderful bomb. It's been great bantering back and forth with you. I will enjoy all the sticks and baccy as most of them I have never had. And for the candies I'm already having to fight my son away from them.
> 
> And please do not even think for a second this is over, I'm just getting warmed up!!! Oh and make sure you update that address......


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

SINGLE MALT?!?! O...M...G!!! :dr



hachigo said:


> And Pete goes in for the knockout blow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six-fingers from one of my favorite Islands and a two fingers in a glass. Admittedly, this is my first Scotch and I'm very excited to try it. Now to do some research. Oh, and my favorite ISOM so far, SCdlH. Love those little guys. Thanks a ton Pete.
> 
> No update on my counter-attack yet. Hopefully I have some more news soon. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

i LOVE p0rn!!!


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Jeff I am glad that it made it there ok. I was a little worried about the chocolate bar, but had to send it. Has been wonderful bantering back and forth with you so far. Let your son know that more of those little hippos will be coming soon. Phase I complete, now time to work on the next one.


You were worried about that chocolate bar???? I was worried about that bottle!!! :lol:

Hmmm..... next one......


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

how awesome......another Scotch virgin is about to be deflowered

I chose Dalwhinnie because it's the first Scotch I ever truly fell in Love with, and because it goes so well with cigars..particularly cc's....it's gonna make that Vegas Robaina sing

enjoy


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

*Brain: *Stupid international shipping, we said deliver this to Kevin and Shane's places for their wives... We wanted to stir up some shit on the homefront... But noooo...

*Pinky:* Narf! They delivered it here?!?

*Brain:* Grrrr... Yes they did... Stupid, "must ship to credit card billing address"... But wait Pinky... This gives us the opportunity to enhance the deliveries...

*Pinky:* So it is a good thing?!?

*Brain:* Yes, it's a good thing... We won't ship until Thursday... We wouldn't want Patrick Roger's masterpieces to melt...

*Pinky:* But what to add?!?

*Brain:* That's the best part... We have an entire day off to ponder it... MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Stupid international shipping, we said deliver this to Kevin and Shane's places for their wives... We wanted to stir up some shit on the homefront... But noooo...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! They delivered it here?!?
> 
> *Brain:* Grrrr... Yes they did... Stupid, "must ship to credit card billing address"... But wait Pinky... This gives us the opportunity to enhance the deliveries...
> 
> *Pinky:* So it is a good thing?!?
> 
> *Brain:* Yes, it's a good thing... We won't ship until Thursday... We wouldn't want Patrick Roger's masterpieces to melt...
> 
> *Pinky:* But what to add?!?
> 
> *Brain:* That's the best part... We have an entire day off to ponder it... MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:.....this just keeps getting funnier and funnier

you'd think that for the bucks you're coughing up for Patrick Roger chocolate, they'd send it to Alpha Centauri if you asked them to......but this way better, cuz you get to destroy Kevin and Shane some more...

merci, french persons........

oh..and pardon et moi, monsieur souris...there's this awesome stuff called Dry Ice....it works wonder keeping chocolate from melting during shipping....try it

au revoir, Ken and Shane:biglaugh:


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:.....this just keeps getting funnier and funnier
> 
> you'd think that for the bucks you're coughing up for Patrick Roger chocolate, they'd send it to Alpha Centauri if you asked them to......but this way better, cuz you get to destroy Kevin and Shane some more...
> 
> merci, french persons........
> 
> oh..and pardon et moi, monsieur souris...there's this awesome stuff called Dry Ice....it works wonder keeping chocolate from melting during shipping....try it
> 
> au revoir, Ken and Shane:biglaugh:


*Brain:* We were thinking of enhancing them with something from our homeland... That should complete round one, then we can ponder what to do for round two...


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



shuckins said:


> grrr grgrgrgr grrrrrrr gr rgr
> 
> zilla,stop stuttering!
> 
> i'm sorry folks,it's just that zilla's a little excited about what he got in the mail from joe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i mean he's ready to place an order now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zilla,i don't think you holding a fork is gonna make anyone believe you use one...lol
> 
> grrrr grrr grrrrrrrrr gr gr gr grrr
> 
> thanks joe!


*Pinky:* LOL, LOL, LOL, Narf!

*Brain: *I know, that was an awesome hit!!! Way to go Joe!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* We were thinking of enhancing them with something from our homeland....


yeah....France...send 'em more french stuff..don't you listen?


----------



## max gas

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Great looking hit Jeff. Kev and Shane, good luck surviving. A couple extra days for the brain to plan isn't gonna end well for you guys. Enjoy your meat Zilla.


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah....France...send 'em more french stuff..don't you listen?


*Brain:* For f&%k sake we are Scottish, not French.. We went to France for the food...

*Pinky:* Narf! you ever have Scottish food?!? And you know what Brain found in Europe, so now is not the time to antagonize him...


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* For f&%k sake we are Scottish, not French.. We went to France for the food...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! you ever have Scottish food?!? And you know what Brain found in Europe, so now is not the time to antagonize him...


Yea, what the hell happened to you Scots witht that food anyway? Its not like you are that far off from my ancesteral homeland (Ireland, as you may have guessed by the irish whiskey you and Ron got) and our food is way better. I mean blood sausage sounds gross, but you guys with your haggis?


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> Yea, what the hell happened to you Scots witht that food anyway? Its not like you are that far off from my ancesteral homeland (Ireland, as you may have guessed by the irish whiskey you and Ron got) and our food is way better. I mean blood sausage sounds gross, but you guys with your haggis?


*Brain:* Because we want to grow up big and strong so we can throw the Caber, not turn into poets... BTW, Haggis is good, it's the other stuff that is questionable... I grew up with it and my best score with the Caber is 10:30...

*Pinky:* <cough> Brain <cough> you didn't mention your first try where it came back at you and you ran like a little girl...

*Brain:*Thanks Pinky... They didn't need to know that one...


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I went fishing at the coast for the weekend and it was a blast. Then I came home and had to go back to work  It was a shitty shitty day trying to fix a job that my guys screwed up so bad it aint even funny. Then when I got home I saw this....

Talk about a roller coaster for the past 3 days!










I never wanted a war....After the Liga Bomb Nikonnut sent, I just wanted to send out a bomb that didn't embarrass me in the company of the big hitters, but then Christopher had to go and destroy what was left of my wish list! It's on now!!!!!

Holy Crap you are crazy. I am blown away by your generosity. Thank you so much, I will thoroughly enjoy these all after they have that good nap you mentioned.


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



max gas said:


> Great looking hit Jeff. Kev and Shane, good luck surviving. A couple extra days for the brain to plan isn't gonna end well for you guys. Enjoy your meat Zilla.


bruised and battered but ill live..... after all its all shanes fault and everyone knows that.


----------



## Dhughes12

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



socalocmatt said:


> A word of warning for anyone who decides to try and pick on Baine, aka Mr Hoe:
> 
> He is does not play fair and is a dirty dirty dirty hoe horse llama!!!! I guess the llama part makes it ok... but still... MR HOE IS NOT TO BE TRUSTED!
> 
> First a certificate from my school, JSU. My Doctorate of Janitorial Arts with a focus in Bovine Intestinal Excreta was shipped to abhoe on accident and he was nice enough to forward it to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> along with a f**king POUND of Fun Dip:


Fun dip?!?!? That is genius!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* For f&%k sake we are Scottish, not French.. We went to France for the food...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! you ever have Scottish food?!? And you know what Brain found in Europe, so now is not the time to antagonize him...


or else what...he'll throw snail shells and day-old croissants at me?

you wanna go at it...fine, I'll bomb you with so many of these you'll be able to build a summer house with them










Pinhead: "YEAH!!!!.....stick that in yer bagpipe and blow it, Frenchy!!!!"


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Because we want to grow up big and strong so we can throw the Caber,* not turn into poets*... BTW, Haggis is good, it's the other stuff that is questionable... I grew up with it and my best score with the Caber is 10:30...
> 
> *Pinky:* <cough> Brain <cough> you didn't mention your first try where it came back at you and you ran like a little girl...
> 
> *Brain:*Thanks Pinky... They didn't need to know that one...


uhhhhh, Robby Burns?

anyway, I've had haggis, and I think i'll stick with my boxtys......and never forget, god created whiskey so the Irish wouldn't rule the world!


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* We were thinking of enhancing them with something from our homeland... That should complete round one, then we can ponder what to do for round two...


Don't put your kilt in the box?! Then what will you wear??


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> Yea, what the hell happened to you Scots witht that food anyway? Its not like you are that far off from my ancesteral homeland (Ireland, as you may have guessed by the irish whiskey you and Ron got) and our food is way better. I mean blood sausage sounds gross, but you guys with your haggis?


Really? I've never heard of "Irish cuisine".

Love going to Scottish pubs for a bite though. Of course our way of doing things is to just fry it all; Irish just boil it with potatoes for hours on end.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> uhhhhh, Robby Burns?
> 
> anyway, I've had haggis, and I think i'll stick with my boxtys......and never forget, God created *alcohol so the Celts* wouldn't rule the world!


Fixed it for you.

yes, Robby Burns was great.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Kris your second assault was deployed yesterday...I encourage you to hide your children...


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

good lord I'm expecting 2 orders the 5th or 6th and now this.... hmmm what to do.... wait!! Ive got it :boom:


mrj205 said:


> Kris your second assault was deployed yesterday...I encourage you to hide your children...


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Because we want to grow up big and strong so we can throw the Caber, not turn into poets... BTW, Haggis is good, it's the other stuff that is questionable... I grew up with it and my best score with the Caber is 10:30...
> 
> *Pinky:* <cough> Brain <cough> *you didn't mention your first try where it came back at you and you ran like a little girl*...
> 
> *Brain:*Thanks Pinky... They didn't need to know that one...


:smile::razz::rotfl::biglaugh: Now THAT was funny :tu


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


>


GOOD LAWD!!! Those are top notch! Great detonation, Chris!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

KKKKAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is far from over brother.... no beating around the bush here, RETALIATION is eminent!!!!!!










BEWARE for the Krazy Kanuck is not done yet!!!!!!!


----------



## ko4000

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



WyldKnyght said:


> KKKKAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is far from over brother.... no beating around the bush here, RETALIATION is eminent!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEWARE for the Krazy Kanuck is not done yet!!!!!!!


HAHAHAHA Are those drool stains on the table OR something else?????


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ko4000 said:


> HAHAHAHA Are those drool stains on the table OR something else?????


Definitely Drool LOL, just wait, my little fire cracker I sent is just the begining.....


----------



## ko4000

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



WyldKnyght said:


> Definitely Drool LOL, just wait, my little fire cracker I sent is just the begining.....


Trying to get me to lower my guard are ya? Your definition of firecracker could easily mean atomic bomb, you're not fooling anyone buddy.

btw PM sent.


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ko4000 said:


> Trying to get me to lower my guard are ya? Your definition of firecracker could easily mean atomic bomb, you're not fooling anyone buddy.
> 
> btw PM sent.


Let's just say my first package won't make as big of a boom as the next ones!!!!!


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I was gone all day yesterday and didn't get home until today, but when I did, my sister had informed me that exprime8 hit me again, with another to be continued note. What could he have sent me to beat that amazing first hit, I wondered out loud. My sister responded, "I don't know what they are, but they all say Fuente. I put them in your humidor, I didn't want them to sit in the package all day." Good sister, haha. Here's the ridiculous destruction:







































Monkey boy, my top shelf belongs to you. This was the craziest package I've ever received. Thank you!


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Oh Pinny!!!!

I've got an update for you!

1Z19W9580359907156

I haven't used UPS that much, but the post office just wouldn't ship anything that dang heavy. Don't hurt your back with it. Maybe you should make Junior carry it for you. Oh, and have a great 4th of July because if things go as scheduled, your 5th should be a doozy.

Obligatory Muahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> Oh Pinny!!!!
> 
> I've got an update for you!
> 
> 1Z19W9580359907156
> 
> I haven't used UPS that much, but the post office just wouldn't ship anything that dang heavy. Don't hurt your back with it. Maybe you should make Junior carry it for you. Oh, and have a great 4th of July because if things go as scheduled, your 5th should be a doozy.
> 
> Obligatory Muahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


Shipping pinhead something using ups is hilarious. Its like going to the Ford dealership and asking to test drive a Chevy....


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Are all the pictures showing up in my previous post? Should be a Short Story, another Hemingway I believe that I couldn't identify, and Opus X, an Anejo,a Casa Fuente, and a Rosado Gran Reserva.


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

This thread is like "The Song That Never Ends"...only it's an orgy of mayhem and destruction.:target::target::target::target::target::target::target::smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:

Great bombs everyone. You have all outdone yourselves.


----------



## Danfish98

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> Oh Pinny!!!!
> 
> I've got an update for you!
> 
> 1Z19W9580359907156
> 
> I haven't used UPS that much, but the post office just wouldn't ship anything that dang heavy. Don't hurt your back with it. Maybe you should make Junior carry it for you. Oh, and have a great 4th of July because if things go as scheduled, your 5th should be a doozy.
> 
> Obligatory Muahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


Flat rates let you ship up to 70 lbs for the flat rate price, but 16 lbs can dish out a lot of pain. This thread has gone on far longer than I expected and it's awesome!


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

this thread will have a very long life span. Soon people will be adding on to their cbid orders just to make the next slap a little harder.


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I can't visit cbid... They steal all my money!


----------



## Phil from Chicago

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Im stocking up sticks.. someone is gonna suffer for my pain


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> uhhhhh, Robby Burns?
> 
> anyway, I've had haggis, and I think i'll stick with my boxtys......and never forget, god created whiskey so the Irish wouldn't rule the world!


no, Swanson......God made whiskey so the Irish could justify how unintelligible their poetry is.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> Shipping pinhead something using ups is hilarious. Its like going to the Ford dealership and asking to test drive a Chevy....


yeah..or like you getting paired up with Zilla in this contest:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> Oh Pinny!!!!
> 
> I've got an update for you!
> 
> 1Z19W9580359907156
> 
> I haven't used UPS that much, but the post office just wouldn't ship anything that dang heavy. Don't hurt your back with it. Maybe you should make Junior carry it for you. Oh, and have a great 4th of July because if things go as scheduled, your 5th should be a doozy.
> 
> Obligatory Muahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


hmmmmmmmm...what to do, what to do?

things will become clearer after I see what those USPS wannabes deliver....


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Phil from Chicago said:


> Im stocking up sticks.. someone is gonna suffer for my pain


didn't I kill you already? Does Wayne Brady have to choke a bitch??


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> didn't I kill you already? Does Wayne Brady have to choke a bitch??


here you go Dennis


----------



## exprime8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jobes2007 said:


> Are all the pictures showing up in my previous post? Should be a Short Story, another Hemingway I believe that I couldn't identify, and Opus X, an Anejo,a Casa Fuente, and a Rosado Gran Reserva.


You mean to tell me that I blew up your sister, Im so sorry!!!
Is she OK!!! HaA hAa HaA
The Casa Fuentes is just an awesome cigar, oh and that one Hemi is an 858, hope you enjoy em.........


----------



## angryeaglesfan

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

So I thought I would be a smartass and have a little fun at Danfish's expense........so not only did I bomb him, but I bombed his wife too.......even went as far as addressing the package to her instead of him........and what do I get in return? It's safe to say that I am happy my wife and son weren't home when the UPS driver limped up to my doorstep. I thought he was just tired from the intense heat around here, but looking a little closer I noticed that he had 3rd degree burns over 50% of his body and he was mumbling incoherently about something detonating in his truck when he picked it up.........consider me another victim of Danfish and Belligerent Cupcake!!!








so this is what the UPS driver delivered.........I opened it very carefully........








WTF could this be? It was too heavy to just be a couple of cigars in a baggy............









Seriously????????? An entire box of LFD's???????? UNCLE!!! I promise to never address a package to your wife again Dan!........... of course, I can't guarantee you won't be retaliated against...........to be continued!!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

mmmmmmmm......LFD AirBender. Those are some damn tasty smokes. That'll lurn ya!


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Air Benders! So yummy  That's a SICK hit Dan!


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

See, the women around here don't mess around. Well done Vaesa and Dan! Muahaha


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> *The image and content you are about to see may be disturbing to some viewers. And the elderly. Viewer discretion is advised.*
> 
> The following is a recount of the events that took place on Thursday, June 28, 2011, as played by paid actors. Actual names have not been changed for the victims' protection.
> 
> Belligerent Cupcake reporting for duty, Herfabomber Sir.
> Oh, wait... hold on.
> There's something fishy going on out there. It's taking Dan a while to get back from the newly-installed Nuclear Warhead Receptacle and Diffusion Device.
> Oh, excellent, he is on his way back. With a Small Flate Rate Box. That's odd. Must be Amazon again.
> 
> *narrator* Perhaps it was the extreme heat that day. Perhaps it was the air conditioner on the fritz. Or maybe it was the visions of sugar plums dancing in his head. No one is sure what really happened at the NWRDD that fateful summer afternoon that culminated in Danfish taking that SFRB into the house.*/narrator*
> 
> Who's the package for, Babe? Me, really? I haven't ordered anything lately. Who's it fr....... Aaron. The 72nd Aaron, to be precise. But I was expecting a bomb from him because of Pete's little contest. What is this, a box of greeting cards or something? The NWRDD would have instantly destroyed it if it were dangerous.
> 
> *Narrator*Perhaps it was the extreme heat that day. Perhaps it was the air conditioner on the fritz. Or maybe it was the visions of sugar plums dancing in its head. No one is sure what really happened to the NWRDD that fateful summer afternoon that culminated in that SFRB not being detected as a bomb and incinerated.*/narrator*
> 
> Well, I guess we'll open it up and find out. Maybe it's sugar plums if it's not full of greeting cards.
> 
> *narrator* Perhaps it was the extreme heat that day. Perhaps it was the air conditioner on the fritz. No one is sure why everyone/thing in the Fisher household was dreaming of sugar plums that fateful summer afternoon.*/narrator*
> 
> KABOOOOOOOOOOOM!
> 
> *narrator* All we do know is that there now resides a charred hole in the earth, previously known as Indiana, where it is assumed that Cupcake, Danfish, their dogs, the NWRDD, and many, many sugar plums are now laid to rest. All that was recovered from the site is this one terrifying image*/narrator*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *narrator* Some of the locals (Illinois) have reportedly seen the reportedly-dead Fisher clan heading west. Not as ghosts. But as a belligerent group bent on vindication. All reports indicate that they are carrying with them a Medium Flat Rate Box with but one name scrawled on it in ash: Aaron72. */narrator*
> 
> To Be Continued.
> 
> In all seriousness, Aaron, thank you for some really amazing sticks. How very generous of you, especially after having already bombed me before! These will all be new to me. And the pipe tobacco smells awesome. I plan to light some of that up this evening. Thank you again! You're an amazing BOTL
> 
> Oh yeah.... 9405503699300061408318


So in addition to this, today I received a cute little card in the mail from Amazing Clubs, courtesy of Aaron. Apparently he has subscribed me the Popcorn of the Month Club. His explanation? "Just a little something to ease the trauma." LOL I LOVE it! I'm quite excited to start receiving my popcorn. Did I mention I love popcorn? Well I do! opcorn:


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> this thread will have a very long life span. Soon people will be adding on to their cbid orders just to make the next slap a little harder.


What do you mean _pretty soon_???? That's why round two is taking so long.....uhhh pay no attention to this comment Nikon, nothing for you to see here. That's all!


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Hey, Allen, it's all packaged up. The box next to it is one of the medium flat rates you sent me, just for scale.










Judge Doom: Excellent! Once Baby Herman is finally destroyed we can start on the rabbit!

Uh, judge, I dont think we have any rabbits around here...

Judge Doom: No rabbits, you say... Anything similar?

We've got a couple mice...


----------



## m00chness

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



AStateJB said:


> Hey, Allen, it's all packaged up. The box next to it is one of the medium flat rates you sent me, just for scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge Doom: Excellent! Once Baby Herman is finally destroyed we can start on the rabbit!
> 
> Uh, judge, I dont think we have any rabbits around here...
> 
> Judge Doom: No rabbits, you say... Anything similar?
> 
> We've got a couple mice...


Something told me to look on Puff right this second...holy chit my senses are good today . If I am good at guessing this, maybe I will be good at preparing my house for the explosion? I need a helmet, check. Kevlar vest? Check. SAND BANGS?!?!?! Check!!!! Brace for IIIIIMPACT!!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



m00chness said:


> Something told me to look on Puff right this second...holy chit my senses are good today . If I am good at guessing this, maybe I will be good at preparing my house for the explosion? I need a helmet, check. Kevlar vest? Check. SAND BANGS?!?!?! Check!!!! Brace for IIIIIMPACT!!!


Unless you're living in your mom's basement looking up the stairs to find the mailman isn't gonna help.


----------



## aaron72

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Cupcake did not disappoint with her end of the contest. Took a couple of shots at my wish list.

I've really been looking forward to trying this Apple Pie and all of the sticks you sent over are awesome.

Thanks again, and I hope you enjoy the popcorn.


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

GOODNESS GRACIOUS!!! That is....well...I can't even begin to describe what that is. GOOD LAWD!!! The only word I can use to describe this is "WOW!" Great hit!



jobes2007 said:


> I was gone all day yesterday and didn't get home until today, but when I did, my sister had informed me that exprime8 hit me again, with another to be continued note. What could he have sent me to beat that amazing first hit, I wondered out loud. My sister responded, "I don't know what they are, but they all say Fuente. I put them in your humidor, I didn't want them to sit in the package all day." Good sister, haha. Here's the ridiculous destruction:
> 
> View attachment 39034
> View attachment 39035
> View attachment 39036
> View attachment 39037
> View attachment 39038
> View attachment 39039
> 
> 
> Monkey boy, my top shelf belongs to you. This was the craziest package I've ever received. Thank you!


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

And the Moose thought this was over. :biglaugh:

9405 5036 9930 0064 6375 17


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

That Apple Pie is something special. I haven't paired it with any cigars yet but you got me thinking. :noidea:"What could it be paired with?":decision: I guess I'll just have to dig through the ol' humi and give one (or a few) a try to figure that out.



aaron72 said:


> Cupcake did not disappoint with her end of the contest. Took a couple of shots at my wish list.
> 
> I've really been looking forward to trying this Apple Pie and all of the sticks you sent over are awesome.
> 
> Thanks again, and I hope you enjoy the popcorn.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> And the Moose thought this was over. :biglaugh:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0064 6375 17


woohoo!!! Moose steaks for everyone


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



exprime8 said:


> You mean to tell me that I blew up your sister, Im so sorry!!!
> Is she OK!!! HaA hAa HaA
> The Casa Fuentes is just an awesome cigar, oh and that one Hemi is an 858, hope you enjoy em.........


Haha, yes you did sir. And, I plan to enjoy them all, haha. You really do own my top shelf now by the way, it's crazy. Thanks again!


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

This keeps getting better...hey Kris:

*Your item was delivered at 1000 am on July 05, 2012 in FORT WORTH, TX 76179.*

Even though I've been without power for a week, I still manage to make your mailbox suffer...


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> hmmmmmmmm...what to do, what to do?
> 
> things will become clearer after I see what those USPS wannabes deliver....


Today is the day. Hope everything arrived in one piece. Now, no whammy, no whammy, no whammy.....


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



mrj205 said:


> This keeps getting better...hey Kris:
> 
> *Your item was delivered at 1000 am on July 05, 2012 in FORT WORTH, TX 76179.*
> 
> Even though I've been without power for a week, I still manage to make your mailbox suffer...


Cory is one "Angry Cock".........


































Wow Cory your one crazy Rooster.... Ive tried um.... None of these cigars, I have 2 but all these but never lit up any of them, I cant wait to try that c4. 
Thank you Cory ....... but dont get too comfortable...... :mischief:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> Today is the day. Hope everything arrived in one piece. Now, no whammy, no whammy, no whammy.....


God, I love UPS......they mixed packages with my next-door neighbor.....I got some documents he had 2nd-Day Aired to him and his house just got destroyedound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:

Pinhead Jr.: "That's UPS for ya..they don't wear brown for nothin'"

anywho....I played switchies with him and got what was meant for me.....I personally think I got the better score

yes, Hach....everything is safe and sound and in perfect condition, so no whammies:dude:

pictures will be forthcoming


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

so, I go get the package Hach sent that those jackasses(I mean, those highly-trained professionals)at UPS misdelivered to my neighbor and go back to my house....upon opening this very intimidating box I discover this










hmmmmmmmm..very interesting....on top of the cardboard thing, I see a note










hmmmmmmmm...curiouser and curiouser.....a cardboard thing with 12 pointy things.....Hach's note...nah, it couldn't be....then, I lift the cardboard top, and a white light shone in my eyes and choirs of angels began singing "The Hallelujah Chorus"....










BEER!!!!!!!!!!.....Nature's most perfect food...proof positive that there is a God and He/She/Whatever loves Us

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, get a grip"

yeah, okay...enough of my incessant babbling...on to the pr0n










mmmmmmmmm....Dogfish Head......










yummy..a nice asortment of Summer beer....light, refreshing, satisfying

Pinhead Jr.: "yeah, and they have alcohol in 'em"

that's what I said.....and now, the money shot....










based upon the destruction this bomb did to my neighbor's house, it's quite obvious that Hach was going for the kill shot with this one, but Fate intervened and decided to spare me for some Divine purpose.....and since I don't believe in Coincidence, it's obvious that Fate wants me to wipe Hachigo off the face of this planet with yet another nuke

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, you were gonna do that anyway..what's the big deal?"

Herfabomber: "the big deal is that before I was gonna do it just for laughs....now, I'm on a Holy Quest."

Pinhead Jr.: "ooooooooooooooookayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:der:"

thanks, Brent.....this bomb was awesome, but I have to obliterate you again

nothing personal....MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

hmmmm all this extra bombing is getting me itchy to bomb the smurf again......:eyebrows:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



bazookajoe8 said:


> hmmmm all this extra bombing is getting me itchy to bomb the smurf again......:eyebrows:


Pinhead Jr.: "Go for it, Bubbles....blast the blue off his ass!!!!"


----------



## Goldstein

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Great hit, HACH!


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Well, work finally cooperated and let me off at a decent time today, so the monstrosity is enroute! Anyone else find it ironicly fitting that m00chie's house number is 187? :lol:

Anywho... 1ZWA36450340404694 There it is, Allen. The pretty gril in the black (not brown :suspicious polo shirt, said it will be there Thursday.

Note to self: Hide receipt or the next thing from this apartment going into a box will be ME and the box will be pine!


----------



## m00chness

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



AStateJB said:


> Well, work finally cooperated and let me off at a decent time today, so the monstrosity is enroute! Anyone else find it ironicly fitting that m00chie's house number is 187? :lol:
> 
> Anywho... 1ZWA36450340404694 There it is, Allen. The pretty gril in the black (not brown :suspicious polo shirt, said it will be there Thursday.
> 
> Note to self: Hide receipt or the next thing from this apartment going into a box will be ME and the box will be pine!


So this anticipation is killing me....so much so that I feel the need to hurt others. In the beginning, I mentioned you will only get 1 wave of bombing from me. No retaliation, no making this turn into a draw out thing. I never mentioned anything about taking out my devious acts you have caused upon others though.....Thursday is D_Day for me. Friday may be D-Day for a handful of others.


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I can't wait for my KASH BOMB to land both waves MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



bazookajoe8 said:


> hmmmm all this extra bombing is getting me itchy to bomb the smurf again......:eyebrows:


0312 0090 0002 0616 2255

You were saying...


----------



## ko4000

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



WyldKnyght said:


> I can't wait for my KASH BOMB to land both waves MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


I got the hell out of dodge bro, I've been in the FL Keys since the 4th lol.


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ko4000 said:


> I got the hell out of dodge bro, I've been in the FL Keys since the 4th lol.


GGGgggRRRRRrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

just got back from vacation and this thread went exactly where I thought it would...

excellent hits y'all.


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> based upon the destruction this bomb did to my neighbor's house, it's quite obvious that Hach was going for the kill shot with this one, but Fate intervened and decided to spare me for some Divine purpose.....and since I don't believe in Coincidence, it's obvious that Fate wants me to wipe Hachigo off the face of this planet with yet another nuke
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, you were gonna do that anyway..what's the big deal?"
> 
> Herfabomber: "the big deal is that before I was gonna do it just for laughs....now, I'm on a Holy Quest."
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "ooooooooooooooookayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy:der:"
> 
> thanks, Brent.....this bomb was awesome, but I have to obliterate you again
> 
> nothing personal....MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Aw geez. I haven't even started rebuilding from your last attack because I've been busy with that scotch. Nice stuff by the way. Just have to get used to sipping it rather than mixing a drink and chugging. :rotfl:

Hope you enjoy the beers. I figured with all the craziness going around and you being the instigator, a nice summer beer might be refreshing.


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

wow, this thread didn't even fill up a whole page today....maybe it's time to spin the wheel again..........


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


> wow, this thread didn't even fill up a whole page today....maybe it's time to spin the wheel again..........


Watch your mouth!!!!!!!


----------



## itsjustkevin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


> wow, this thread didn't even fill up a whole page today....maybe it's time to spin the wheel again..........


I think people need to rebuild their mailboxes first....I know there are some that got blown into different zip codes


----------



## exprime8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Hey Joey. Well Ive got some good news, some bad news and some horrible news!!!
Which do you want to hear first?
The good news is this... DC# 0312 0090 0000 7453 4116
The bad news is ... DC# 0312 0090 000 7452 6203

and now... well Im sorry to have to do this to you, but its time for the Horrible news... DC# 0312 0090 0000 7453 2266


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> Aw geez. I haven't even started rebuilding from your last attack because I've been busy with that scotch. Nice stuff by the way. Just have to get used to sipping it rather than mixing a drink and chugging. :rotfl:
> 
> Hope you enjoy the beers. I figured with all the craziness going around and you being the instigator, a nice summer beer might be refreshing.


glad you're enjoying the scotch....and yes, sip it slowly..savor it..save the chugging for Jaegermeister



birdiemc said:


> wow, this thread didn't even fill up a whole page today....maybe it's time to spin the wheel again..........


but this ain't over yet, Brady....not to mention that when it finally is over, it's gonna take time for Puff to rebuild....fear not, though...I already have the next one in the planning stages, with an interesting variation I'll be implementing.


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

KASH...

Come out come out where ever you are LOL


----------



## foster0724

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



android said:


> just got back from vacation and this thread went exactly where I thought it would...
> 
> excellent hits y'all.


Well now that you finally came out of hiding.... Here ya go
9405 5036 9930 0067 2645 98


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


> wow, this thread didn't even fill up a whole page today....maybe it's time to spin the wheel again..........


No worries Brady; I am simply waiting for parts and pieces to arrive for assembly. As each package leaves new parts will be ordered. Just been a bit more difficult since my mailbox is currently held together with duct tape and bubblegum. It shall be completed though. So keep a look out Jeff; new dc shall be posted soon.


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> No worries Brady; I am simply waiting for parts and pieces to arrive for assembly. As each package leaves new parts will be ordered. Just been a bit more difficult since my mailbox is currently held together with duct tape and bubblegum. It shall be completed though. So keep a look out Jeff; new dc shall be posted soon.


Wait just a minute...... What????????


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Wait just a minute...... What????????


:martini::smoke:


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



itsjustkevin said:


> I think people need to rebuild their mailboxes first....I know there are some that got blown into different zip codes


Zip code my ass! Brady blew mine into a low earth orbit.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Wait just a minute...... What????????


Been waiting more than a minute. Mail takes a while over here. All parts are inbound, so shall see what all is here on Monday. My mailbox shall be avenged!

Clear it up a little for you?

Now back to the whiskey and plotting.


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I don't even know how this is possible. Your first two bombs blew my house, and my sister up! Time to start evacuating the town I suppose.



exprime8 said:


> Hey Joey. Well Ive got some good news, some bad news and some horrible news!!!
> Which do you want to hear first?
> The good news is this... DC# 0312 0090 0000 7453 4116
> The bad news is ... DC# 0312 0090 000 7452 6203
> 
> and now... well Im sorry to have to do this to you, but its time for the Horrible news... DC# 0312 0090 0000 7453 2266


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Ok, so apparently Independence Day truly is about freedom....what I mean is, because my order was supposed to be processed on the 4th, shipping has been delayed by a day or so. Now my resupply mission is SNAFU and I won't be able to launch till after next week. If my calculations are correct, my ammo will arrive at my house next Friday, but I will be out of town on a fishing trip. So Nikonnut's mailbox gets to enjoy another week of freedom before I make it my bitch!
That's all.


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Never have I sent a bomb more described with smileys than Round 3 of the WoD:

:mischief::biggrin1::evil:oke::biglaugh:


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Round 2 launches Monday. Phil you're dead


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Been waiting more than a minute. Mail takes a while over here. All parts are inbound, so shall see what all is here on Monday. My mailbox shall be avenged!
> 
> Clear it up a little for you?
> 
> Now back to the whiskey and plotting.


Stop plotting and just enjoy that whiskey!!!! :nod: :lol:


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Stop plotting and just enjoy that whiskey!!!! :nod: :lol:


Oh I am enjoying the whiskey. Well not at the moment due to having to work in a couple hours, but have been.

Enjoying while plotting....:biglaugh:


----------



## Phil from Chicago

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> Round 2 launches Monday. Phil you're dead


Do what now??? Crap I think he is wearing his hat again.. Time to ponder...


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Cory............ 9405 5036 9930 0068 5045 18 bye bye :twisted:


----------



## gosh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

This will never end will it? Months from now this thread will still have launches going on....

I tip my hat to your deviousness and genius Pete.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kdmckin said:


> Cory............ 9405 5036 9930 0068 5045 18 bye bye :twisted:


You dirty bastage! Lucky for you I organized my stash this weekend, and I may or may not have found a few more things you need....


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

*Brain:* Kevin, Kevin, Kevin... You should have known better... Bombing Mrs. Brain was a mistake...

*Pinky:* Narf! A big one...

*Brain: *You should have read my signature... Now... Well.. Pinky, launch the "HWB" the Home Wrecker Bomb!!!

*Pinky:* Egad, this one's mean Brain!!!

*Brain:* That's the point Pinky...

9405503699300068809644


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Kevin, Kevin, Kevin... You should have known better... Bombing Mrs. Brain was a mistake...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! A big one...
> 
> *Brain: *You should have read my signature... Now... Well.. Pinky, launch the "HWB" the Home Wrecker Bomb!!!
> 
> *Pinky:* Egad, this one's mean Brain!!!
> 
> *Brain:* That's the point Pinky...
> 
> 9405503699300068809644


ok ok ok maybe I colored outside the lines a little but lets be reasonable here.....ok maybe not. there will be no swift recourse on this, as counter moves will not be successful if rushed into.


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Damnit Kash is still around, well I'll gonna have to keep some moose butt if ti doesn't get there soon!!!!!!


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> ok ok ok maybe I colored outside the lines a little but lets be reasonable here.....ok maybe not. there will be no swift recourse on this, as counter moves will not be successful if rushed into.


*Brain:* So you went a little outside the box... This is true... But us reasonable?!? Haven't you learned by now?!?

*Pinky:* Egad Brain, do we even know where the box is?!?

*Brain:* Simple answer Pinky, no...


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* So you went a little outside the box... This is true... But us reasonable?!? Haven't you learned by now?!?
> 
> *Pinky:* Egad Brain, do we even know where the box is?!?
> 
> *Brain:* Simple answer Pinky, no...


Thats what she said


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

yes well my lets be reasonable comment was more sarcasm than anything else. Besides we both knew this was not going to be pretty from the start. I dont like boxes anyway.... to many sharp edges


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

so it continues...

I made the noob mistake of firing first and then heading for the hills on vacation with Shane & Pam all the while plotting against me... Well, the extra time gave them the ability to destroy a large portion of Central Iowa...










totally destroyed the grain elevator up the road from my place... we're all trying to figure out what's next... in the meantime, here are some pictures for all of your perverted enjoyment:










hmmm.... must be French.










that's a ton of crammage into a large flat rate! the man knows how to pack, I'll give him that.










here's the beverages (a few local brews and a bottle of woodford reserve! can't wait to try both!)










first 5-er of cigars: Fuente Solaris (been wanting one!), Fuente WOA Nat (been wanting one!), Anejo Shark (mmmm, Anejo Shark... never tried that vitola), God of Fire Don Carlos (seriously dude!!??), Illusione MJ12 (I haven't opened it yet, or even heard of it, but it looks like an explosive device in it's own right)










2nd 5-er: EP Carillo short run 2012 (never tried it), PDR small batch reserve (never tried it or heard of it), Oliva O (love em!), Party Short (one of my favorite cigars to date), Rafael Gonzales CC from '06 (yee haw!)










pipe baccy: hearth and home Marble Kake and Anniversary Flake, a few local B&M blends (car bomb and virginia blend) thanks dude! those look and smell awesome!










a sweet ass V-cutter that says 'Made in Western Germany' on the box, so it must be good!  have been wanting to try a V-cut for a while now, love it!

AND NOW... the thing that almost made me crap my pants...










a frickin beautiful WATERFORD crystal cigar ashtray... seriously??? this thing is a work of art and i'm super excited about it! bye-bye walmart ashtray!

Shane & Pam, i messed with the best and you whooped my ass... Thank you so much for the stellar bomb, I greatly appreciate it and I can't wait to put it all to use! Have a nice vacay and we'll see ya on vherf before too long I hope. Cheers!


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Damn the hits just keep coming.

Kevin I hope you're not too close to Chicago.
I'd hate for the Brain's bomb to take Phil out due to proximity to you before I can destroy him.


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> Damn the hits just keep coming.
> 
> Kevin I hope you're not too close to Chicago.
> I'd hate for the Brain's bomb to take Phil out due to proximity to you before I can destroy him.


well im pretty close to chicago..... but i have a blast enclosure in my backyard to open this.... wont even kill my grass... cost a pretty penny to install but insurance premiums went way down.


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



> WATERFORD crystal cigar ashtray... seriously???


Had to be said again!!!!


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

the smurf strikes again! i was talking a little trash and seems he was silently listening. he even brought out the viking smurf!










does this mean war? here is the inside of the package










Some very nice sticks, and a nice bottle of Cab. Well looks like it aint over just yet! :hand::evil:


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Glad it made it safely...just some local grape juice to help you celebrate the new walk in humi...

And some packing materials...


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Now to find something else from my county to send you...ever had a rattlesnake or a tarantula??


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

LOL! Keep him guessing Jason! Nice one!


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

That was smurftastic Jason!


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> Glad it made it safely...just some local grape juice to help you celebrate the new walk in humi...
> 
> And some packing materials...


well looks like i needed some more room in my humi....and you are the lucky person! 9405503699300070302133


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> ok ok ok maybe I colored outside the lines a little but lets be reasonable here.....ok maybe not. there will be no swift recourse on this, as counter moves will not be successful if rushed into.


don't bother trying to appeal to the mouse's sensibilities, Kev....you know those Frenchies...they invented Mimes and think Jerry Lewis movies are funny..they're a lost cause

on a positive note....it should be incredibly funny to see what he does to you and Shane...least I'll get a few chuckles out of itound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## foster0724

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



android said:


> so it continues...
> 
> I made the noob mistake of firing first and then heading for the hills on vacation with Shane & Pam all the while plotting against me... Well, the extra time gave them the ability to destroy a large portion of Central Iowa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally destroyed the grain elevator up the road from my place... we're all trying to figure out what's next... in the meantime, here are some pictures for all of your perverted enjoyment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm.... must be French.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a ton of crammage into a large flat rate! the man knows how to pack, I'll give him that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the beverages (a few local brews and a bottle of woodford reserve! can't wait to try both!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first 5-er of cigars: Fuente Solaris (been wanting one!), Fuente WOA Nat (been wanting one!), Anejo Shark (mmmm, Anejo Shark... never tried that vitola), God of Fire Don Carlos (seriously dude!!??), Illusione MJ12 (I haven't opened it yet, or even heard of it, but it looks like an explosive device in it's own right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd 5-er: EP Carillo short run 2012 (never tried it), PDR small batch reserve (never tried it or heard of it), Oliva O (love em!), Party Short (one of my favorite cigars to date), Rafael Gonzales CC from '06 (yee haw!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pipe baccy: hearth and home Marble Kake and Anniversary Flake, a few local B&M blends (car bomb and virginia blend) thanks dude! those look and smell awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a sweet ass V-cutter that says 'Made in Western Germany' on the box, so it must be good!  have been wanting to try a V-cut for a while now, love it!
> 
> AND NOW... the thing that almost made me crap my pants...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a frickin beautiful WATERFORD crystal cigar ashtray... seriously??? this thing is a work of art and i'm super excited about it! bye-bye walmart ashtray!
> 
> Shane & Pam, i messed with the best and you whooped my ass... Thank you so much for the stellar bomb, I greatly appreciate it and I can't wait to put it all to use! Have a nice vacay and we'll see ya on vherf before too long I hope. Cheers!


Enjoy Andrew. I had alot of fun putting this one together for you. I have more ideas so don't even think about a round two.


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> well im pretty close to chicago..... but i have a blast enclosure in my backyard to open this.... wont even kill my grass... cost a pretty penny to install but insurance premiums went way down.


*Brain: *Not needed, this is a derivation of my "Mind Control" series, and is intended to cause issues INSIDE the home...

*Pinky: *Narf! No need for the frontal assault, just enlist inside help...


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Thats what she said


LOL....HAHAHA, that's what she said.....hahaha gets me every time! go figure a couple of lab rats wouldn't know where it is!


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



bazookajoe8 said:


> well looks like i needed some more room in my humi....and you are the lucky person! 9405503699300070302133


Joe, Joe, Joe...you are building a walk in...how can you "need room"?I think your just being malicious...Um, should I call Medic Smurf?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, I'm confused.....Cheesy is a Packers fan, but when he's on the warpath, he's a Viking?"

Herfabomber: "I don't get it, either....I think he needs to book a few sessions with Psychoanalyst Smurf for a little couch time."

Pinhead Jr.: "Totally...people with multiple personalities need help"


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Hey pinhead...I hear people with multiple personalities are sorta crazy...Pinney Me is getting kinda out there...don't make me break out the Pre-Menstral Smurf to set him straight...

And regarding the Viking Smurf...I couldn't find a Keystone Cop Smurf to protect and serve so I had to choose from what there was...I needed something tough to go against the Bazooka wielding Joe and there sure as hell isn't a Giant Smurf...not that a Giant would really be tougher than a Viking


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

9405503699300070565279


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> Hey pinhead...I hear people with multiple personalities are sorta crazy...Pinney Me is getting kinda out there...don't make me break out the Pre-Menstral Smurf to set him straight...
> 
> And regarding the Viking Smurf...I couldn't find a Keystone Cop Smurf to protect and serve so I had to choose from what there was...I needed something tough to go against the Bazooka wielding Joe and there sure as hell isn't a Giant Smurf...not that a Giant would really be tougher than a Viking


don't you mean a Super Bowl Champion Giant Smurf, Cheesy?

besides, if yer looking for a Smurf tough enough to go up against Bubbles..what about...










Gansta Smurf?


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> don't you mean a Super Bowl Champion Giant Smurf, Cheesy?
> 
> besides, if yer looking for a Smurf tough enough to go up against Bubbles..what about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gansta Smurf?


I hate you Pete...I just sprayed tea out my nose...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> I hate you Pete...I just sprayed tea out my nose...


yeah, so blame me for your lack of bodily control

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude..cut him some slack..he's a SmurfSquid...not only is he blue, but he's only got one testicle...wait a minute...Mr Coffee Roaster drinks tea?
hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

*Brain: *Kevin, say bye, bye to the happy home-life...

*Pinky:* Narf! this is worse then sending a nude Megan Fox in a bomb...

*Brain:* Exactly, the HWB lands tomorrow... Please note it is addressed to the Mrs...


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

hmmmmmm anticipation and confusion


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* Narf! this is worse then sending a nude Megan Fox in a bomb...


That is a bomb I'd love to see.


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Hey Peety poo...when the coffee runs out on the way home I gotta drink something...since it was 106 today I picked up a bottle of iced tea...sue me!

Speaking of coffee...I don't think you've ever tried any of my fresh roasted stuff...maybe some collateral ordinance is needed


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

106 in Gold Country?? Yeeeesh.

112 when I checked at 1pm here... I'm meeeeeeeeeeeeeeelting.


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Phase 1A

Scheduled Delivery:
Wednesday, 07/11/2012


----------



## ko4000

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



WyldKnyght said:


> Phase 1A
> 
> Scheduled Delivery:
> Wednesday, 07/11/2012


Ruh rohhhh.


----------



## ko4000

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Craig thinks he is slick. He hit me with a drop ship bomb! A few of my go-to favorites are in this sampler and some of these sticks have some very nice yello-cello. Thank you Craig!










And of course no CI drop ship bomb would be complete without a bundle of Ron Mexicos added to the cart. Thanks bud! I do appreciate it


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

nothing in usps.... did you ship ups, or fed ex?


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> nothing in usps.... did you ship ups, or fed ex?


*Brain:* USPS, it shows out for delivery... 9405503699300068809644 Medium Flat Rate...


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

stupid usps.... only bills and junk mail.


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

You guys are all nuts. I'm glad Bob and I just hit each other hard and let it stand at that. It is fun to watch though...


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Oh where oh where is my little psychopath? Awaiting one more piece, and then construction time for destruction.


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ko4000 said:


> Craig thinks he is slick. He hit me with a drop ship bomb! A few of my go-to favorites are in this sampler and some of these sticks have some very nice yello-cello. Thank you Craig!
> 
> And of course no CI drop ship bomb would be complete without a bundle of Ron Mexicos added to the cart. Thanks bud! I do appreciate it


No problem, anytime... wonder where the other one is????


----------



## jobes2007

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

So I got the final package from exprime8's mission to destroy my home and family today. And this time, I wasn't home yet again, so he bombed my mom! My poor mother called me after the flames died down, to let me know what had arrived, and she provided some pictures too.





















A nice shirt, giving me some sweet Vegas swag and my first non-cigar/pipe item I can proudly tell people was bombed to me. Also on that list was a really nice journal, which I'm going to use for my creative fiction class next semester, because it looks all "creative fictiony" (it's a word...), and some toe socks! That'll keep me warm at night, haha.

And then, of course, was a huge pile of cigars (22 I believe). Since my mom sent me the picture and knows nothing of cigars I couldn't possibly list them, but there's definitely a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro, a PDR, and a 601 Blue Label (I think) in there. From the looks of that picture I've barely tried any of those cigars and, according to my mother, my humidor is now completely filled!

Thank you Pete for running this, thanks Jose for all the awesome sticks, and thank you all Puffers for being great friends and offering me a great community to be a part of.


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> stupid usps.... only bills and junk mail.


*Brain:* Says notice left...

*Pinky:* Narf! also known as we forgot it...


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> 106 in Gold Country?? Yeeeesh.
> 
> 112 when I checked at 1pm here... I'm meeeeeeeeeeeeeeelting.


Holy Crap, where in Cali do you live???? I don't think it ever got that hot when I lived there. I'm in San Antonio TX now and it barely got over 85 today....rained all day though so it was wicked humid. Rare thing when Cali is having worse heat than TX haha


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Says notice left...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! also known as we forgot it...


How nice of them .... well hopefully another day in transit doesnt have disatrous results


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> How nice of them .... well hopefully another day in transit doesnt have disatrous results


Well you know what they say ....
Neither rain nor snow, nor sleet nor dark of night shall stay these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds but if they have to walk 2 ft to the mailbox they will leave dozens of little pieces of paper on your car about how they need like 20ft each side of the mailbox to deliver.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Pinky:* Narf! this is worse then sending a nude Megan Fox in a bomb...


Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, do something to really piss the mouse off so he'll send that naked Megan Fox bomb...."


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, do something to really piss the mouse off so he'll send that naked Megan Fox bomb *to your wife*...."


*Brain: *Fixed it for you...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Fixed it for you...


there is no Mrs Pinhead...but, if there was and you did send nekkid Megan Fox to her...that might have had interesting possibilities

Pinhead Jr.: "Settle down, you dirty old fart"


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Well you know what they say ....
> Neither rain nor snow, nor sleet nor dark of night shall stay these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds but if they have to walk 2 ft to the mailbox they will leave dozens of little pieces of paper on your car about how they need like 20ft each side of the mailbox to deliver.


Oh man, you get those too? I used to want to put spike strips out for the mailman at my last house....i hate him, the bastard ripped the flag off my mailbox one day.


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

*Brain:* We bombed our mail guy for Christmas... We get everthing delivered nicely to the box, or front door is there is a package...


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

my reg mail guy is fine... i can tell he hates the boxes, but always nicely in the mailbox or front porch... doesnt even ring the bell if he is before 10 because he knows I work nights.... and he doesnt like my puppies (they go nuts when the doorbell rings).... but lately it seems my route has been split between 3-4 different drivers,.... and today was one I'd never seen before.


----------



## Danfish98

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> Hey Peety poo...when the coffee runs out on the way home I gotta drink something...since it was 106 today I picked up a bottle of iced tea...sue me!
> 
> Speaking of coffee...I don't think you've ever tried any of my fresh roasted stuff...maybe some collateral ordinance is needed


Because Puff needs a more hyper Herfabomber. Brilliant thinking Smurfy.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> my reg mail guy is fine... i can tell he hates the boxes, but always nicely in the mailbox or front porch... doesnt even ring the bell if he is before 10 because he knows I work nights.... and he doesnt like my puppies (they go nuts when the doorbell rings).... but lately it seems my route has been split between 3-4 different drivers,.... and today was one I'd never seen before.


it's Prime Vacation Season for Postal Employees......lots of mail people take off this time of year and delivery routes are split up among other carriers, so it shouldn't surprise any of you if your mail isn't delivered by your regular guys or gals at the regular times

this Public Service Announcement has been brought to you by your resident USPS Postal Monkey..which is not the same as being a Surrender Monkey..that's the mouse:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Danfish98 said:


> Brilliant thinking Smurfy.


Pinhead Jr.: "I'll take '3 words I never thought I'd see in the same sentence' for 1000, Alex...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## ko4000

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



WyldKnyght said:


> No problem, anytime... wonder where the other one is????


Yea I wonder. USPS doing what they do I guess.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Allen, tomorrow is your day of recompense! One BOTL has been given details about your bomb and has requested that you video your reaction.

Judge Doom: By "reaction" you of course mean "decimation".

That works too...


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "I'll take '3 words I never thought I'd see in the same sentence' for 1000, Alex...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


Lemme guess...."Ain't Jr. Cute???"


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> Lemme guess...."Ain't Jr. Cute???"


Shoulda known the smurf wouldn't know anything about Jeopardy :biglaugh:


----------



## gosh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> Shoulda known the smurf wouldn't know anything about Jeopardy :biglaugh:


He heard "in the form of a question" and figured that just meant putting three question marks at the end of his statement.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Make the destruction end already! Kris managed to annihilate my home again today with a deceptive box. The contents were all sticks I've wanted to try or sticks I already love. Evidence below:




























All I know is this: Kris essentially proposed a last man standing war in his note.

So tell me this Kris, have you every received a strike in a box like this?


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Dear USPS,
I have nothing nice to say about you.


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> Dear USPS,
> I have nothing nice to say about you.


*Brain: *Grrrr. Nor do we...

*Pinky: *What do we do now?!?

*Brain: *We reship, this time via UPS...


----------



## exprime8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jobes2007 said:


> So I got the final package from exprime8's mission to destroy my home and family today. And this time, I wasn't home yet again, so he bombed my mom! My poor mother called me after the flames died down, to let me know what had arrived, and she provided some pictures too.
> 
> View attachment 39187
> View attachment 39188
> View attachment 39189
> 
> 
> A nice shirt, giving me some sweet Vegas swag and my first non-cigar/pipe item I can proudly tell people was bombed to me. Also on that list was a really nice journal, which I'm going to use for my creative fiction class next semester, because it looks all "creative fictiony" (it's a word...), and some toe socks! That'll keep me warm at night, haha.
> 
> And then, of course, was a huge pile of cigars (22 I believe). Since my mom sent me the picture and knows nothing of cigars I couldn't possibly list them, but there's definitely a 5 Vegas Gold Maduro, a PDR, and a 601 Blue Label (I think) in there. From the looks of that picture I've barely tried any of those cigars and, according to my mother, my humidor is now completely filled!
> 
> Thank you Pete for running this, thanks Jose for all the awesome sticks, and thank you all Puffers for being great friends and offering me a great community to be a part of.


First I blow up your SISTER, then your MOM!!! HAA HAA. Joey I wrote a note but somehow forgot to put in the box, anyways hope you like the cigars and the shirt, the jr stinky is a bad little ashtray, the Journal is so that you can do some cigar reviews, its a CIGAR REVIEW JOURNAL!!! Ohh and the socks, THEY ARE NOT FOR YOU, they are for your SISTER!!! haa haaa enjoy!!!


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> Dear USPS,
> I have nothing nice to say about you.


Seriously. it's been 2 weeks and my FoG bomb hasn't landed or even been updated in the tracking system


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> Seriously. it's been 2 weeks and my FoG bomb hasn't landed or even been updated in the tracking system


unless you shipped internationally I'd be giving them a call.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> Dear USPS,
> I have nothing nice to say about you.





the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Grrrr. Nor do we...
> 
> *Pinky: *What do we do now?!?
> 
> *Brain: *We reship, this time via UPS...


yaknow...rerouting a package some place else accidentally is one thing, but f%6king with my contest is just inexcusable...next Voice of the Employee survey they make me fill out I'm gonna tell 'em exactly how much I think they suck

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude..you're Postal, too...doesn't that mean you suck?"

Herfabomber: "I meant except for me.....I'm awesome"


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



gosh said:


> He heard "in the form of a question" and figured that just meant putting three question marks at the end of his statement.





hachigo said:


> Shoulda known the smurf wouldn't know anything about Jeopardy :biglaugh:


So ... I blow crap up... I'm not good at game shows...LOL


----------



## m00chness

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Dear good God Josh!

So I was pretty confident that I killed Josh (AStateJB). I think I actually did with my bomb and I was happy. Little did I know it spawned Dr. Doom. I don't like this guy. He doesn't hit hard...he plays for KEEPS
So this all started last week. I received a box at my door step one day. "Hmm, I put a wrench on my cigar spending for a while, and this looks like it came right from a cigar place". It did, courtesy of Dr Doom. 10 MUWAT!










The same ones I have been thinking of buying because I wanted to try so bad! That by itself would have been awesome but nooooooooooooooooooooo someone has to go f'kin crazy!

As I'm walking up the block I see the UPS driver so I ask him if he has a package for me. "Yep". Holy balls it is a huge box...I put a roll of paper towel next to it just to show how big it actually is.










"Good God, what the hell did this guy do to me? Welp, the notes pretty much sum it up. Very humorous, but very intimidating to be honest.










Wait...no...he...didn't!!!!!!!!!! That bastard! So I sent him a box of little monsters but inside of an "expanding foam" case I decided to make. Welp, Josh needed to show just how good of an idea it was so he decided to encase the whole dam box in foam! Holy balls talk about a taste of your own medicine!










How the hell do I get this stuff out?!?!?! Welp, only one way. CUT AROUND IT! DOH!










Halfway through and my dam knife broke! What the hell kind of foam is this? Concrete foam dude?!?!?1










Finally I start cutting out enough of the stuff. I start smelling alcohol. No joke! Josh must have heard I drink mojitos like a mad man because the bastard went and grabbed me a bottle to keep my mouth shut for quite some time. Along with that he took my wish list, bent it over and stuck his.....ego right in it. Holy crap dude, this is just unreal. A fine selection of smokes (including everyone's favorite...RON MEXICO), and a handful I haven't tried yet. Tonight I start chipping away at the bottle and the stogies.










Then, there is this package called "open last" I know this game because I play it. The last one is the "I'll teach you" lesson. Ok, here goes nothing....





































ARE>>>>YOU>>>KIDDING>>>>ME??!?!?!?! Dude, i don't even have a response for this. I have a herf-a-dor this is a god dam herf-a-country! Not only is it huge, but the custom paint and the cigars painted on are simply amazing. The pics don't do it justice. My fiance even likes it and she hates everything about cigars.

Finally, I found out Josh also has shelves for this thing in route to me (of course being a red neck he sent it already but put the attn to himself, so the post office guy knew there wasn't a Josh that lives here).

Josh, I am simply amazed at the damage you have done. I was not expecting to get rocked like this, and the cigar carrier is just a thing of beauty. In my opinion I got the luckiest out of anyone on here as far as who to get partnered up with. I gained a hell of a bomb, but more importantly a friend out of it. For someone from Arkansas, you can talk smack like a good ol' New Yorker.

Oh, and for those reading this, Josh and I agreed in the beginning we were 1 and done. No retaliation bombs, no who can do more damage bombs. That being said, I told Josh instead of breaking our agreement, he needs to give me 3 names of Puffers to bomb. He has supplied me with those 3 names (2 noobs and 1 veteran of the boards). Your destruction will be going out early next week.


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Nice work Josh!!!!!

Everything about that package says heavy duty. From the Duck Tape box, to the styrofoam, to the ordinance. Spectacular.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I'm glad you like it, Allen! I had to do something major since you blasted the hell out of me! It's funny that you used the phrase "taste of your own medicine". This was officially the first bomb in my "Taste of Your Own Medicine" series. :evil:


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

its gettin scary in here


----------



## m00chness

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



AStateJB said:


> I'm glad you like it, Allen! I had to do something major since you blasted the hell out of me! It's funny that you used the phrase "taste of your own medicine". This was officially the first bomb in my "Taste of Your Own Medicine" series. :evil:


Dude, I am seriously looking for some event or some reason to walk around with the case. As soon as the shelves come in I am just going to load it up with cigars and walk around. That thing looks so killer!


----------



## Phil from Chicago

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

bombed just dropped in chicago.. carnage to follow..


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

i was supposed to get to go fishing for the weekend but didn't get my job done so i had to stay behind...so now the only thing i can think of that will pass the time is planning part-two of my attack on the camera wielding christopher!!!! now, if only the damn USPS will do something right and get my shipment to me on time...


----------



## Phil from Chicago

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

*Blown away Version 2.0 by Vicini*

First things first let me say thank you to Pinhead for getting all this going.. Without you I wouldn't have to replace mailboxes and/or figure out what to do next with myself.

You all already saw the carnage that Vicini(Dennis) laid on me due to this Wheel of Destruction.. Alot of sticks and wonderful scotch along with some Hello Kitty gear for bowling..

BUT NOW HE DECIDES TO STRIKE WHEN I WAS LEAST EXPECTING IT!!! (BTW the mail carrier has a bet going at work that KnockedtheF*ckout is not my real last name)

Enough typing... Picture time!!
















































































All of it packed into a temporary tupperdor container until I get a new humidor as the wine cooler I bought isn't functional yet.









Dennis you outdid yourself and I truly appreciate it.. My fiance wants revenge so the plot thickens now... This isn't over...nor should it be.

Phil


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

holy moly....does that partagas come with an instruction manual???? well done. great pictures


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Awesome kitty bomb!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Pinhead: "Dude....this thing's goin' on it's third week and these guys and gals are still goin' apeshit....maybe next you should put limits on the next contest."

Herfabomber: "yeah.....right....."


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead: "Dude....this thing's goin' on it's third week and these guys and gals are still goin' apeshit....maybe next you should put limits on the next contest."
> 
> Herfabomber: "yeah.....right....."


Limits??? What the hell's the fun in that?


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead: "Dude....this thing's goin' on it's third week and these guys and gals are still goin' apeshit....maybe next you should put limits on the next contest."


Limits + Puff = Cannot Compute

I think Pinhead is the one going apeshit!


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead: "Dude....this thing's goin' on it's third week and these guys and gals are still goin' apeshit....maybe next you should put limits on the next contest."
> 
> Herfabomber: "yeah.....right....."


Is anyone going to listen????


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



WyldKnyght said:


> Is anyone going to listen????


Listen to what...? :dunno:


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



WyldKnyght said:


> Is anyone going to listen????


Huh????

Did you hear anything????


----------



## Dhughes12

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

next round. i want in. i've been building up my reinforcements in anticipation


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Phil from Chicago said:


> *Blown away Version 2.0 by Vicini*
> 
> First things first let me say thank you to Pinhead for getting all this going.. Without you I wouldn't have to replace mailboxes and/or figure out what to do next with myself.
> 
> You all already saw the carnage that Vicini(Dennis) laid on me due to this Wheel of Destruction.. Alot of sticks and wonderful scotch along with some Hello Kitty gear for bowling..
> 
> BUT NOW HE DECIDES TO STRIKE WHEN I WAS LEAST EXPECTING IT!!! (BTW the mail carrier has a bet going at work that KnockedtheF*ckout is not my real last name)
> 
> Enough typing... Picture time!!
> 
> Dennis you outdid yourself and I truly appreciate it.. My fiance wants revenge so the plot thickens now... This isn't over...nor should it be.
> 
> Phil


*Brain:* That Hello Kitty Herf-a-dor is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* That Hello Kitty Herf-a-dor is AWESOME!!!


Thank you. it's right up there with the ashtray I made Matt for all time favorite bombs or mine


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I just have one thing to say about that Hello Kitty Herfadore.... Inconceivable!


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

*Brain:* Kevin, we apologize... We underestimated your defenses, and it appears you have successfully defended yourself from the HWB...

*Pinky:* Egad Brain, we can't let that stand?!? Can we?!?

*Brain: *Of course not Pinky... And as they said in Contact "why have one, when you can have two, at twice the price"... We have the armament to replicate the HWB, and ship it in a different way to get by these new defenses...

*Pinky:* Narf! I thought that was for Shane?!?

*Brain: *Shane can wait, he knows this is all his fault... We can address that later... For now our honor is at stake... (And Mrs. Brain already made us place another order with Patrick Roger anyway...)

*Pinky:* And we have an entire weekend to build it better!!!

*Brain: *Indeed Pinky... Indeed we do...


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

hmmmmmm well picked it up from usps, they were not happy and made sure i knew that I should not be shipping bottles. But then laughed and said wow does that box smell strong ..... i said apparently it wasnt strong enough.


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> hmmmmmm well picked it up from usps, they were not happy and made sure i knew that I should not be shipping bottles. But then laughed and said wow does that box smell strong ..... i said apparently it wasnt strong enough.


*Brain:* That means the stuff from Patrick Roger is probably ruined... No worries, we'll do it again...


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

*Brain:* Part I of the new HWB has launched... 9405503699300075338113

*Pinky:* But what about part two?!?

*Brain:* That is for us to ponder this weekend...


----------



## sleepyguy5757

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

This is great, 3 wks into it and bombs are still in the air! Best cigar pron ever. op2:


----------



## gosh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

As epicly awesome as this is, I'm so glad I chose not to sign up for this. I would be flat-out broke by now in trying to one-up whoever.

This thing has gone to the realm of absolute insanity. 
Awesome.


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

damn Josh and Dennis, killer hits!


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

me:but he just keeps on swinging.....

me:its alright.....just wait it out, between rounds well catch our breath and adapt the game plan

me: longest 25 seconds ever

bell rings

me:thats what she said


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> me:but he just keeps on swinging.....
> 
> me:its alright.....just wait it out, between rounds well catch our breath and adapt the game plan
> 
> me: longest 25 seconds ever
> 
> bell rings
> 
> me:thats what she said


Uh oh... looks like Kevin really is having conversations with himself. At least I have a second personality to talk to... :lol:


----------



## mcgreggor57

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Awesome Kitty Herfador!!


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Glad everything made it safe, as for the medium rate tube....... Hmmmmm I think I may have sent you mom something that came in a box like that..,,,, lol



mrj205 said:


> Make the destruction end already! Kris managed to annihilate my home again today with a deceptive box. The contents were all sticks I've wanted to try or sticks I already love. Evidence below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is this: Kris essentially proposed a last man standing war in his note.
> 
> So tell me this Kris, have you every received a strike in a box like this?


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kdmckin said:


> as for the medium rate tube....... Hmmmmm I think I may have sent you mom something that came in a box like that..,,,, lol


You sonuvabeech. With that remark, I can't back down. I'm now officially changing my afternoon plans to revolve around, "building the craziest medium tube bomb ever". Just wait my friend. Just you wait.

:spank::spank::spank::spank:
:fish::fish::fish::fish:
:bitchslap::bitchslap::bitchslap::bitchslap:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> me:but he just keeps on swinging.....
> 
> me:its alright.....just wait it out, between rounds well catch our breath and adapt the game plan
> 
> me: longest 25 seconds ever
> 
> bell rings
> 
> me:thats what she said


Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, I'm worried about kapathy..he's talking to himself...I think he's cracking up."

Herfabomber: "nah....it's a delayed reaction to the mouse's mind-control device..it doesn't last long."

Internal mind-control device voice: "exactly what I want you to believe, Herfabomber"

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude....who's that talkin'?"

Herfabomber: "just a telemarketer, Junior..ignore him"


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> me:but he just keeps on swinging.....
> 
> me:its alright.....just wait it out, between rounds well catch our breath and adapt the game plan
> 
> me: longest 25 seconds ever
> 
> bell rings
> 
> me:thats what she said


*Brain:* Bring it... Pinky, are you pondering what I'm pondering?!?

*Pinky:* Narf! Yes, but USPS already broke it once...

*Brain:* No Pinky, we sent a second HWB today... I was talking about the FUSPS (F&%k USPS) bomb we've been prepairing... Is it ready to fire for Monday?!?

*Pinky:* Yes, but I like Kevin!!! Not that!!!

*Brain:* He should just be happy it isn't a MORB bomb...

*Pinky:* So we are starting round two?!? Sorry Kevin...


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I suppose round 2 is already underway, although my plans are not quite ready, so it appears I will have to counter punch.... hmmmm fack usps bomb..... why bother they'll prob break it prematurely. Hmmmmmm how to kill a mouse chapter 2...


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

So...the mail is in...dayummmm Joe...

I can just see you now, at home...this is joe in the planning stages of one of his bombs...






More to follow...


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Alright Joe...What gives with you bombing me on Friday the 13th...there's a theme here, I guess, because last time your package was in locker #13 at the USPS...a little scary...

So, I opened the locker and found a box...not any box, but a Medium Flat Rate Box...Dammit....it's ticking!

The good thing is I'm a pretty good ordinance disposal technician...just pretty good though, because this fokker blowed me up good!

On the top I saw this...










Now, reading into this, I see that Joe is implying that this is a top level bomb...I see he has me taken care of cap-wise...










How Freaking cool is that hat?? Four Kicks...a hat Chuck Norris could love! And then there are these...Absolutely un-freaking-believable...I can't wait to smoke these!










Not one, two, or even three Four Kicks...Eight...Eight freaking unbelievable cigars...I'm in heaven!!!

Oh, but there's more...I think these are in a Liga of their own...










Two #9's that smell so good they've got to be edible, and a UF-4 that I've been really wanting to check out...DAYUMMMM!!!

Oh, that isn't enough, there's even a Tatuaje Avion 2011...Such a pretty cigar!










Whew...oh wait, there was this unbelievable smell when I opened the big box...see I forgot to mention that in the big box were three little boxes...what you've seen so far was just in two boxes...the third box, the one that smelled so good...that was PIPE BACCY! I'm sooooo gone on that slippery slope...this little box inspired me to light up my 'cob tonight, in fact...take a look-see..










So, once again, Joe blew up the Smurf...It's getting to be a theme...Well, check out the package in all it's glory...










Joe, you are the BOMB!!! Thank you, so much, for being such a generous BOTL! I don't deserve it, but I will enjoy all of it! Now...I have an idea....


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Soon....soon my little friend will be free....


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Rambo smurf! HAHAHAHA.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I'd be careful if I were you, Bubbles..you might get Jokey Smurf mad...and when that happens, he turns into...










HULK SMURF SMASH BUBBLES!!!!!!


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

rambo, hulk, whatever


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Maybe I should send Vanity Smurf over to spruce up your new humidor...


----------



## foster0724

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Just got back from vacation and can't believe Ian and Kevin are still going at it.


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



foster0724 said:


> Just got back from vacation and can't believe Ian and Kevin are *just starting*.


*Brain:* Fixed it for you...


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

chocolate landed.... a little melty but salvagable... no pics because they were immediately confiscated by the mrs.


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> chocolate landed.... a little melty but salvagable... no pics because they were immediately confiscated by the mrs.


*Brain:* I really hate USPS right now...


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I really hate USPS right now...


I'm all for slaughtering them all right now.
I sent my FoG bomb 6/26 and it still hasn't landed. called them and they said they don't know where it is and with no insurance on it they can't do anything.


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> I'm all for slaughtering them all right now.
> I sent my FoG bomb 6/26 and it still hasn't landed. called them and they said they don't know where it is and with no insurance on it they can't do anything.


*Brain:* Yup, they broke the first one, and melted the other... That's 5 e'ff ups in the past 2 months...


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I really hate USPS right now...


its been 95-105 everyday here for the past 2 weeks.... i put the chocolate on blue ice and in a lunchbag cooler for a few hours and it re-solidified... doesn't look pretty but the mrs says they still taste amazing... she's at like an 80/20 split between like and dislike, in other words she liked them all but the orange one... she even said the orange one was good just not compared to the others.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

still wanna see pics of them.....doesn't she know the rules?..pics first, then consumption


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> still wanna see pics of them.....doesn't she know the rules?..pics first, then consumption


*Brain:* That was the whole point to the HWB, Kevin has no control...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> I'm all for slaughtering them all right now.
> I sent my FoG bomb 6/26 and it still hasn't landed. called them and they said they don't know where it is and with no insurance on it they can't do anything.


well..all of 'em except me...I could give ya a list if ya want to get started



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* That was the whole point to the HWB, Kevin has no control...


well, duh......he is married after all.....but at least some of you knuckleheads take a pic of the bottles you get even if you take a nip from it....

Pinhead Jr.: "what about all them bottles the Texans sent you?"

Herfabomber: "I posted pics when I got 'em, first"


----------



## Phil from Chicago

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

tic toc tic toc tic toc tic toc


----------



## ko4000

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

After a long and arduous journey the wheel of destruction bomb that Craig sent out last month has arrived. Pretty little packaging was a pain to get through (Im guessing so lazy Customs Agents wont bother messing with it?) First thing I pull out is the note, he calls me out for criticizing kah-nay-dia and then wishes me well in surviving this "small" explosion. Yea okay, there is nothing "small" about a bomb that includes a RA EL 2011. Thanks a bunch Craig, much appreciated.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Nice hit kahnaydian!


----------



## WyldKnyght

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ko4000 said:


> After a long and arduous journey the wheel of destruction bomb that Craig sent out last month has arrived. Pretty little packaging was a pain to get through (Im guessing so lazy Customs Agents wont bother messing with it?) First thing I pull out is the note, he calls me out for criticizing kah-nay-dia and then wishes me well in surviving this "small" explosion. Yea okay, there is nothing "small" about a bomb that includes a RA EL 2011. Thanks a bunch Craig, much appreciated.


Glad is finally arrived safe... Enjoy!!!


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

ok so here is the HWB ...well part of it ....

it is a 5X5 patrick rogers chocolate assortment..... and the brain decided it would be fun to remove the page that said what they are....
orange liquor
chocolate cake
one with crunchy crispy (her fave)
and a dark milk chocolate


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Excellent hit Craig. That RA EL looks like a doozy.

Kevin, those chocolates look :dr How were you finally able to pry them away from your wife? Did you wait until the insulin spike hit and knocked her unconscious?


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> ok so here is the HWB ...well part of it ....
> 
> it is a 5X5 patrick rogers chocolate assortment..... and the brain decided it would be fun to remove the page that said what they are....
> orange liquor
> chocolate cake
> one with crunchy crispy (her fave)
> and a dark milk chocolate


*Brain: *Grrrr..... I hate USPS right now... Thanks for trying to save them...


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

hey its all about how they taste not how they look... and mel says chill out.. they got here and shes gonna eat them, and enjoy every single one.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> hey its all about how they taste not how they look... and mel says chill out.. they got here and shes gonna eat them, and enjoy every single one.


that one on the bottom looks like a single oneound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> that one on the bottom looks like a single oneound:ound:ound:ound:


I ALWAYS KNEW the usps guys laughed heir asses off when they mess up pur packages!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> I ALWAYS KNEW the usps guys laughed heir asses off when they mess up pur packages!


the USPS didn't mess up the package....a 100+ degree heat wave did that

damaged packages don't make me laugh, Sweaterboy..now, what does make me laugh is when a certain wiseass from California has to relocate after I destroy the city he lives in..assuming he survives..

now THAT'S FUNNY:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> the USPS didn't mess up the package....a 100+ degree heat wave did that
> 
> damaged packages don't make me laugh, Sweaterboy..now, what does make me laugh is when a certain wiseass from California has to relocate after I destroy the city he lives in..assuming he survives..
> 
> now THAT'S FUNNY:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


Good point Pinhead, and your right, that jokeysmurf guy is a real wiseass, hit'em hard bro!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> Good point Pinhead, and your right, that jokeysmurf guy is a real wiseass, hit'em hard bro!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


What did I do???


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> What did I do???


What didn't you do???


----------



## HugSeal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> What did I do???


I got an overflowerror trying to type that out. Would make more sense to ask what you didn't do.

EDIT: Arghh, too slow. I blame the ping from over here


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> What did I do???


Pinhead Jr.: "chillax, Blue Man Squid....yer not the only wiseass in Cali.....Sweaterboy is just messin' with ya..."


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

whew! I'm still recovering from that damn bazooka guy


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: "chillax, Blue Man Squid....yer not the only wiseass in Cali.....Sweaterboy is just messin' with ya..."


yea smurfy, theres lots of wiseasses in Cali....I thought pinhead was referring to you but he must have meant SoCalocMatt, or maybe Vicini, possibly Jessica, and there's always Darrel. Sometimes its difficult to get inside his head, with those pins and all


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> yea smurfy, theres lots of wiseasses in Cali....I thought pinhead was referring to you but he must have meant SoCalocMatt, or maybe Vicini, possibly Jessica, and there's always Darrel. Sometimes its difficult to get inside his head, with those pins and all


Wait!...what?


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Better to be a wiseass then a dumb ass. Right Phil?


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



DarrelMorris said:


> Wait!...what?


My ears were burning, did someone just call me a wiseass??


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> My ears were burning, did someone just call me a wiseass??


yes, pinhead did


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> My ears were burning, did someone just call me a wiseass??


Yep, I think so!!!


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

The audacity...you should bomb him...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> My ears were burning, did someone just call me a wiseass??


yeah...Sweaterboy did



sweater88 said:


> yes, pinhead did


nuh-uhhhhhhhhhh



Hannibal said:


> Yep, I think so!!!


yep..it was Sweaterboy



Packerjh said:


> The audacity...you should bomb him...


yeah, you should bomb Sweaterboy...he's gotten arrogant ever since he managed to survive that attack from Zilla...and the mouse


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> yeah, you should bomb Sweaterboy*...he's gotten arrogant *ever since he managed to survive that attack from Zilla...and the mouse


your use of the word "gotten" implies I never was


----------



## Phil from Chicago

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> Better to be a wiseass then a dumb ass. Right Phil?


fortify while you can.. The fiance is taking part in this next wave


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> your use of the word "gotten" implies I never was


you're right..I should've said "more" arrogant

and you should still be bombed


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Phil from Chicago said:


> fortify while you can.. The fiance is taking part in this next wave


that ain't good...that's just giving Evil Hello Kitty more catnip


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> you're right..I should've said "more" arrogant
> 
> and you should still be bombed


one more bomb for me means yet another cooler, unless I clear some space, which has me thinking, I need to do that anyway. I've got some stuff on the way and I have no room for it.......not gonna say who I feel like targeting, but another "jamaica blue" bomb may in order.....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



sweater88 said:


> one more bomb for me means yet another cooler, unless I clear some space, which has me thinking, I need to do that anyway. I've got some stuff on the way and I have no room for it.......not gonna say who I feel like targeting, but another "jamaica blue" bomb may in order.....


oh, for the love of......

yaknow..it's times like these when we should all be grateful that Ron is a member of this community and is a forward-thinking genius...once again, he has shown us a clear path to deal with being bombed...whenever one of us bombs him, he simply bombs a bunch of Noobs

you wanna clear some space....bomb some Noobs, whydontcha


----------



## Josh Lucky 13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> oh, for the love of......
> 
> yaknow..it's times like these when we should all be grateful that Ron is a member of this community and is a forward-thinking genius...once again, he has shown us a clear path to deal with being bombed...whenever one of us bombs him, he simply bombs a bunch of Noobs
> 
> you wanna clear some space....bomb some Noobs, whydontcha


but Ron didnt kick a hornets nest with his crazy wheel of never ending bombs did he?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> but Ron didnt kick a hornets nest with his crazy wheel of never ending bombs did he?


no....but he does have a roommate named Zilla..ever heard of him?

I know Sweaterboy has:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> no....but he does have a roommate named Zilla..ever heard of him?
> 
> I know Sweaterboy has:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


indeed


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

So has this crazy thing wound down or are there still bombs in the air?


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> So has this crazy thing wound down or are there still bombs in the air?


i dont think this will ever end completely.... this is merely the eye of the storm and crazy puffers re-stock, and plan.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> i dont think this will ever end completely.... this is merely the eye of the storm and crazy puffers re-stock, and plan.


I'm gonna have to agree with Kev on this one....I think some pretty good rivalries have been created from this contest and a good rivalry can make for lots of entertainment on Puff for a long time coming.


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

What he said...plan plan plan... Plot plot plot... Soon...a plan is forming...buwahahaha!


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Kris, you can blame all these bastages for the latest installment of "Kill Kris McTexas". I'd encourage you to read the note I sent carefully, as it has instructions on how to end your ongoing suffering. Also, open the smaller one first... :mischief:

9405 5036 9930 0085 6870 03
9405 5036 9930 0085 6871 02



hachigo said:


> So has this crazy thing wound down or are there still bombs in the air?





kapathy said:


> i dont think this will ever end completely.... this is merely the eye of the storm and crazy puffers re-stock, and plan.





ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'm gonna have to agree with Kev on this one....I think some pretty good rivalries have been created from this contest and a good rivalry can make for lots of entertainment on Puff for a long time coming.





Packerjh said:


> What he said...plan plan plan... Plot plot plot... Soon...a plan is forming...buwahahaha!


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

great....... :behindsofa:



mrj205 said:


> Kris, you can blame all these bastages for the latest installment of "Kill Kris McTexas". I'd encourage you to read the note I sent carefully, as it has instructions on how to end your ongoing suffering. Also, open the smaller one first... :mischief:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0085 6870 03
> 9405 5036 9930 0085 6871 02


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'm gonna have to agree with Kev on this one....I think some pretty good rivalries have been created from this contest and a good rivalry can make for lots of entertainment on Puff for a long time coming.


+1............................ Cory is dead set on making sure I end up sufering every other week.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kdmckin said:


> +1............................ Cory is dead set on making sure I end up sufering every other week.


You could make it end...



mrj205 said:


> I'd encourage you to read the note I sent carefully, as it has instructions on how to end your ongoing suffering.


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



mrj205 said:


> You could make it end...


But what's the fun in that??? :lol:


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



AStateJB said:


> But what's the fun in that??? :lol:


Wait until you see what he has to do to make it stop...


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

its all fun an games until someone loses a house......


AStateJB said:


> But what's the fun in that??? :lol:


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Oh man...I can't wait until I get a chance to go to ____________ and pick up _________ so I can bomb the ever loving crap outta joe and his new walkin...my skitzophrenia is really kicking in... I wonder what obscure Smurf is knocking on the inside of my skull bone....buwahahaha


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



mrj205 said:


> Kris, you can blame all these bastages for the latest installment of "Kill Kris McTexas". I'd encourage you to read the note I sent carefully, as it has instructions on how to end your ongoing suffering. Also, open the smaller one first... :mischief:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0085 6870 03
> 9405 5036 9930 0085 6871 02


Thank you Cory. That's the way! :evil:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> Oh man...I can't wait until I get a chance to go to ____________ and pick up _________ so I can bomb the ever loving crap outta joe and his new walkin...my skitzophrenia is really kicking in... I wonder what obscure Smurf is knocking on the inside of my skull bone....buwahahaha


must be Sybil Smurf

Pinhead Jr.: "yeah, or 'not a spelling bee champion' Smurf......AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Just a thought here. Re-spin the wheel on 8-1


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> Just a thought here. Re-spin the wheel on 11-1


Fixed it

Have some moose hunting to do, as well as finish some destruction of CA.


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> Just a thought here. Re-spin the wheel on 8-1


+1 or maybe 8-5....i'll be on vacation that whole week and couldn't possibly live with myself if i missed out on round two of this madness!!!! which reminds me 9405 5036 9930 0087 3521 90


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


> +1 or maybe 8-5....i'll be on vacation that whole week and couldn't possibly live with myself if i missed out on round two of this madness!!!! which reminds me 9405 5036 9930 0087 3521 90


Oh HELL! I thought you had forgotten. Assuming you're still planning on raping my mailbox otherwise disregard this whole rant! My goodies landed Saturday so....


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

now don't I feel silly.....I bought and printed the shipping label, then realized i've got way too much to cram into a small flat rate, so I had to get them to refund the postage and dug out a medium rate box...now that measly little bomb looks so inadequate inside that huge box so back to the drawing board..... new dc to follow


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

you guys ever notice that sometimes it's almost as much fun building the bomb as seeing it explode upon impact?? Just saying...


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

the most fun is the anticipation...........:angel:


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

The little blue man makes a good point......what I love is the planning. I can sit around thinking all day trying to figure it out, then when I'm least expecting it the perfect idea pops into my head and everything just falls into place from there....









Take this little fella for instance....what was supposed to be just a normal small flat rate bomb all the sudden evolved. I had a few sticks picked out and even printed the shipping label, when out of nowhere, brilliance invaded my brain (or maybe that was the Manhattan) and I ended up at the store trying to rush to get everything together before they closed...

new DC for Nikonnut: 9405903699300068630253


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


> The little blue man makes a good point......what I love is the planning. I can sit around thinking all day trying to figure it out, then when I'm least expecting it the perfect idea pops into my head and everything just falls into place from there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take this little fella for instance....what was supposed to be just a normal small flat rate bomb all the sudden evolved. I had a few sticks picked out and even printed the shipping label, when out of nowhere, brilliance invaded my brain (or maybe that was the Manhattan) and I ended up at the store trying to rush to get everything together before they closed...
> 
> new DC for Nikonnut: 9405903699300068630253


I know exactly how you feel about bombing, Brady....sometimes I'll wait to bomb someone and just put a target on the back burner until I get a flash of inspiration that makes me say "yup.....that'll work" and then I have to do it or else it nags me until it's done.


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


> The little blue man makes a good point......what I love is the planning. I can sit around thinking all day trying to figure it out, then when I'm least expecting it the perfect idea pops into my head and everything just falls into place from there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take this little fella for instance....what was supposed to be just a normal small flat rate bomb all the sudden evolved. I had a few sticks picked out and even printed the shipping label, when out of nowhere, brilliance invaded my brain (or maybe that was the Manhattan) and I ended up at the store trying to rush to get everything together before they closed...
> 
> new DC for Nikonnut: 9405903699300068630253


OH COME ON! What did I do to you? Oh, yeah. Now I remember....eep: Bring it!


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> I know exactly how you feel about bombing, Brady....sometimes I'll wait to bomb someone and just put a target on the back burner until I get a flash of inspiration that makes me say "yup.....that'll work" and then I have to do it or else it nags me until it's done.


Pete,
But what about fate? I mean, there you are, minding your own business, when the B&M guys digs around and pulls out his last Opus X Fobidden 13 2013 Keeper of the Flame. You think, hmmm, Brady wants an Opus X, his new baby girl is coming, and will be here in late 2012 (close to 2013). What are you gonna do? Say Nah, I'll pass? Well that's what I did. Yep, exactly what I did....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



nikonnut said:


> Pete,
> But what about fate? I mean, there you are, minding your own business, when the B&M guys digs around and pulls out his last Opus X Fobidden 13 2013 Keeper of the Flame. You think, hmmm, Brady wants an Opus X, his new baby girl is coming, and will be here in late 2012 (close to 2013). What are you gonna do? Say Nah, I'll pass? Well that's what I did. Yep, exactly what I did....


you don't have to tell me about Fate, Christopher..after all, wasn't it Fate that put the two of you together in this contest?

I know you passed on that OpusX Forbidden 13 Keeper of the Flame 2013, which wasn't supposed to be there but was just out of sheer coincidence, knowing that Brady wants one....yup..that's exactly what you did.


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Building the bomb is my favorite part. Always a good time looking for random hello kitty stuff to fit a target's interest.


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> Building the bomb is my favorite part. Always a good time looking for random hello kitty stuff to fit a target's interest.


That's hella funny Dennis...I was shopping online and saw a bunch of HK stuff...totally thought of you (in the good, hetero way)...


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> totally thought of you (in the good, hetero way)...


uuhh huh sure you did smurfette!!!!


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Yes, looking for stuff to include in bombs is one of the best parts of putting one together and destroying some BOTL/SOTL mailbox



ouirknotamuzd said:


> I know exactly how you feel about bombing, Brady....sometimes I'll wait to bomb someone and just put a target on the back burner until I get a flash of inspiration that makes me say "yup.....that'll work" and then I have to do it or else it nags me until it's done.


isn't there a statute of limitations on bombing once a target is selected?


----------



## DarrelMorris

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> isn't there a statute of limitations on bombing once a target is selected?


Nope. None whatsoever. After all, revenge is a dish best served cold.


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



DarrelMorris said:


> Nope. None whatsoever. After all, revenge is a dish best served cold.


Stay out of this Darrel. There's a reason for a statute of limitation here.

Speaking of revenge though; Jeff I saw a dc with your name attached to it earlier. Seems to have been misplaced, but I'll find it.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Looks like the fun begins this afternoon Kris!!!

9405503699300085687003
Priority Mail®
Delivered
July 26, 2012, 10:19 am
FORT WORTH, TX 76179

9405503699300085687102
Priority Mail®
Delivered
July 26, 2012, 10:18 am
FORT WORTH, TX 76179



kdmckin said:


> +1............................ Cory is dead set on making sure I end up sufering every other week.


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Cory....... I dont know if i should thank you or find some way to Kill you....... Pics to follow.....



mrj205 said:


> Looks like the fun begins this afternoon Kris!!!
> 
> 9405503699300085687003
> Priority Mail®
> Delivered
> July 26, 2012, 10:19 am
> FORT WORTH, TX 76179
> 
> 9405503699300085687102
> Priority Mail®
> Delivered
> July 26, 2012, 10:18 am
> FORT WORTH, TX 76179


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Precisely the reaction I was looking for... :evil:



kdmckin said:


> Cory....... I dont know weather to thank you or find some way to Kill you....... Pics to follow.....


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

LIke I said before....... I dont know if I should Thank Him or Kill Him..... Here is What I found on my door step today....








This looks painful...Okay he said open the small on first.... Here we go...
















































And here is the Note....









More to follow in next post.....


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

And now on to the Tube...








Wow this looks interesting..... so apartly Cory wants me to play Golf...... I'm going to be the coolist dad at the local Putt-Putt :banana:
And wow what an awesome ash tray, I've had this guy in my cart a few times but never pulled the triger. That 85th is one hell of a smoke, cory you are one crazy SOB.......And that brings us to the Coffin in the back INDIO CHIEF:noidea: I'll let the next not explain this one...








So what do you think fellow bombers.... Smoke it and end it, or throw it back at him and run lol.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Yes, looking for stuff to include in bombs is one of the best parts of putting one together and destroying some BOTL/SOTL mailbox
> 
> isn't there a statute of limitations on bombing once a target is selected?


ummmmmmmmmmmmmm...nope....Revenge is a cruel mistress and sometimes it can take years to serve her properly....look at the "Kill Bill" movies, or any martial arts film.....


----------



## Goldstein

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

AWESOME bomb! Take the challenge! It will only take 16-18 hours to smoke. You should get 4 rounds of golf in durin the smoke.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kdmckin said:


> And now on to the Tube...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this looks interesting..... so apartly Cory wants me to play Golf...... I'm going to be the coolist dad at the local Putt-Putt :banana:
> And wow what an awesome ash tray, I've had this guy in my cart a few times but never pulled the triger. That 85th is one hell of a smoke, cory you are one crazy SOB.......And that brings us to the Coffin in the back INDIO CHIEF:noidea: I'll let the next not explain this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think fellow bombers.... Smoke it and end it, or throw it back at him and run lol.


genius...sheer, unadulterated evil genius

brilliant job, Cory....bump for you, Sir

Kris....I'm not a lawyer or nothin', but there's nothing in Cory's note that says you have to smoke that monster in one sitting....

Pinhead Jr.: "yeah..besides, he said you had to smoke it.....the note didn't say anything about nubbing it:

Herfabomber: "good point, Junior"

Pinhead Jr.: "yeah, well...the Devil is in the details, yaknow"

go for it, Kris...take the challenge


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Stay out of this Darrel. There's a reason for a statute of limitation here.
> 
> Speaking of revenge though; Jeff I saw a dc with your name attached to it earlier. Seems to have been misplaced, but I'll find it.


Statute of limitations?????? Yeah right!!!! Not going to happen Brother!!!

Wait, what is this blasphemy you speak of???????


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

That is amazing Cory! I tried to give you RG but I had to spread it around. One hell of a bomb!


----------



## Danfish98

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> That is amazing Cory! I tried to give you RG but I had to spread it around. One hell of a bomb!


I got him for you. I think this is my favorite Wheel of Destruction bomb yet!


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

One word...HILARIOUS!!!:lol:


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

So Kris, do you have the [email protected] to make the challenge? I'm already bidding on some cbid gems just for you... :mischief:

Thanks for the RG gentleman. I thought I'd bump this challenge up a notch...


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Kris....waiting on the picture of that chief burning alive!


----------



## exprime8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

this is just evil!!! hey corey, now this is a good one!!! Kriss now think about it, smoke a 6 hour long cigar or get bombed 120 crappy sticks. hummm what to do, what to do?!?!?!?


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

So how long do I have to complete?


mrj205 said:


> So Kris, do you have the [email protected] to make the challenge? I'm already bidding on some cbid gems just for you... :mischief:
> 
> Thanks for the RG gentleman. I thought I'd bump this challenge up a notch...


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I wouldn't recommend chiefing that Chief down too quickly. You might hurt yourself. As for how long to decide on the challenge, say two weeks-ish...

You yourself pointed out that's my time cycle...good luck! :biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:



kdmckin said:


> So how long do I have to complete?


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Better work up that courage quick Kris :rotfl:


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

psst Jeff....I found it 9405 5036 9930 0088 6181 89


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I'm not too sure how this works, but m00ch hit me with a bomb via the "wheel of destruction" and apparently AStateJB gave him my name. So am I given a target from this tread now to forward on the destruction?

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/313937-infamous-cock-bomber.html


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



BaconStrips said:


> So am I given a target from this tread now to forward on the destruction?


Sure... Your target iiiiiiiiissss...... M00CHNESS! 

OR

Do what we were doing and pay it forward to another deserving BOTL. :thumb:


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Well, 
Brady gave me fair warning that bomb #2 was inbound and promptly high tailed it out of state. Coincidence? I think not...but I digress. He was kind enough to give me a DC# so I could see when the house would blow up. July 30th was my doomsday so I figured I had one weekend left on this earth. WRONG! The package shows up 2 days early (Pete, have you been meddling with the USPS tracking system?) and flattens well...everything! Gonna be sleeping in the car it seems. After digging through the rubble I find the cause of my demise.









(The FFPs are for scale as I was EXPECTING that package)

Well, nothing to do but tear open the box (which is sloshing suspisously). Inside I found all kinds of wonderful goodies!

First up was the required note 










Tis' true that a Hog is our mascot and I actually can;t grill "worth a damn" but I'm gonna give it a go! :tu On to the grillin' goodies!

First up is the "cause" of the sloshing! That would be Claude's Hickory Barbeque Meat Marinade directly from El Paso, Texas so you know its GOOD!










and an awesome rib rack for proper meat management (wait...what?)










As Brady so correctly surmises, you can't have a cookout without smores so he hooked me up with the campfire free version 










I'm not sure if it will taste like a s'more either but it's chocolate so I'm not worried 

Lastly, hidden in the rib rack with the chocolate were some amazing sticks!
Check 'em out!










Amazing sticks all! and I have yet to try any of them! 
A Cu-Avana Punisher Tubo ( I am very afraid!)
A Padilla Cazadore
A Tatuaje La Casita Criolla (An American puro? I'm beyond intrigued!  )
An EP Carrillo 
An Ambos Mudos Semilla Sumatra (Another Tatuaje! YUM!)
And...
3 Diesel Unholy Cocktails (I really can't wait to try these bad boys)

Brady.... I am blown away by your generosity, brother! Thank you so much! I know you are on vacation and internet-less ATM but when you see this know you made my day! Thank you so much, brother! I know we are gonna beat down a nOOb when you get back but I have one more "little" package to send you so... :evil:


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Nice bomb, Brady! Great smokes there! Chris, you're in for a treat with that La Casita Criolla.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

That two week window may be getting shorter Kris. I won this auction just for you... :evil:

Fighting Cock Robusto (20) (#1306419) - CigarBid.com



kdmckin said:


> So how long do I have to complete?


----------



## Mr.Cam

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



nikonnut said:


> Well,
> Brady gave me fair warning that bomb #2 was inbound and promptly high tailed it out of state. Coincidence? I think not...but I digress. He was kind enough to give me a DC# so I could see when the house would blow up. July 30th was my doomsday so I figured I had one weekend left on this earth. WRONG! The package shows up 2 days early (Pete, have you been meddling with the USPS tracking system?) and flattens well...everything! Gonna be sleeping in the car it seems. After digging through the rubble I find the cause of my demise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The FFPs are for scale as I was EXPECTING that package)
> 
> Well, nothing to do but tear open the box (which is sloshing suspisously). Inside I found all kinds of wonderful goodies!
> 
> First up was the required note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tis' true that a Hog is our mascot and I actually can;t grill "worth a damn" but I'm gonna give it a go! :tu On to the grillin' goodies!
> 
> First up is the "cause" of the sloshing! That would be Claude's Hickory Barbeque Meat Marinade directly from El Paso, Texas so you know its GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an awesome rib rack for proper meat management (wait...what?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Brady so correctly surmises, you can't have a cookout without smores so he hooked me up with the campfire free version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it will taste like a s'more either but it's chocolate so I'm not worried
> 
> Lastly, hidden in the rib rack with the chocolate were some amazing sticks!
> Check 'em out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing sticks all! and I have yet to try any of them!
> A Cu-Avana Punisher Tubo ( I am very afraid!)
> A Padilla Cazadore
> A Tatuaje La Casita Criolla (An American puro? I'm beyond intrigued!  )
> An EP Carrillo
> An Ambos Mudos Semilla Sumatra (Another Tatuaje! YUM!)
> And...
> 3 Diesel Unholy Cocktails (I really can't wait to try these bad boys)
> 
> Brady.... I am blown away by your generosity, brother! Thank you so much! I know you are on vacation and internet-less ATM but when you see this know you made my day! Thank you so much, brother! I know we are gonna beat down a nOOb when you get back but I have one more "little" package to send you so... :evil:


Enjoy that spicy punisher, your lips will burn just a little bit.


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



AStateJB said:


> Sure... Your target iiiiiiiiissss...... M00CHNESS!
> 
> OR
> 
> Do what we were doing and pay it forward to another deserving BOTL. :thumb:


Ill do Both. LOL


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



mrj205 said:


> That two week window may be getting shorter Kris. I won this auction just for you... :evil:
> 
> Fighting Cock Robusto (20) (#1306419) - CigarBid.com


Calm down Cockhead Sunday! Sunday! Sunday!!!


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Hmmmm...punishers are good!


----------



## smokin3000gt

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

wow.. this thing is _still_ going? This thread should be closed for everyone's safety!:drama:


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



smokin3000gt said:


> wow.. this thing is _still_ going? This thread should be closed for everyone's safety!:drama:


Not while I'm still in the lab!!!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



BaconStrips said:


> I'm not too sure how this works, but m00ch hit me with a bomb via the "wheel of destruction" and apparently AStateJB gave him my name. So am I given a target from this tread now to forward on the destruction?
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/313937-infamous-cock-bomber.html


well, Kevin...since this is basically a new venue in Destruction, there's no precedent for how to deal with this kind of treachery....but, if it helps....since I was also bombed by the Mooch at the behest of AStateJB vis a vis this contest, it's my intention to obliterate them both into nonexistence...you might want to follow suit to teach others what may happen if they try this again in future contests

or, you can do whatever works for you


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



nikonnut said:


> Well,
> Brady gave me fair warning that bomb #2 was inbound and promptly high tailed it out of state. Coincidence? I think not...but I digress. He was kind enough to give me a DC# so I could see when the house would blow up. July 30th was my doomsday so I figured I had one weekend left on this earth. WRONG! The package shows up 2 days early (Pete, have you been meddling with the USPS tracking system?) and flattens well...everything! Gonna be sleeping in the car it seems. After digging through the rubble I find the cause of my demise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The FFPs are for scale as I was EXPECTING that package)
> 
> Well, nothing to do but tear open the box (which is sloshing suspisously). Inside I found all kinds of wonderful goodies!
> 
> First up was the required note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tis' true that a Hog is our mascot and I actually can;t grill "worth a damn" but I'm gonna give it a go! :tu On to the grillin' goodies!
> 
> First up is the "cause" of the sloshing! That would be Claude's Hickory Barbeque Meat Marinade directly from El Paso, Texas so you know its GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an awesome rib rack for proper meat management (wait...what?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Brady so correctly surmises, you can't have a cookout without smores so he hooked me up with the campfire free version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it will taste like a s'more either but it's chocolate so I'm not worried
> 
> Lastly, hidden in the rib rack with the chocolate were some amazing sticks!
> Check 'em out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing sticks all! and I have yet to try any of them!
> A Cu-Avana Punisher Tubo ( I am very afraid!)
> A Padilla Cazadore
> A Tatuaje La Casita Criolla (An American puro? I'm beyond intrigued!  )
> An EP Carrillo
> An Ambos Mudos Semilla Sumatra (Another Tatuaje! YUM!)
> And...
> 3 Diesel Unholy Cocktails (I really can't wait to try these bad boys)
> 
> Brady.... I am blown away by your generosity, brother! Thank you so much! I know you are on vacation and internet-less ATM but when you see this know you made my day! Thank you so much, brother! I know we are gonna beat down a nOOb when you get back but I have one more "little" package to send you so... :evil:


the Tat La Casita Criollo is made entirely of Connecticut Broadleaf tobacco, Chris....that's why Brady called it an american puro


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Okay, she's lit...... Only flavor is a sour hay??? This is gana be painful.... Pics/review tomorrow......



mrj205 said:


> That two week window may be getting shorter Kris. I won this auction just for you... :evil:
> 
> Fighting Cock Robusto (20) (#1306419) - CigarBid.com


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Excellent. Let's see how you do...



kdmckin said:


> Okay, she's lit...... Only flavor is a sour hay??? This is gana be painful.... Pics/review tomorrow......


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Just poured a jack and coke to ease the pain.


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

smoke it...smoke it....smoke it...You can do it! I think...


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

u


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kdmckin said:


> Just poured a jack and coke to ease the pain.


pour it over the cigar, Kris...it can't hurtound:


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

How far into are you? 1/15th? Epic. :rofl:



kdmckin said:


> u


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

He's 6" in...just finishing the first third....LOL


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



mrj205 said:


> How far into are you? 1/15th? Epic. :rofl:


Just moved to jack on the rocks...... The crocked ass burn line is at 14 inches at the lowest part.


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I can't wait for the pictures and review!


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

You can do it, Kris!


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Got it to 9"....... 2:45 min I'm done...... Gana die.......:rapture:


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

WTG Kris...Now I think you're ready for the Ronny Mexico marathon challenge....


----------



## exprime8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kdmckin said:


> Got it to 9"....... 2:45 min I'm done...... Gana die.......:rapture:


nice... way to go... if you ever want another chief, just let me know!!!


----------



## tatubom1

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

that is not a good sign for the one that is sitting in my coolidor right now


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Here's the Proof..... I'll Start by saying this was the worst experiance I've ever had smoking a cigar....

Pre Light:
Wrapper has mutiple cracks in it, very hard and firm pack. I used the end of a Tat tubo to punch cut it.
Semi tight draw.


















Burn:
It took 4-5 strong drags to get a small amount of smoke out of the end, the flavor was awful like grass soaked in stale lemon juices. No real flavor change to speak of..... just more of that wonderful sour grass taste. The smell off the foot was something like a grassfire. at the 10-11 inch point it started to fill up with tar so bad that the draw became damn near impossible and very bitter on the mouth. If you did have one and wanted to smoke it my only sugustion would be to let it dry out for 2 weeks then cut it in half.


































Smoke time 2:45


















Still taste it in my mouth 12 hours later.....


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Way to man up Kris. +RG for you.

Sucks you have to throw that Tat tube away now ound:

ETA: Apparently I already gave you too much RG recently and need to spread it around. I'm sure one of these other nice brothers will hit you.


----------



## exprime8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

now you gotta try the maduro version...


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



hachigo said:


> Way to man up Kris. +RG for you.
> 
> Sucks you have to throw that Tat tube away now ound:
> 
> ETA: Apparently I already gave you too much RG recently and need to spread it around. I'm sure one of these other nice brothers will hit you.


Got him! Thanks for the pics. That looks like quite an experience... lol


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Well done Kris. Well done. Obviously you were quite determined to make the nonsense cease. You committed to the challenge, and as a result I will stop harassing your mailbox, at least as far as the wheel of destruction is concerned...

How bad does your garage smell??? u:biglaugh:

RG for you kind sir...well played. [EDIT] Someone please give this brave soul some RG, as I currently cannot.


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

god, that is awesome Kris. I tried to RG you also, but i guess I hit you recently... or i'm not giving enough out these days... get ya on the flipside!


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I got him as well, that's AWESOME. You're a great sport, Kris!


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Thanks For the Bump Guys..... This was hard but I'm Glad its all over..... For Now.........


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I just want to make sure this gets saved into the Puff chronicles forever:










I'll bet the house m00chness took this the wrong way, just as I did... :biglaugh:


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



mrj205 said:


> I just want to make sure this gets saved into the Puff chronicles forever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet the house m00chness took this the wrong way, just as I did... :biglaugh:


So apparently the grim reaper is well hung and enjoys a good bj? :dunno: :lol:


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Well I guess I walked right in to that one..... lol



AStateJB said:


> So apparently the grim reaper is well hung and enjoys a good bj? :dunno: :lol:


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kdmckin said:


> Well I guess I walked right in to that one..... lol


With an open mouth apparently...


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmm...nope....Revenge is a cruel mistress and sometimes it can take years to serve her properly....look at the "Kill Bill" movies, or any martial arts film.....


Well then. Have fun getting revenge on all those poor Texans.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> Well then. Have fun getting revenge on all those poor Texans.


and you too, of course:biggrin:


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Hey guys! Come join The Ninja's "Blatant Ripoff of The Herfabomber's Wheel of Destruction Bomb Contest" Contest! (I let Pete name it.)

Link in my sig! HAHA!!

:biglaugh:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hey guys! Come join The Ninja's "Blatant Ripoff of The Herfabomber's Wheel of Destruction Bomb Contest" Contest! (I let Pete name it.)
> 
> Link in my sig! HAHA!!
> 
> :biglaugh:


good lord..not only does he hijack my concept, but now, he's hijacking my thread to advertise it

Pinhead Jr.: "gotta admire his chutzpah, Pops"

Herfabomber: "his chutzpah's gonna be on the other end of the solar system if he keeps this up"


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Well...it's time to fess up on something...I've become a little obsessed with the fact that Joe has repeatedly kicked my ass in the Wheel of Destruction...I've even developed a bit of a nervous twitch and my damn Tourette's is ramping up...it's gotten so bad that I decided to seek professional help within the village.

Now National Healthcare isnt only in the good 'ol U S of A...it's alive and kicking in Mushroom-land as well. I visited the office of my normal shrink and saw that he had been replaced by this guy...










Not to be deterred, I consulted with Insano Smurf and asked his guidance to quell the voices within my head...he looked at me sagely, and said...you need help!

Well...duh! Sheite-for-brains!

He said, no dummy, remember you're only four apples tall...this is a big job, and even Captain America needed help! Well he directed me across the village where I did, in fact, speak with someone regarding some help...

Hey Joe...catch Mo-Fo! 0311 2550 0003 2948 5813


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I laughed so Freaking hard reading this I started crying. Thanks for entertaining me Kris.



kdmckin said:


> Here's the Proof..... I'll Start by saying this was the worst experiance I've ever had smoking a cigar....
> 
> Pre Light:
> Wrapper has mutiple cracks in it, very hard and firm pack. I used the end of a Tat tubo to punch cut it.
> Semi tight draw.
> 
> Burn:
> It took 4-5 strong drags to get a small amount of smoke out of the end, the flavor was awful like grass soaked in stale lemon juices. No real flavor change to speak of..... just more of that wonderful sour grass taste. The smell off the foot was something like a grassfire. at the 10-11 inch point it started to fill up with tar so bad that the draw became damn near impossible and very bitter on the mouth. If you did have one and wanted to smoke it my only sugustion would be to let it dry out for 2 weeks then cut it in half.
> 
> Smoke time 2:45
> 
> Still taste it in my mouth 12 hours later.....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> Well...it's time to fess up on something...I've become a little obsessed with the fact that Joe has repeatedly kicked my ass in the Wheel of Destruction...I've even developed a bit of a nervous twitch and my damn Tourette's is ramping up...it's gotten so bad that I decided to seek professional help within the village.
> 
> Now National Healthcare isnt only in the good 'ol U S of A...it's alive and kicking in Mushroom-land as well. I visited the office of my normal shrink and saw that he had been replaced by this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be deterred, I consulted with Insano Smurf and asked his guidance to quell the voices within my head...he looked at me sagely, and said...you need help!
> 
> Well...duh! Sheite-for-brains!
> 
> He said, no dummy, remember you're only four apples tall...this is a big job, and even Captain America needed help! Well he directed me across the village where I did, in fact, speak with someone regarding some help...
> 
> Hey Joe...catch Mo-Fo! 0311 2550 0003 2948 5813


earlier this evening, in the Secret Arts and Crafts Center for the Elderly and Orphans of The Herfabomber.....

Pinhead Jr.: "HEY POPS!!!!!....looks like a dimensional portal is opening...someone's playing with one of the puzzle boxes again."

Herfabomber: "hmmmmmmmmm.....I wonder who it could be?......I know there are still a couple floating around, but this portal looks like of small."

Pinhead Jr.: "want me to go through and check it out?....things are gettin' kinda boring around here and I could use a little fun"

Herfabomber: "absolutely not....you know the rules..the portal opens and I have to investigate..besides, you have Summer School."

Pinhead Jr.: "c'mon, Dude.....I haven't been to Summer School in weeks....they told me not to come back 'cuz I keep setting off the metal detectors....and why should you have all the fun, anyway?"

Herfabomber: "okay...I'll go through and if it looks like there'll be enough Mayhem for all of us, I'll call for you."

Pinhead Jr.: "fair enough, Dude....have fun killing people."

Herfabomber: "well, duhhhhhhhhhh.....I'll see ya later....do some homework or something<entering dimensional portal>"

Pinhead Jr.: "yeah..homework..righhhhhhhhhht...now, let's see who the Hottie of the Day is.."

meanwhile....back at the Smurf village....

Smurfabomber: "Oh.....you have GOT to be f^&king smurfing me...."










to be continued.........


----------



## sweater88

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> Pinhead Jr.: things are gettin' kinda boring around here and I could use a little fun"
> 
> .


well that is something we shall have to remedy, isn't it?


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

This should be interesting...


----------



## kdmckin

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Hmmmm interesting..... Interesting.....


----------



## mrj205

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Wonder where this is going?

opcorn:


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> and you too, of course:biggrin:


Wait, what?!


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

hmmmmmm. i will have to tell my wife to not touch the box if it comes while im away


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Uh-oh...what the smurf is going on here? This doesn't look good.


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



mrj205 said:


> Wonder where this is going?
> 
> opcorn:


Ummm....Colorado maybe???


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

meanwhile, at the Secret Arts and Crafts Center for the Elderly and Orphan Smurfs of The Smurfabomber....

Smurfabomber: "everything is smurfing according to plan, Geezer Smurf.....SMURF THE MISSILE!!.....MERCY IS NOT AN OPTION!!!!!"

Geezer Smurf: "missile has been smurfed, Mr Smurfabomber, sir....9405503699300090204073"

Smurfabomber: "excellent.....the Rocky Mountain State should be much flatter in no time.....MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Pinhead Smurf Jr.: "Dude, can we smurf now?....all this blue makes me wanna smurf."

Smurfabomber: "no, we can't smurf yet....not until we fulfill the promise we made to the SquidSmurf and Bubbles is completely smurfed."

Pinhead Jr.: "fine, but why the smurf do we have to talk like this?..it's smurfing me crazy."

Herfabomber: "how the smurf do I know?...I don't smurf the rules."


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

What?!?! Getting help from that damn pinhead i see. Well, this is not gonna end well for you smurf!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



bazookajoe8 said:


> this is not gonna end well for you


exactly what I was thinking, Bubbles...MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

La laaa la la la laa laa la la la laaaaaa

Isn't it Smurfy...we get to make a new plateau...right in the middle of the Rockies!

I knowed I could count on you!


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Methinks the Smurf has smurfed...


----------



## BaconStrips

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Well, I destroyed Primetime76's mailbox via the wheel of destruction, lol. I also sent m00ch back his favorite box. Hahahaha. Love it.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

meanwhile, back at the secret Arts and Crafts Center for the Elderly and Orphan Smurfs of The Smurfabomber.....

Geezer Smurf: "Mr Smurfabomber, Sir....I've just received visual confirmation from our satellite..Colorado has been completely and utterly smurfed."

Smurfabomber: "excellent, Geezer Smurf.....our promise to the SmurfSquid has been fulfilled, so our smurf here is smurfed....it's time for us to return and prepare for The Ninja's bombing contest, which I intend to win..."

Pinhead Jr.: "but, Pops...do we have to smurf just yet?......I still haven't found out if Smurfette's carpet matches her drapes, if ya smurf my drift..."

Herfabomber: "smurf it back in your pants, Junior.....we have many Puffers to destroy, so as soon as our task is complete, we're outta here....are you ready?"

Pinhead Jr.: "you know it, Dude......Jerky McCheeseSmurf is about to get smurfed up real good.....Geezer, launch the SmurfBlaster......HEY JERKY!!!!!.....SMURF ON THIS!!!!!!!!...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Geezer Smurf: "SmurfBlaster smurfing now.....9405503699300094548470"

Smurfabomber: "now, our work is done...."<entering dimensional portal>


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Uhhh what? Why do I suddenly feel like this Smurf...


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! Dude... you are so SMURFED!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Packerjh said:


> Uhhh what? Why do I suddenly feel like this Smurf...


Pinhead Jr.: "oooolala......whip me, hurt me, make me write bad checks"

Herfabomber: "oh, for the love of...."


----------



## jphank

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

...

I...

I never thought I'd see a ball gag in a smurf's mouth...

:fear:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



jphank said:


> ...
> 
> I...
> 
> I never thought I'd see a ball gag in a smurf's mouth...
> 
> :fear:


I'm just curious why it's not blue?

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, they already have 2 blue balls...isn't that enough?....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Herfabomber: "good one, Junior"


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

This thread is going so wrong in so many ways...

I love it! Nice knowing ya Smurfy McSmurferson


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

:behindsofa:


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

wow, i go on vacation for a week and you all lose your minds!!!!! glad to see the destruction still going on though


----------



## mjohnsoniii

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Lil Squiddy asks, "Will it ever end?" He thinks not and wishes to see more of the carnage flying from state to state. He wants you guys to burn, Burn, BUUUURN!!! :twisted:


----------



## StogieNinja

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


> wow, i go on vacation for a week and you all lose your minds!!!!!


You must not have been paying attention before you left!


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



birdiemc said:


> wow, i go on vacation for a week and you all lose your minds!!!!! glad to see the destruction still going on though





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> You must not have been paying attention before you left!


This is true...


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



AStateJB said:


> This is true...


very true....

speaking of which, where is my psycho?


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> very true....
> 
> speaking of which, where is my psycho?


Standing Tall as always!!!


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Standing Tall as always!!!


hopefully a little less tall in the next day or two :target: I'm not on a plane yet, so I'm not done with you until I am


----------



## Hannibal

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



lostdog13 said:


> hopefully a little less tall in the next day or two :target: I'm not on a plane yet, so I'm not done with you until I am


Remember how "quickly" things fly over the great body of water.....


----------



## lostdog13

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Hannibal said:


> Remember how "quickly" things fly over the great body of water.....


oh I haven't forgotten, but gotta finish this bomb-in-parts.


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I feel like the IRA...I dun been PIPE BOMBED!!! Pinney Me....DUDE...that was the most fragrant box I have EVER received! I was on the way home from work and my wifey called me up...she says..."you got a really stinky box...what did you do, piss someone off??"

I laughed and said, "Maybe...I piss people off all the time...What does it smell like?"

She says..."it smells like that pipe tobacco you got the other day...sorta camp-firey but stronger"

Well, I couldn't wait to get home, so I did SLIGHTLY over the speed limit, and opened this...










Holy cow Pinney Twins...not one, two or three pipe baccy samples, but eight! All super premium stuff that I have never tried...But as you can see, there was more!

A sweet pipe holder, three corn-cobbers (he says to share with buddies) and some little rubber thingies that I have no idea what to do with...LOL. Also a sweet pipe tool...I'm totally stoked!










I've been pushed so far down this slope that I'm not sure there is any traction left...Thanks Pete!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

the rubber thingies are placed on the end of the stem, Jason....some pipers use 'em cuz it saves wear and tear on the stem and it's easier on the teeth....some guys like 'em, some guys don't..give it a try

oh..and if you're interested in doin' a little experiment.....take equal parts of the Squadron Leader and the Commonwealth...mix 'em together and jar it for a month or so to let the baccys blend together...makes for a great smoke.

Pinhead Jr.: "happy piping, Cheesy....."


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Wow! What a pipe bomb! It pains me to say this but....good going, Pinheads! Enjoy those baccies, Jason!


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Thanks for the advice and blend suggestion Pete...I'll try it!

I'm also planning on trying some of this excellent baccy tonight!


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Alright im finally back in the groove of things. Seems like the smurf needed some help, so he got that damn pinhead to drop me a little somethin somethin










and then the smurf tries to finish me off


















I must say i do love some chocolate! and bacon chocolate takes it over the top! We have been doing this back and forth and its been fun Jason. Thanks for all the tasty treats and sticks.

Looks like i have a little planning to do. And Pete, dont think for a minute you are off the hook for helping him out!


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

"Smurf your walk in humidor" 
Hmmm sounds a little close to "**** your Mailbox"

What ya think should I add the smurfabomber to the list?


----------



## android

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

damn fine hits pinny.


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

I'm glad you have found our exchanges amusing, Joe...I figured for my killshot a bacon infused bomb would be fun...I've heard good things about the bacon maple ale and bacon chocolate just sounds yummy!! With the sticks I tried to hit you with some atypical stuff that maybe you hadn't tried yet...

Pete's assistance was icing on the cake for sure!!!

SQUIDS RULE...LOBsters...well they just scream when dropped in the pot...


----------



## bazookajoe8

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

and squids taste very yummy when fried to a crisp!


----------



## hachigo

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Wow, ni...decent bomb Jason. Some of that stuff looks okay 

Oh wait, that came from the Smurfabomber. Kick ass!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



bazookajoe8 said:


> And Pete, dont think for a minute you are off the hook for helping him out!


aw c'mon, Bubbles..don't take it personal....I was gonna bomb you anyway to keep my 1.000 LOBster-bombing average goin'....conspiring with the SmurfSquid was just too funny to pass up:biglaugh:



Vicini said:


> "Smurf your walk in humidor"
> Hmmm sounds a little close to "**** your Mailbox"
> 
> What ya think should I add the smurfabomber to the list?


well, if this is part of a survey..I think the general consensus will be "Yes" because I'm sure everyone wants to know how many ways I can skin an evil Hello Kitty

course, I could just be assuming that....



Packerjh said:


> SQUIDS RULE...LOBsters...well they just scream when dropped in the pot...


Pinhead Jr.: "hey, Pops..if Squids rule, then how come they hide behind a couch like wussies when you post a dc# for 'em?"

Herfabomber: "cuz ya can't rule nothin' if yer dead"

Pinhead Jr.: "true dat"


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

True dat


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Added. But for now you remain at the bottom. Right after the failnuck


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



Vicini said:


> Added. But for now you remain at the bottom. Right after the failnuck


jees....talk about a kick to the sack....put on a hit list underneath a Canuckian

that hurt my feelings.....now, I have to kill you


----------



## abhoe

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



ouirknotamuzd said:


> jees....talk about a kick to the sack....put on a hit list underneath a Canuckian
> 
> that hurt my feelings.....now, I have to kill you


Maniacs have feelings?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



abhoe said:


> Maniacs have feelings?


nah....I was only kiddin' about the hurt feelings part....not about the exterminating part, though..that's gonna happen


----------



## Vicini

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Benedict Arnold attacking me. While I have no doubt that it will hurt I will survive and retaliate in true evil kitty fashion


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Well, 
I've got one more left for Brady so....0311 2550 0000 1231 2761 It's just a little one but it'll kick! Hope you enjoy it brother!


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

grrrrrrrr 4-6 more weeks.... this is not how i envisioned round 2 to go.


----------



## the_brain

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> grrrrrrrr 4-6 more weeks.... this is not how i envisioned round 2 to go.


*Brain: *Give it time, work got in the way... It'll all be over soon enough...


----------



## kapathy

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



the_brain said:


> *Brain: *Give it time, work got in the way... It'll all be over soon enough...


Yep it sure will 4-6 weeks till puff is rodent free


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*



kapathy said:


> Yep it sure will 4-6 weeks till puff is rodent free


Or until the fallout mutates him into Ratzilla...


----------



## birdiemc

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

From Nikonnut......speechless.....for once in my life!!!!!!!!!!









Yes that is an Opus Forbidden Keeper of the Flame, and an Ashton ESG....wow....thank you Christopher


----------



## AStateJB

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Beautiful!!!


----------



## nikonnut

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Brady,
Glad you like them, brother! Enjoy.


----------



## Packerjh

*Re: The Official "Wheel of Destruction" Bomb contest Trash Talk and Aftermath thread*

Them is beeeeeyouteeefoool!

Nice to see this thread still going...


----------

